# Man kann nur noch staunen



## geisi2 (21. Januar 2019)

Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal
YouTube
Wer in Geschichte aufgepasst hat kann sich mal überlegen wer früher mit solchen Methoden gearbeitet hat...

Auch interessant:
YouTube

Jetzt warte ich auf die bekannten Forentrolle die noch untermauern werden wie weit es mittlerweile was Meinungsfreiheuit betrifft in D gekommen ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Januar 2019)

Und was möchte uns der TE mit den Links sagen? Gibt es einen Diskussionsansatz?


----------



## geisi2 (21. Januar 2019)

Anschauen und sich selbst dazu eine Meinung bilden...

Mir gehts im wesentlichen um folgendes
Denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen, umerziehen....


----------



## JePe (21. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Und was möchte uns der TE mit den Links sagen? Gibt es einen Diskussionsansatz?



Noe, gibt es nicht. Es reicht ja nicht mal fuer einen aussagefaehigen Betreff. Er redet einfach gerne & viel, beendet die meisten Saetze mit Fragezeichen und formuliert eher selten mal einen diskutierbaren Standpunkt. Trolling, wie es in den Forenregeln im Buche steht.


----------



## Poulton (21. Januar 2019)

Themen die vom TE noch nicht erstellt wurden: Die Sonne ist Kalt, Magie ist Physik durch wollen, "Impfkritik", Chlorixeinläufe helfen gegen Autismus, Prof. Dr. Youtube hat gesagt...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Januar 2019)

Du hast Klimahoax, Rothschilds, Bilderberger, Chemtrails, Mondlandung und gesprengte Twin Towers vergessen...


----------



## V3CT0R (21. Januar 2019)

*Popcornmach*


----------



## GxGamer (21. Januar 2019)

Könntest du dem Startpost bitte etwas Inhalt verpassen, so dass man auch ohne Links anzuklicken erfährt worum es geht?


----------



## Tilfred (21. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Du hast Klimahoax, Rothschilds, Bilderberger, Chemtrails, Mondlandung und gesprengte Twin Towers vergessen...



Und Reptiloide/Drachen/Nagas. Auch das gehört zum Plan. Aber schlaft nur weiter und haltet Euch für überlegen. Ihr habt ja sonst nichts. Leider...


----------



## Tilfred (21. Januar 2019)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Könntest du dem Startpost bitte etwas Inhalt verpassen, so dass man auch ohne Links anzuklicken erfährt worum es geht?



Im 2ten Video geht es darum, daß Journalisten und der ganze Apparat der dahinter steht, den Auftrag haben zu erziehen und nicht um zu informieren. Damit Keiner aus der Reihe tanzt. Sie nennen das Umerziehung zur Demokratie.

Im ersten geht es um eine ehemalige(?) Stasimitarbeiterin die heute Erzieher/innen anstiftet Kinder aus "rechten" Familien zu erkennen und die Eltern zu melden. "Brave new World" und "1984" lassen grüßen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2019)

Passend dazu ein Musikvideo mit ähnlicher Thematik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2frJ3e0hxPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer an so einen Verschwörungsmist glauben will tut es und den überzeugen auch keine Argumente&Fakten. Heutzutage ist ja alles vertreten: Aluhut-Träger, Reichsbürger, Sekten usw. Wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Tilfred (21. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist ja alles vertreten: Aluhut-Träger, Reichsbürger, Sekten usw. Wird immer schlimmer.



Lehn Dich doch entspannt zurück. Laß uns Spinner in Ruhe und schreib in deinem eigenen Beitrag. Mit Deinesgleichen, wenn es hier so schlimm ist.

Aber da kannst Du ja nicht auf andere herunter schauen. Da seid ihr alle gleich weit unten. Ein schönes Leben noch. Und geh einfach ganz leise, es reicht wenn 
der Mief noch bleibt...


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Lehn Dich doch entspannt zurück. Laß uns Spinner in Ruhe und schreib in deinem eigenen Beitrag. Mit Deinesgleichen, wenn es hier so schlimm ist.


Keine Angst... ich werde hier nicht mehr groß was schreiben da es eh keinen Sinn hat.



> Aber da kannst Du ja nicht auf andere herunter schauen. Da seid ihr alle gleich weit unten.


Ich schaue weder auf jemanden runter noch schaue ich zu jemanden rauf.



> Ein schönes Leben noch.


Danke! Das ist aber nett von dir!



> Und geh einfach ganz leise, es reicht wenn
> der Mief noch bleibt...


Ich glaube bei dir im Pferdestall mieft es mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und Reptiloide/Drachen/Nagas. Auch das gehört zum Plan. Aber schlaft nur weiter und haltet Euch für überlegen. Ihr habt ja sonst nichts. Leider...



Egal wie sehr ich andere hier kritisiere für ihre Kleingeistigkeit (Don, Pulli und Co können ein Lied davon singen), so einen absoluten Bullshit posten sie nicht und ja wir sind Leuten wie dir um ein vielfaches überlegen.

Alleine Kinder bei ihren Eltern zu melden wow. Dein kind hat xy gesagt/getan hat ja noch niemals eine Erzieherin gemacht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Lehn Dich doch entspannt zurück. Laß uns Spinner in Ruhe und schreib in deinem eigenen Beitrag. Mit Deinesgleichen, wenn es hier so schlimm ist.
> 
> Aber da kannst Du ja nicht auf andere herunter schauen. Da seid ihr alle gleich weit unten. Ein schönes Leben noch. Und geh einfach ganz leise, es reicht wenn
> der Mief noch bleibt...



Hast du hier irgendwie eine Moderator Funktion?
In dem Thread kann schreiben wer will und er wäre schön blöd sich vom Geschrei irgendwelcher Aluhut Träger beeindrucken zu lassen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Anschauen und sich selbst dazu eine Meinung bilden....


Und warum? Worum geht es? Das unsere Gesellschaft von Nazis durchsetzt ist,
 ist nun wirklich keine Neuigkeit.

Ich kann das auch:  _"Anschauen und sich selbst dazu eine Meinung bilden."_
https://www.otto-brenner-preis.de/f.../Preistraeger/3Preis_Das_braune_Netztwerk.mp4

...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber schlaft nur weiter und haltet Euch für überlegen. Ihr habt ja sonst nichts. Leider...



Jaja, wir sind alle am schlafen und Ihr seid aufgewacht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß in dieser Traumwelt aus Paranoia, wissenschaftlicher Ahnungslosigkeit und stylischen Hutbedeckungen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alleine Kinder bei ihren Eltern zu melden wow. Dein kind hat xy gesagt/getan hat ja noch niemals eine Erzieherin gemacht.



Ich würde sagten, das hängt auch von der Erziehung der Eltern vor dem Kindergarten, bzw. zu Hause sowie vom Kind ab. Wenn es Probleme im Kindergarten/Schule gibt, wo man als Eltern eingreifen sollte, geht das natürlich nur, wenn man es weiß. 
Wir wissen selbst, das wir unseren Eltern auch nie alles erzählt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2019)

Ja gemeint war, dass das nichts mit Verschwörungen zu tun hat.


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Jaja, wir sind alle am schlafen und Ihr seid aufgewacht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß in dieser Traumwelt aus Paranoia, wissenschaftlicher Ahnungslosigkeit und stylischen Hutbedeckungen.


Der eigentliche Treppenwitz kommt noch: Solche Leute behaupten, sie würden wahlweise vom "Mainstream", der "Lügenpresse" oder der "Systempresse" daran gehindert, frei von der Leber weg zu schreiben und an ihrem Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung gehindert und mundtod gemacht. Dabei schreiben diese Leute das, was sie gerade schreiben, unzensiert und ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen, in genau jenen Medien. Da wird die eigene Hypothese gleich selbst widerlegt..

Man sollte für solche Personen wirklich ein Biochip-Gehirnimplantant entwickeln, damit sie sich 24/7 in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt ausleben können, ohne andere zu belästigen. Dann wachen sie morgens auf, schlagen ihren compactschen Beobachter auf und können lesen, dass man mittels VRIL-Technologie endlich auf der kalten Sonne gelandet ist.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte für solche Personen wirklich ein Biochip-Gehirnimplantant entwickeln,



Oder in Lager sperren damit sie arbeiten lernen. Doch eher der typische Ossi mit faschistischem Gedankengut. Und ich dachte Du bist aus der Art geschlagen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann wachen sie morgens auf, schlagen ihren compactschen Beobachter auf und können lesen, dass man mittels VRIL-Technologie endlich auf der kalten Sonne gelandet ist.



Compactscher Beobachter muss ich mir merken. Aber das Wort beschreibt ganz gut Geschreibsel, das dort veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## geisi2 (22. Januar 2019)

Schön wie die Masken fallen. Genau das war Sinn und Zweck des Themas.

Und wie unsere Tastaturkrieger mit dem Schaum vor dem Mund das ganze Programm fahren.
Ich wette das ein paar wenn sie die Gelegenheit hätten mich gerne beim AG anschwärzen würden. 
Dann fallen sofort reflexartig Begriffe wie Reichsbürger etc...
Zeigt die wahre Gesinnung...NS Methoden im Mantel der guten Werte und der "Demokratieverteidigung"
denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen...

Na raus damit, was soll man denn mit "Systemfeinden" wie mir noch so alles anstellen?

Die Welle sollte wieder Pflichtlektüre werden.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Compactscher Beobachter muss ich mir merken. Aber das Wort beschreibt ganz gut Geschreibsel, das dort veröffentlicht wird.



Jetzt habt ihr schon 2 Begriffe für den PC. Einmal gut, da selbst als Beobachter und Melder, nur machen die Anderen das selbe ist es schlecht. Es frägt sich wer verrückter ist.

Aber soviel ist sicher, Be merken ist nicht Eure Stärke. Es denkt ja der Kirchenknecht Lesch für Euch!


----------



## geisi2 (22. Januar 2019)

Ach so noch kurz zu den geposteten Links:

Die IM Akte einer Kahane liegt offen, wenn auch nicht alles. Es kann JEDER selbst nachlesen wer da bejubelt wird...
Frau  Reschke sagt in dem Interview selbst die Presse hätte einen erzieherischen Auftrag.

Und noch eine kleine Warnung weil ja schon gegraben wurde...@Poulton 
Wird hier eine gewissse Grenze überschritten ist bei mir Schluss mit lustig.
Dabei werde ich mich sicher nicht auf den gleichen Level begeben, dafür gibt es rechtsstaatliche Mittel.

Das mit dem "Kennzeichnen" unliebsamer Subjekte mittels Chip...sry deutlicher geht es wirklich nicht mehr.
Damals gab es keine Chips da wurden den unliebsamen Subjekten wie mir und anderen Sticker auf die Kleidung genäht.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Es denkt ja der Kirchenknecht Lesch für Euch!



Kirchenknecht? Ist Erdkugelfaschist mittlerweile wieder aus der Mode?

Merkt Ihr "Wahrheitssuchenden" nicht, dass das, was Ihr macht, rein gar nichts mit kritischen Denken zu tun hat? Ihr nutzt doch die selben Methoden, die Ihr den Mainstream-Medien und Politikern vorwerft und plappert alles nach was in den "alternativen" Medien verbreitet wird und feiert Politiker, die noch schlimmer sind als unsere derzeitigen. Und wenn jemand das in Frage stellt, ist er am schlafen.
Merkt Ihr nicht, dass Ihr euch damit lächerlich macht?


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Kirchenknecht? Ist Erdkugelfaschist mittlerweile wieder aus der Mode?



Das kannte ich noch nicht. Ist gemerkt! Ist Jesuitendiener besser?



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Merkt Ihr "Wahrheitssuchenden" nicht, dass das, was Ihr macht, rein gar nichts mit kritischen Denken zu tun hat?



Ich würde eher sagen Wahrheitsfinder. Denn das ist das Ergebnis beim Suchen. Auch Du könntest das. Einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen...



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Merkt Ihr nicht, dass Ihr euch damit lächerlich macht?



Nochmal. Ich möchte etwas wissen, deswegen bin ich am suchen. Und ich betrachte deswegen auch die Medien abseits des Mainstreams kritisch und nehme da auch nicht 
alles mit. Wann machst Du das mit Deinen Idolen? Als Atheist zum Beispiel kann ich Lesch nicht ernst nehmen da Jesuit auf einer Jesuitenschule.

Da ich Krebs habe und sehr bald sterben werde interessiert das Angebot "Jesus" mehr als ob der "Mond ein Mond ist". Oder sonstiger Blödsinn den Du Dir löffelweise geben läßt.

Mein Weg ist nicht der Deine, nur habe ich meinen selbst gewählt. Und ist er falsch dann bin ich selbst schuld und nicht der "Papst" oder der "Dekan".

Und obwohl ich weder mir noch Dir das wünsche, uns Allen wird das Lachen schon bald im Halse stecken bleiben. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der "Zeit".


----------



## geisi2 (22. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Kirchenknecht? Ist Erdkugelfaschist mittlerweile wieder aus der Mode?
> 
> Merkt Ihr "Wahrheitssuchenden" nicht, dass das, was Ihr macht, rein gar nichts mit kritischen Denken zu tun hat? Ihr nutzt doch die selben Methoden, die Ihr den Mainstream-Medien und Politikern vorwerft und plappert alles nach was in den "alternativen" Medien verbreitet wird und feiert Politiker, die noch schlimmer sind als unsere derzeitigen. Und wenn jemand das in Frage stellt, ist er am schlafen.
> Merkt Ihr nicht, dass Ihr euch damit lächerlich macht?



Was wird nachgeplappert? Was soll die Diffamierung "Wahrheitssuchenden"? 

Les den Erziehungsberater und hör einer Kahane zu und les die entsprechende IM Akte. Die Möglichkeit hätte man ja wenn man dem Bericht nicht glaubt.
Hör hin was eine Reschke da von sich gibt. Da gibts keine Wahrheit meinerseits. 
Das wäre dann dein geforderter Diskussionsansatz und nicht mich über 3 Seiten zu bepöbeln.

Bis auf Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen kam bisher nichts. VT überall aber nicht mal fähig sein Inhalte zu lesen und 2 Minuten eine öffentliche Diskussion im übrigens "Mainstreamfernsehen" wie ihr es selbst nennt, nicht ich, zu verfolgen. 
Den Erziehungsratgeber gibts. Schwarz auf Weiß für jedermann zum Nachlesen. Der Depp da im Frühstücksfernsehen ist auch nur ein VTler oder wie?
Der war da anscheinend genauso geschockt wie ich und spricht sogar öffentlich von Skandal. Mal auf den Sender geschaut wo das berichtet wurde? 
O-Ton des Moderators "Das ist wirklich krass". 
Alles andere waren reine Unterstellungen eurerseits. Mir gings nur um den Inhalt des Erziehungsberaters.

Ich bin nicht derjenige der sich den Mantel der Wahrheit anzieht und im gleichen Atemzug fordert das man kritische Meinungen am besten "kennzeichnet" weil man ja selbst die Wahrheit kennt und für sich in Anspruch nimmt.
Ich könnte dir jetzt auch unterstellen das du Poultons Meinung teilst und am besten in altbewährter NS Manier unerwünschte Subjekte kennzeichnen würdest. 
Nachdem du dich nicht dagegen ausgesprochen hast musst du ja klar dafür sein...frei nach deiner Logik...


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Schattenarmee in der Bundeswehr: Wie sich Elite-Soldaten auf „Tag X“ vorbereiten - FOCUS Online

Ich staune! War oder ist ein Putsch geplant?


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2019)

Geil, der Thread hat mir echt den morgen gerettet


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Treppenwitz kommt noch: Solche Leute behaupten, sie würden wahlweise vom "Mainstream", der "Lügenpresse" oder der "Systempresse" daran gehindert, frei von der Leber weg zu schreiben und an ihrem Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung gehindert und mundtod gemacht. Dabei schreiben diese Leute das, was sie gerade schreiben, unzensiert und ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen, in genau jenen Medien. Da wird die eigene Hypothese gleich selbst widerlegt..



Alles Teil des ganz grossen Plans.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Hör hin was eine Reschke da von sich gibt.



Gute Idee - hoer zu, was sie von sich gibt. Und zwar das vollstaendige Interview, nicht die Rosine aus der Echokammer.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Schön wie die Masken fallen. Genau das war Sinn und Zweck des Themas.



Also eher ein missionarischer Ansatz als Interesse an einem inhaltlichen Austausch? Surprise, surprise ... Ansonsten - mission accomplished. Dann koennen wir ja hier zumachen und auf den naechsten Weckruf von Dir, Tilfred oder Maxxiii warten.


----------



## V3CT0R (22. Januar 2019)

*magkeinpopcornmehressen*


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Schattenarmee in der Bundeswehr: Wie sich Elite-Soldaten auf „Tag X“ vorbereiten - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ich staune! War oder ist ein Putsch geplant?


Euer Fehler ist, dass ihr den Taten von Einzelpersonen ein großes System unterstellt, dass sich gegen alles und jeden richtet und die Möglichkeit hat so etwas zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Gute Idee - hoer zu, was sie von sich gibt. Und zwar das vollstaendige Interview, nicht die Rosine aus der Echokammer.



Gemacht. 

Und jetzt sagt Sie da etwas ganz anderes? Sie eiert sich ja selbst dazu eben nicht objektiv zu berichten sondern eher subjektiv. Was mir nicht nur bei dieser Frau, sondern auch bei ihren Anhängern, so wie Euch,
auffällt ist dieses hohe Ross der Moral, als hätten sie die anderen gar nicht. Deswegen ja auch die Umerziehung nach dem Krieg bis heute. Damit Niemand so mündig wird, daß er diesem Staat gefährlich werden kann!

Ihre Worte wiedergegeben von mir. Hörst Du sowas gar nicht?


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Euer Fehler ist, dass ihr den Taten von Einzelpersonen ein großes System unterstellt, dass sich gegen alles und jeden richtet und die Möglichkeit hat so etwas zu verwirklichen.



Ich zitiere aus meinem Link:

"Aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen hielten die Behörden die ersten Erkenntnisse über ein möglicherweise gewaltbereites Untergrundnetz zunächst geheim."

Das läßt doch Spielraum in alle Richtungen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Damals gab es keine Chips da wurden den unliebsamen Subjekten wie mir und anderen Sticker auf die Kleidung genäht.


Ahja. Truther, Wutbürger und Co. sind jetzt also die neuen Juden. War ja zu erwarten, dass hier über kurz oder lang noch das Dritte Reich und die Shoa verharmlost wird.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Les den Erziehungsberater


Wurde er von dir eigentlich gelesen oder hast du nur den Quatsch eines VT-YT-Kanals gelauscht?
Ungleichwertigkeit und fruehkindliche Paedagogik ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung -> PDF
Klarstellung: Es geht um das Kindeswohl und nicht um blonde Zoepfe! ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung


----------



## geisi2 (22. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Gute Idee - hoer zu, was sie von sich gibt. Und zwar das vollstaendige Interview, nicht die Rosine aus der Echokammer.


Ja, weiter bitte...und mal zur Abwechslung konkret bleiben. Haben jetzt Journalisten und die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag ja od. nein. Oder den Auftrag in alle Richtungen neutral zu informieren und dem Leser bzw. Bürger die Meinungsbildung selbst zu überlassen? Gerne mit Zeitangaben zu Argumenten die meine kritische Haltung zu dem Interview bzw. die Aussage "Presse/Journalisten haben einen erzieherischen Auftrag" entkräftigen. 
Bisher kam nur "Echokammer" als Gegenargument. Schwach! 


> Sein Diskussionspartner Prof. Dr. Tobias Keber von der HdM betonte dabei die Unerlässlichkeit eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks in einer Demokratie und die Pflichten, die dieser zu erfüllen hätte: Die Bürger bestmöglich neutral zu informieren und es ihnen somit zu ermöglichen, sich selbstständig eine kritische Meinung zu bilden. Nur so könnten die Bürger wiederum ihre Rolle im demokratischen Staat richtig erfüllen und fähig sein, ihr Wahlrecht auszuüben.


Quelle: Pflichten in der Demokratie - Hochschule der Medien (HdM)
Nur um NOCHMAL zu VERDEUTLICHEN worum es mir im Kern eigentlich geht --> genau um den zitierten Text. 


Und bleiben wir doch auch konkret bei dem angesprochenen Erziehungsratgeber und der Person Kahane. Dazu musst du jetzt keine Meinung haben aber ich gehe jetzt in bester Manier davon aus nachdem du nichts dazu sagst das das vollkommen ok für dich ist. Nein, setzen "wir" doch  noch eins drauf, du unterstützt das aktiv! Jawoll so muss es sein.
Ansonsten kam zu dem Punkt bis auf die Systemfeindkarte und sonstige VT Totschlagargumente und Unterstellung in meine Richtung absolut NICHTS.

Auch was ein Poulton so alles abgelassen hat wird dann anscheinend unterstützt. Hach die Welt kann ja so einfach sein. JePe der Stasi Sympathisant mit klarer NS Ideologie. Ich kenne Tilfred nicht mal aber man redet hier schon von "wir" und "Euch". Der hat seine Meinung, ich die meine. Und das ist auch gut so (frei nach Klaus Wowereit). 

Und es geht fröhlich weiter mit den Unterstellungen.  Ich kritisiere hier nur die Einstellung einer Reschke zum Journalismus bzw den Pflichten der Presse und bin kritisch bei einer Kahane wegen ihrer Vergangenheit und speziell diesem Erziehungsratgeber. Was man alles so in ein "Man kann nur staunen" reininterpretieren kann. Erstaunlich^^
Man stellt damit gar gleich das Ganze System in Frage.

Vor allem mag ich eigentlich unser "System" was sich Demokratie nennt als Staatsform. Super Sache...ansich. Mir fällt auch grad auch kein besseres ein. 
Dazu gehört auch eine Presse die mich nicht "erzieht" sondern informiert.
Jeder kann mich auch gerne zu meiner Meinung zu einem Trump, Putin, Merkel, Seehofer, Hoecke, Gauland, Weidel etc befragen...aber ich wette weil ich nicht ALLE genannt habe gehts gleich weiter mit den Unterstellungen.  
Oder es wird wieder die "Systemfeindkarte" gezogen und in bester JePe Manier von den eigentlichen Punkten die ich angesprochen hatte abgelenkt. Wär gar nicht so schwer. Geht eigentlich nur um zwei Punkte die MEINER Meinung nach diskussionswürdig wären und wie schon gesagt...erheiternd wie die Masken fallen, wie das Demokratieverständnis mancher hier  so ist und welche Einstellungen und Ideologien wirklich dahinter stecken.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Könntest du dem Startpost bitte etwas Inhalt verpassen, so dass man auch ohne Links anzuklicken erfährt worum es geht?



Kannst du lange warten


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wurde er von dir eigentlich gelesen oder hast du nur den Quatsch eines VT-YT-Kanals gelauscht?



 Ja habe ich, und ja da werden Zöpfe und Kleider als "Fallbeispiel" erwähnt und eine Gesinnung der Eltern angegeben. Also wer lügt nun? Du und Deine Stiftung oder ich?
Sind diese "Fallbeispiele" erfunden oder tatsächlich passiert?

Das Wort Beispiel läßt die eine oder andere Interpretation zu.


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2019)

Lieber geisi2,

da Du es in diesem wie in den uebrigen Threads auch konsequent vermieden hast, irgendetwas zu formulieren, was auch nur ansatzweise als



geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)kritische Haltung(...)



verstanden werden koennte und im Gegenteil keinen Hehl daraus machst, dass es eigentlich nur Dein Ziel ist



geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)die Masken fallen(...)



zu lassen, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt irgendetwas zwischen anstrengend und dreist, mit welcher Dicklippigkeit Du hier Argumente einforderst, ohne je selbst auch bloss eine Meinung formuliert zu haben. Weshalb ich nochmals an Christoph Daum erinnere.

P. S.



geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)JePe der Stasi Sympathisant mit klarer NS Ideologie(...)



Stasi-Sympathisant? Ich wurde zwei Mal von dem Laden verhaftet, Du Idiot. Oh, Verzeihung. Es heisst natuerlich: _Sie_ Idiot.

Ab zu Deinesgleichen auf die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Auch was ein Poulton so alles abgelassen hat wird dann anscheinend unterstützt.


Was habe ich hier denn abgelassen?



geisi2 schrieb:


> JePe der Stasi Sympathisant mit klarer NS Ideologie.


Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass solche Sätze von einer Person kommen, die soetwas bringt:


Spoiler






geisi2 schrieb:


> Dabei werde ich mich sicher nicht auf den gleichen Level begeben, dafür gibt es rechtsstaatliche Mittel.





geisi2 schrieb:


> bekannten Forentrolle





geisi2 schrieb:


> Denunzieren, diffamieren, mundtot machen, umerziehen....





geisi2 schrieb:


> Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Stasi-Sympathisant? Ich wurde zwei Mal von dem Laden verhaftet,



Belegbare Fakten? Das wäre doch mal einfacher als die Kugelerde zu beweisen!


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass solche Sätze von einer Person kommen, die soetwas bringt:




Beste Satire,

Ephraim Kishon hätte es net besser hingekriegt


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2019)

> JePe der Stasi Sympathisant mit klarer NS Ideologie.



Wer so etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum ablässt, kann nie irgendeine Erziehung genossen haben, insoweit ist es völlig klar, dass so Jemanden die klare Ausrichtung auf Demokratie unserer öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, schwer zu schaffen macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Frau  Reschke sagt in dem Interview selbst die Presse hätte einen erzieherischen Auftrag..


Ja, natürlich hat sie das. War Dir das nicht bekannt?
Es geht darum, Menschen die freiheitliche Grund-
ordnung näher zu bringen. Zum Glück, oder?


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer so etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum ablässt, kann nie irgendeine Erziehung genossen haben, insoweit ist es völlig klar, dass so Jemanden die klare Ausrichtung auf Demokratie unserer öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, schwer zu schaffen macht.


Immer daran denken:


geisi2 schrieb:


> Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ... Haben jetzt Journalisten und die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag ja od. nein. Oder den Auftrag in alle Richtungen neutral zu informieren und dem Leser bzw. Bürger die Meinungsbildung selbst zu überlassen? ...


Hast Du nie in Deinem Leben unser Grundgesetz gelesen? Artikel 5 beschäftigt sich mit diesen Fragen:

_(1) Jeder hat das  Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu  verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu  unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung  durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht  statt._
_(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre  Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen  Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen  Ehre._
_(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung._
Quelle: Art 5 GG - Einzelnorm

So, und jetzt noch einmal die Frage, an welcher Stelle ist das Problem? Wo wird Absatz (1) eingeschränkt? Hast Du jemals früher versucht, in Zeitungen einen Leserbrief zu plazieren, oder wurden nur ausgewählte Kommentare abgedruckt? War das gegen die Meinungsfreiheit oder war es immer schon eine willkürliche Auswahl? Genauso löschen heute große Soziale Netzwerke Nachrichten, die nicht ein das wirtschaftliche Konzept passen. Schreib doch Deine Meinung auf Deiner eigenen Homepage unter Deinem Namen und verlinke es. Das wird niemand unterbinden. Wo ist das Problem? Zur Meinungsfreiheit gehört auch, dass man offen zu seiner Meinung steht und das diese tunlichst innerhalb unserer sehr offenen Gesetze bleibt.

Die Meinungsfreiheit ist zu Recht und aus gutem Grunde eingeschränkt.

Du liest in Absatz 2 und 3 die Einschränkungen und ebenso den Aufrag der Presse? Grundgesetz lesen hilft. Ich persönlich kann über diese ganzen Gartenzwerge, die sich über eine Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit beschweren, nur müde lächeln. Auch von mir wurden an vielen Stelllen schon Beiträge gelöscht. Ja und? Zerbricht an so etwas die Demokratie oder haben die meisten Beiträge, wioe z.B. auch in diesme Forum, vor allem Unterhaltungswert und weniger demokratieerhaltenden Inhalt.

Ich empfehle Dir diese Texte:
https://blog.zeit.de/schueler/files/2010/09/7.-1-Oeffentliche_Aufgabe_Medien.pdf
Bildungsauftrag und Informationspflicht der Medien | bpb

Und welche Aussage dieser Texte kritisierst Du?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich zitiere aus meinem Link:
> 
> "Aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen hielten die Behörden die ersten Erkenntnisse über ein möglicherweise gewaltbereites Untergrundnetz zunächst geheim."
> 
> Das läßt doch Spielraum in alle Richtungen.


Ja aber wenn das eine Verschwörung von oben wäre, dann würde es doch keine Ermittlungen geben


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn das eine Verschwörung von oben wäre, dann würde es doch keine Ermittlungen geben



Es ist eine Verschwörung gegen die Verschwörung. Immerhin geht sie bis in die Spitze der Bundeswehr. Und es wird nicht erst seit gestern ermittelt.

Diese ganzen Vorkommnisse die uns als Bundeswehr Skandale verkauft worden sind, mit rechter Gesinnung und sexueller Belästigung usw. da wurde
aussortiert und das Übel eliminiert.

Bei diesem "großen Plan" geht es um Vernichtung der Menschheit. Nicht nur keine Juden, keine *****, keine Minderheiten mehr sondern auch alle Muslime und Christen
und sonstiges was für einige nicht mehr wert ist als Vieh!

Da könnte manch einer der Oberen aus der Reihe tanzen, vielleicht hat er ja verstanden, daß auch er/sie ein Mensch ist. Und selbst betroffen wäre von dieser "Säuberung"
unserer schönen Erde vom "Virus" Mensch!


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2019)




----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred, welchen Körperteil hat der Krebs befallen?


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Teils Haut und im Darm war auch etwas auffälliges.


----------



## geisi2 (22. Januar 2019)

Haben jetzt Journalisten und die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag ja od. nein. 
Oder eher den Auftrag in alle Richtungen neutral zu informieren und dem Leser bzw. Bürger die Meinungsbildung selbst zu überlassen? 
Gerne mit Zeitangaben zu Argumenten die meine kritische Haltung zu dem Interview bzw. die Aussage "Presse/Journalisten haben einen erzieherischen Auftrag" entkräftigen. 
Als Basis gerne das komplette Interview das von JePe verlinkt wurde. 

Ich sehe es eher so wie Herr Professor 


> Die Unerlässlichkeit eines öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks in einer Demokratie und die Pflichten, die dieser zu erfüllen hätte: Die Bürger bestmöglich neutral zu informieren und es ihnen somit zu ermöglichen, sich selbstständig eine kritische Meinung zu bilden. Nur so könnten die Bürger wiederum ihre Rolle im demokratischen Staat richtig erfüllen und fähig sein, ihr Wahlrecht auszuüben.



Es steht nichts im GG das die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag hat. 

Zweiter Punkt war im Kern für alle zum Nachlesen der Erziehungsratgeber, offiziell ausgegeben bzw. abgesegnet vom Familienministerium.
Verantwortlich dafür Frau Kahan, ehemalige Stasi Mitarbeiterin mit offizieller IM Akte. Sehe ich nun mal sehr kritisch kann aber damit leben wenn das als "gut" befunden wird mit entsprechender Begründung.

Bisher kam immer noch nicht wirklich was konkretes bzw gerne auch Argumente die meine kritische Haltung zu beiden Punkten entkräftigen.
Fragestellung soweit klar jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Haben jetzt Journalisten und die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag ja od. nein.


Nein, keinen gezielten, sondern einen allgemeinen Auftrag. Ich habe es Dir oben
genau beschieben. Ansonst hilft auch das Gespräch mit Journalisten. Ich habe den
NDR um die Ecke und viele Freunde, die dort arbeiten. Reden schafft Verständnis.
Und natürlich gibt es unter Journalisten schwarze Schafe, wie überall.

Schwarz-weiss Fragen sind übrigens sehr ungeschickt, weil es immer um Grau geht. 
Es ist ungefähr wie die Frage: Bist Du Nobelpreisträger oder Grenzdebil? Solche
Fragen sind, genau wie Deine oben zitierte, provokant bis überflüssig. Sowas schaffen
Journalisten übrigens auch mit Umfragen als _"Halten Sie die FDP für wichtig oder
überflüssig?". _Ähhh, nee, wichtig nicht, dann also überflüssig. "Ergebnis" war dann, 
dass 55% der Deutschen die FDP für überflüssig halten. Das hat unterhaltungswert,
ist aber keine Information. Das muss man verstehen.

Also nochmal, die Meinungsfreiheit endet, wenn sie unsere freiheitliche Grundordnung
angreift. Das gilt auch für die Presse. Übrigens berichtete sie z.B. aus Chemnitz nur.
Die Presse sagte beschreibend, dass es gab Hetzjagden. Das ist eine neutrale Bericht-
erstrattung dessen, was passiert ist. 

Natürlich kann man jetzt wieder Haarspalten und sagen, dass zu einer Hetzjadg Treiber
 oder Füchse und Gewehre gehören. Wer aber nicht versteht, dass Sprache es erlaubt, 
Begriffe freier zu nutzen, wird Medientexte nie verstehen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Es steht nichts im GG das die Presse einen erzieherischen Auftrag hat.


Mein Gott, was für eine Haarspalterei. Es sind  Worte, die im groben  beschreiben, um 
was es geht. Sprache jenseits der Philosophie ist keine Mathematik. Frei nach Maaßen
müsste man jetzt sagen: _"Zum Erziehen gehört ein Rohrstock und eine Zeitung ist kein
Rohrstock. Ich kann keine erhiehenden Maßnahmen errkennen."_

Ließ Dir diesen psychologischen Text durch und reflektiere Dein eigenes Verhalten.
20 Ablenkungstaktiken um Dich zum Schweigen zu bringen - Politisches & Wissenswertes


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer aber nicht versteht, dass Sprache es erlaubt, Begriffe freier zu nutzen, wird Medientexte nie verstehen.



Das ist der Punkt an dem es vom objektiven zum subjektiven übergeht. Von Wahrheit zur Lüge. Ein Medientext wird anders betrachtet wie ein Roman.
Und deswegen will ich Medientexte nicht interpretieren sondern sie sollen informieren. Und schon gar nicht missverständlich sein.

Ein Begriff wie Hetzjagd ist nichts Tolles. Ein Tier wird zu Tode gehetzt. Und sowas gab es nicht in Chemnitz. Dieses "Hase" Video zeigt noch nicht einmal wie 
ein Ausländer so lange gehetzt wird bis er umfällt.

Deinen abgeschriebenen Aufsatz kannst Du Dir auf Klopapier schreiben und damit aufs Schei..haus gehen. 

Meinen tue ich natürlich:

Pulitzerwürdig! Selten solche Tiefgründigkeit erlebt!

Und wenn manchmal einer von Euch meint ich beleidige hier dann mitnichten! Nein! Das sind alles zärtlichste Kosewörter!

Lernt meine Texte zu verstehen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> . Dieses "Hase" Video zeigt noch nicht einmal wie ein Ausländer so lange gehetzt wird bis er umfällt.


Du fällst für mich damit auch unter die Kategorie nicht ernst zu nehmender Provokateure,
 die kein Problem damit haben, wenn Mitbürger vom rechten Mob bedroht werden.

So ein Verhalten nenne ich widerwärtig, verabscheuenswürdig und wird vom jüngsten Gericht 
entsprechend bestraft werden. Schmore in der ewigen Verdammnis, kleiner Antichrist ....


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du fällst für mich damit auch unter die Kategorie nicht ernst zu nehmender Provokateure,
> die kein Problem damit haben, wenn Mitbürger vom rechten Mob bedroht werden.
> 
> So ein Verhalten nenne ich widerwärtig, verabscheuenswürdig und wird vom jüngsten Gericht
> entsprechend bestraft werden. Schmore in der ewigen Verdammnis, kleiner Antichrist ....



In ein paar Sätzen gleich alle 20 Ablenkungstaktiken Deiner komischen Liste einfließen zu lassen, alle Achtung!

Als der der ich bin, sonne ich mich lieber im ewigen Licht und tanze und singe in der ewigen Nacht!


----------



## JePe (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und sowas gab es nicht in Chemnitz.



Natuerlich nicht. In Koeln wurde auch nur ausgelassen gefeiert.

Ansonsten: Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick. Und ich habe mich nichtmal angestrengt. Aber ich weiss schon. Verlogenes, linkes Gesocks, dass sich mit der merkelgesteuerten Mainstreampresse verschworen hat, um die Umvolkung einzulaeuten. Ich wuenschte, ich koennte es so deutlich sehen wie Du. Aber was will man von einem getriggerten, linksversifften, mit der Stasi sympathisierenden NS-Ideologen wie mir auch anderes erwarten.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber was will man von einem getriggerten, linksversifften, mit der Stasi sympathisierenden NS-Ideologen wie mir auch anderes erwarten.



Immerhin Selbsterkenntnis. Und besser als gar keinen Charakter.

Nein, keine Umvolkung. Radikale Auslöschung ist angeordnet und wird vollzogen. 

Hat sich die Merkel nicht gerade eine Sommerresidenz in Paraguay geleistet. Oder ist das nur
rechte Propaganda.

Merkel: „Ich freue mich schon auf Paraguay“ – Berliner Express

Wahrscheinlich ein Nazi Hetzblatt!

Gut um die brauche ich mir auch keine Sorgen mehr machen wenn es hier knallt und kocht...

Und ein Brüller zum guten Schluß:

"Die Menschen in Deutschland lieben mich. "

Ja Angie. Wie eine einstündige Wurzelbehandlung ohne Betäubung!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2019)

Kein Hetzblatt aber Satire 

Anderer Artikel in der Vorschau war doch schon "Merkel in Thüringen verhaftet"

Also bitte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> ...


Es hat keinen Zweck bei Menschen Satire zu nutzen,  die dafür völlig resistent sind.

Ich habe jedenfalls mein Stück Land auf dem Mond und werde, wenn es Zeit ist, zu
meinen alten Großvater hochfliegen, der auf der Rückseite des Mondes eine nette
Behausung hat. Reichsflugscheiben gibt es zum Glück noch ein paar, auch wenn wir
nicht mehr verstehen, wie sie funktionieren. Die Amis haben uns aus der Area 51
einen Au´ßerirdischen überlassen, brauchen wir noch einen zweiten zur Zucht.


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Reichsflugscheiben gibt es zum Glück noch ein paar, auch wenn wir
> nicht mehr verstehen, wie sie funktionieren.


"_Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal_" 
(Der hat Satz Signaturpotential)

Und damit es nicht ganz OT im Thema ohne Diskussionsgrundlage ist: Ist halt so, ist die Wahrheit!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ein Verhalten nenne ich widerwärtig, verabscheuenswürdig und wird vom jüngsten Gericht
> entsprechend bestraft werden.


Zwar nicht das jüngste Gericht: Bewaehrungsstrafe fuer Angeklagte im Connewitz-Prozess | MDR.DE
in einer Reihe von vielen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Immerhin Selbsterkenntnis. Und besser als gar keinen Charakter.
> 
> Nein, keine Umvolkung. Radikale Auslöschung ist angeordnet und wird vollzogen.
> 
> ...



Das ist für mich der absolute Brüller, wenn mir Jemand vorher gesagt hätte, es gibt wirklich Leute, die zu blöd sind diesen Artikel einzuordnen, ich hätte es kaun glauben können.
Das macht einem ein bischen Angst, vor allen dingen, wenn sich Jemand dann hier öffentlich mit vollem Selbstbewußtsein darauf bezieht. Ich möchte diesem Menschen nie begegnen für mich sagt das sehr viel über den völlig hurmorlosen Charakter aus.
Nach dem Post wird auf alle Fälle einiges klarer!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (22. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du fällst für mich damit auch unter die Kategorie nicht ernst zu nehmender Provokateure,
> die kein Problem damit haben, wenn Mitbürger vom rechten Mob bedroht werden.


Die Tatsache, dass ein Video auf solch unterschiedliche Weise interpretiert wird, es ja geradezu zwei parallele Realitäten zu geben scheint, sollte doch nachdenklich machen.
Sieht man ja auch hier wieder, eine Diskussion ist unmöglich.
Da helfen keine Anschuldigungen und Schubladen, man müsste miteinander sinnvoll diskutieren. Das können bzw. wollen aber die etablierten Parteien mit der AfD schon nicht und das spiegelt sich auch zunehmend in der Gesellschaft wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass ein Video auf solch unterschiedliche Weise interpretiert wird,.


Schaust Du einfach ein Video ohne weitere Erklärung? Was für eine Zeitverschwendung.
Natürlich habe ich das Video nicht gesehen, warum auch? Darum geht es hier im Thema doch
gerade. Diese Unsitte, irgendwelche  links zu setzen mit dem Satz: 

Und das ist der BEWEISS!!!!! 



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> ... ja geradezu zwei parallele Realitäten zu geben scheint....


Wir haben 7,5 Milliarden Menschen, entsprechend gibt es 7,5 Milliarden Realtitäten. Zu
glauben, es gäbe so etwas wie "Wahrheit" ist der erste Fehler der überwiegenden Menschen.
Unsere bewussten Sinne erfassen viel zu wenig, um überhaupt objektiv Dinge zu erfassen.
Wir können uns Themen annähern, dafür gibt es wissenschaftliche Methoden. Mehr nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich der absolute Brüller, wenn mir  Jemand vorher gesagt hätte, es gibt wirklich Leute, die zu blöd sind  diesen Artikel einzuordnen, ich hätte es kaun glauben können.


Dann lies die Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Der Schaum vor dem Mund ist zu sehen. 
Und solche Menschen schreien dann Lügenpresse. Es ist so offensichtliche ein riesen Spaß,
dass es verwundert, jemand glaubt das. Soso, Merkel bekommt also Zuchtpferde aus Saudi-
Arabien geschenkt, soso. Auch für sie gilt die 10,-€ Grenze, wie für jeden Beamten.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und damit es nicht ganz OT im Thema ohne Diskussionsgrundlage ist:


Das Thema ist: "Staunen", oder steht im Eingangstext irgend etwas anderes und ich bitte Dich,
über Reichsflugscheiben kann man doch wohl staunen, oder? Ich finde den sanften Flug jedesmal
beeindruckend.


----------



## Tilfred (22. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich der absolute Brüller, wenn mir Jemand vorher gesagt hätte, es gibt wirklich Leute, die zu blöd sind diesen Artikel einzuordnen, ich hätte es kaun glauben können.



Willkommen in meiner Welt. Ich dachte auch nicht daß Jemand so dumm ist auf alles was vorgesetzt wird hereinzufallen. Zumal auch Du klüger bist als ich, das ist auch nicht schwer.

Allein, es reicht nicht zum verstehen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das macht einem ein bischen Angst



Das ist untertrieben. Du hast die Hosen gestrichen voll. Deswegen verzeihe ich Deine Unreife und entschuldige Dich. "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!"


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2019)

Na du musst es ja wissen!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwarz-weiss Fragen sind übrigens sehr ungeschickt, weil es immer um Grau geht.
> Es ist ungefähr wie die Frage: Bist Du Nobelpreisträger oder Grenzdebil? Solche
> Fragen sind, genau wie Deine oben zitierte, provokant bis überflüssig. Sowas schaffen
> Journalisten übrigens auch mit Umfragen als _"Halten Sie die FDP für wichtig oder
> ...



Bei der Sendung vom Herrn Lanz heute Abend, wurden auch mal Umfragen zu bestimmten Themen, wie z.B.  die "empfundene" (von den Teilnehmern angenommene)  Anzahl der Muslime (20%) mit der tatsächlichen Zahl (4%) verglichen. Dort verzerren die Medien durch häufige Berichterstattung einfach sehr stark. 

Video verlinke ich, sobald es in der Mediathek drin ist.
Edit: Markus Lanz vom 22. Januar 2019 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Alles gefälschte Statisken, mit solchen Fakten brauchst du gar nicht kommen. Einen Artikel darüber gab es letzte Woche auf Welt Online, dessen Foren ja bekanntlich ausschließlich in AfD Anhänger Hand sind.
Alles gelogen und gefälscht, die 20% und noch viel mehr stimmen, weil das sagt die Echokammer und in Duisburg kann man es live sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein Hetzblatt aber Satire
> 
> Anderer Artikel in der Vorschau war doch schon "Merkel in Thüringen verhaftet"



Wobei schon recht komisch ist, dass diese Seite von den Philippinen / Seychellen kommt.
Der Domainregistrar sitzt in Kanada.

Ist auch anderen schon aufgefallen: Neue Seite "Berliner Express" verbreitet laufend gefaelschte Politiker-Zitate | t-online.de


			
				https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/deutschland/innenpolitik/id_83974238/neue-seite-berliner-express-verbreitet-laufend-gefaelschte-politiker-zitate.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Adresse "berliner-express.com" sollte bei Lesern Alarmglocken schrillen lassen. Das selbst ernannte Satireportal mit Briefkastenadresse auf den Seychellen wird von einem österreichischem Chefredakteur auf den Philippinen betrieben, der Verbindungen zu russischen Staatsmedien hat – und keine Scheu vor Fake News. Mit seinen vordergründig satirischen Falschmeldungen ist er stellenweise extrem erfolgreich.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei schon recht komisch ist, dass diese Seite von den Philippinen / Seychellen kommt.
> Der Domainregistrar sitzt in Kanada.


Wenn man nach dem verantwortlichen Chefredakteur sucht: Contra Magazin – Psiram
Wie mit “Satire” politische Stimmung gemacht wird – und Bundestagsabgeordnete dabei helfen › Meedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ...mit der tatsächlichen Zahl (4%) verglichen. ....


Das ist doch alles offensichtlich gelogen!
 Lass Dich nicht von der Systempresse hinters Licht führen!!
Inzwischen haben 25% der Deutschen einen Migrationhintergrund, also 1:3 !!!! 
Jeder Dritte ist also ein Muslime. Was gibt es da zu reden? Mach die Augen auf und erkenne die Umvolkung!!!!!

Ungefähr so tickt es in den Köpfen mancher Menschen. Ich habe es oft genug erklärt, es hat keinen Sinn. Ja, es stimmt, 25% der Deutschen haben einen Migrationshintergrund, hätten also keinen reinen "Ariernachweis", weil einer der vier Großeltern zugewandert ist. Es sind vor allem Europäer, die nach Deutschland kamen, Polen, Russen, Franzosen, Briten, Dänen, Italiener, Spanier, Protugiesen, Österreicher, Schweizer, Finnen, Schweden, etc. Und dann gibt es eine kleine andere Gruppe, deren Kultur vermutlich weiter entfernt ist, anderseits gehörten alle Mittelmeeranrainer zum römischen Reich, Nordafrika wurde von Vandalen geprägt, usw. Und nicht vergessen, welche Sprache ist weiter als finnisch-urisch von der unsrigen entfernt? 

Es hat keinen Zweck, bei manchen Menschen, mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, ist die Dummheit so durchdringend, dass Diskussionen ohne jede Veränderung der Menschen ablaufen. Man redet gegen Wände, die Dummfug hinausposaunt.

Wen es im Detail interessiert, einfach mal lesen. Und nicht vergessen, aus der Türkei flohen vorallem auch die Christen und Religionslosen. 
https://www.malteser.de/fileadmin/F...d__aus_Malteser_Migrationsbericht_2017_es.pdf


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Sendung vom Herrn Lanz heute Abend, wurden auch mal Umfragen zu bestimmten Themen, wie z.B.  die "empfundene" (von den Teilnehmern angenommene)  Anzahl der Muslime (20%) mit der tatsächlichen Zahl (4%) verglichen. Dort verzerren die Medien durch häufige Berichterstattung einfach sehr stark.



Würde ich so nicht sagen, das die Medien es wirklich verzerren. Ich denke das ist ebenso ehr eine subjektive Wahrnehmung wie das die Gesamtzahl der Muslime in Deutschland sehr hoch wäre.
Natürlich ist die Gesamtzahl an Muslimen hier eigentlich relativ gering, allerdings konzentrieren sich die 4% halt zu einem großen Teil auf (vergleichsweise wenige) größere Städte, wo der Anteil dann auch entsprechend je nach Bezirk / Stadt schon mal durchaus wieder recht hoch sein kann.

Die Berichterstattung der Medien über Muslime findet nun aber in der Regel eben auch da statt wo halt viele Muslime auf einem Fleck leben, also entsprechend da wo die "Konzentration" an Muslimen besonders hoch ist. Über die (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) "Hand voll" Muslime die auf eine 12.000 Einwohner Kleinstadt wie z.B. Beelitz in Brandenburg kommen berichtet hingegen in aller Regel kein größeres Medium, weil es da kaum zu nennenswerten Spannungen, oder gesellschaftlichen Konflikten kommt. Weil wo es nicht viele Menschen mit dem selben kulturellen / religösen Hintergrund gibt musst du dich halt mehr an die lokalen Gegebenheiten anpassen / integrieren, um nicht ein völliger gesellschaftlicher Außenseiter zu sein, etwas das man in den urbaneren Räumen mit höherer Dichte der gleichen Religion / Kultur oft nicht im gleichen Maße muss.

Und genau da kommen wir halt zu der verzerrten Wahrnehmung, zwar ist, wie Eingangs ja erwähnt, die reale Zahl an Muslimen gering, doch die mediale Präsenz durch die Konzentration im urbanen Raum  von Städten wie Berlin recht hoch, weil es dort, zu medial (für die Einschaltquote interessanten) Spannungen kommt.
Das kann halt durchaus dann auf unreflektierte / voreingenommene Menschen den Eindruck erwecken das die Problematik ein deutlich größeres gesellschaftliches Ausmaß hat als es real eigentlich hat, was aber eben auch nicht heißt das es dort bestimmte entwicklerische Tendenzen, wie Paraleljustiz, Kuschen des Rechtsstaats vor rechtsfreien Räumen / Plätzen, Radikalisierung, Etablierung von organisierter Kriminalität (Clans) oder allgemein Etablierung einer kulturell parallelen Gesellschaft nicht geben würde (bevor das jetzt kommt, die zuvor genannten Aufzählungen betreffen natürlich nicht ausschließlich nur Muslime).
Der Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft als Ganzes ist aber halt, wie gesagt, objektiv am Ende immer noch weit geringer als die subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

Ist auch nicht nur die Zahl der Ausländer.  Ging auch allgemein um Sachen wie Kriminalität und Jugend. Gefühlt alles ganz schlimm, tatsächlich haben sich z.B. Morddelikte an jungen Frauen seit 2000 um 85% reduziert . 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben 25% der Deutschen einen Migrationhintergrund, also 1:3 !!!!
> Jeder Dritte ist also ein Muslime. Was gibt es da zu reden? Mach die Augen auf und erkenne die Umvolkung!!!!!



Nur ist nicht jeder Ausländer Muslim. 
Zumal die meisten Ausländer eh EU-Bürger sind und damit ganz legal in Deutschland.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Sehr passend dazu!
Erstantraege 2018: Zahl der Asylantraege geht auf 162.000 zurueck - WELT

Lest euch die Kommentare durch, alles Lüge und Betrug unserer Regierung, diesen Leuten ist mit Fakten nicht mehr beizukommen, das Gehirn wurde abgeschaltet und man lebt nur noch in der Echokammer und Filterblase.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lest euch die Kommentare durch, alles Lüge und Betrug unserer Regierung, diesen Leuten ist mit Fakten nicht mehr beizukommen, das Gehirn wurde abgeschaltet und man lebt nur noch in der Echokammer und Filterblase.



Nana, Du wirst doch keine Angst mehr haben! 

Deine Rente ist sicher durch die vielen Fachkräfte und wenn die Scharia durch ist klappt es auch wieder mit der renitenten Alten. Da wird dann das Übel einen Steinwurf entfernt entsorgt.

Das Paradies für unsere Autonomen!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Mir war schon ziemlich klar, dass dich das geistig überfordern würde, deine Filterblase verstärkt das leider nur, bei 4% Bevölkerungsanteil, von Muslimen, von der Einführung der Scharia zu sprechen, beschreibt deinen Geisteszustand!

Den Rest deines Postes habe ich gemeldet, ich muss mir von Niemanden solche böswilligen und abartigen Unterstellungen bezgl meiner Einstellung oder Umganges mit Frauen  unterstellen lassen, wenn ich dazu nie ein Wort geschrieben habe, das auch nur im entferntesten Anhaltpunkte für solche Unterstellungen liefert.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr passend dazu!
> Erstantraege 2018: Zahl der Asylantraege geht auf 162.000 zurueck - WELT
> 
> Lest euch die Kommentare durch, alles Lüge und Betrug unserer Regierung, diesen Leuten ist mit Fakten nicht mehr beizukommen, das Gehirn wurde abgeschaltet und man lebt nur noch in der Echokammer und Filterblase.



Auch passend dazu, weil ich gerade paralell Phoenix schaue.
Die rückläufigen Flüchtlingszahlen und damit einhergehend leerstehenden Asylunterkünfte werden jetzt umgenutzt, so werden z.B. aus Objekten, für bis zu 3 Millionen Euro neu errichtet, leerstehend, jetzt Kindergärten.

Ist doch gut, schließlich fehlt es ja an Kinderbetreuung, sollte man meinen.
Was bei mir aber für Kopfschüteln und "Unverständnis" sorgt, wo waren solche Beträge wie die 3 Millionen Euro für Neubauten in der Kinderbetreuung noch vor einigen Jahren?

Da war angeblich kein Geld da, kaum hatten wir mit 2015 einen massiven Anstieg der Flüchtlingszahlen war plötzlich doch wie von Zauberhand Geld für Neubauten da und nun haben wir dadurch plötzlich den einen oder anderen, durch Umfunktion, neugebauten Kindergarten.
Es ist einfach nur für die Deutsche Politik beschämend wie sich jahrelang um notwendige Investitionen rumgedrückt wird und sie dann über solche "Zwangs"umwege, wie eben steigende Flüchtlingszahlen, am Ende doch zustande kommen.

Ich kann da schon sehr gut verstehen wenn das beim einen oder anderen Menschen Wut über unsere Politik auslöst, weil man seitens der Politik immer wieder durch solche Manöver den fatalen Eindruck einer bewussten Unehrlichkeit und Verarschung der Wähler erweckt, notwendige Investitionen angeblich nicht tätigen zu können, es dann aber eigentlich doch kann (was Gift in einer Demokratie ist)...


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Salve  Nightslaver,

ich sehe das zum großen Teil anders, kann aber auch an meinen ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten liegen.
Nach meiner Erfahrung werden sehr viele Projekte, unter anderem auch häufig Kindergärten und Schulen, unmittelbar vor Ort, von Teilen der Bevölkerung blockiert.
Jeder will zwar ausreichend Kindergartenplätze, aber bitte nicht in seiner Nachbarschaft.
Es liegen in Deutschland zehntausende "Infrastrukturprojekte" (Schulen, Kindergärten, Stromtrassen, Straßen, Pumpenkraftwerke/Nachtspeicher etc etc.) vor Gerichten fest, weil zwar jeder sie haben möchte, aber auf gar keinen Fall vor seiner Haustür!
Man kann heute nicht mal mehr ein Gemeindehaus planen und bauen, ohne das dagegen geklagt wird!


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

Naja, so einfach ist es eben nicht. Die Gelder kommen letztlich aus verschiedenen Töpfen und haben verschiedene Aufgaben bzw. Bedingungen. 

Ein schönes Beispiel ist auch unsere Bundeswehr und deren Ausstattung. 
Wie viel Milliarden € sind damals in unbemannte Drohnen geflossen?
Der eine Topf heißt Instandhaltung, der andere Forschung... 

Die traurige Wahrheit ist doch, selbst die 3 Millionen für Kinderbetreuung sind nur Peanuts. Im Hinterzimmer wird erstmal überlegt wie man den Verlust bei Rheinmetall und Co. mindert. DA geht es um das große Geld. 

3 Millionen für Neubauten... reicht das überhaupt für mehr als 2 Neubauten?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> 3 Millionen für Neubauten... reicht das überhaupt für mehr als 2 Neubauten?



Nicht für alles, die 3 Millionen waren nur für einen einzigen Neubau, insgesamt ist da deutlich mehr Geld in die Unterkünfte geflossen. 
War vieleicht nicht gut von mir (also eindeutig) formuliert, im letzten Post.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Das werden wohl eher Milliarden sein und nicht Millionen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lest euch die Kommentare durch, alles Lüge und Betrug unserer Regierung, diesen Leuten ist mit Fakten nicht mehr beizukommen, das Gehirn wurde abgeschaltet und man lebt nur noch in der Echokammer und Filterblase.


Noch besser ist die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik der strammen Kommentarspaltendeutschen.


----------



## JePe (23. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was bei mir aber für Kopfschüteln und "Unverständis" sorgt, wo waren diese 3 Millionen Euro für Neubauten in der Kinderbetreuung noch vor einigen Jahren?



Gute - und berechtigte! - Frage. Ich haette auch vollstes Verstaendnis, wenn besorgte Buerger die ihren Abgeordneten so stellen wuerden. Passiert aber kaum; der saturierte Deutsche schaut sich das Broeckeln seiner tempolimitfreien Infrastruktur lieber mit einer Chipstuete in der Hand von der Fernsehcouch aus an. Und wenn er sie dann doch mal verlaesst, dann um gegen den Musel vom Leder zu ziehen und den Untergang Ethnodeutschlands herbeizuschwafeln.

Wenn ich so darueber nachdenke, sollte die Journaille den Schwerpunkt womoeglich doch mehr auf Erziehung legen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schafft unmögliches: Ich muss Don mal zustimmen 

Btw
Tilfred, wenn du das nicht ernst meinst solltest du langsam aufhören. Ob sowas vor Gericht noch als Satire durchgeht ist eher fraglich.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

_Link im Beitrag von gestern Abend ergänzt. _



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist es eben nicht. Die Gelder kommen letztlich aus verschiedenen Töpfen und haben verschiedene Aufgaben bzw. Bedingungen.



Wobei da eben auch unterschiedliche Zuständigkeiten liegen. Das war jetzt gerade letzten Freitag bei uns in der Gemeinde gesehen, als sich die drei neuen Bürgermeisterkandidaten zu Diskussion gestellt haben, weil der alte nach über 20 Jahren aufhört.  
Da wurden dann auch Sachen aus der Landespolitik diskutiert, auf die der Bürgermeister gar keinen Einfluss hat. 
z.B. Haben alle drei gesagt, dass das seit 2002 geforderte Hochwasserschutzbecken kommen soll. Nur läuft das da halt noch ein Gerichtsverfahren läuft, auf das die Gemeinde gar keinen Einfluss nehmen kann/darf hat erst der dritte angesprochen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2019)

Wer hat das Gerichtsvefahren gegen das Hochwasserschutzbecken angestrengt?
Bürgeinitiativen oder Jemand anderes?


----------



## Tilfred (23. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob sowas vor Gericht noch als Satire durchgeht ist eher fraglich.



In Zeiten in denen es reicht zu sagen die Erde ist keine Kugel und alles schreit nach Einweisung wohin auch immer darfst auch Du natürlich
denunzieren. Mach das bitte, es steigert anscheinend bei einigen hier enorm das Selbstwertgefühl.

Nur rufe nachher nicht wenn sie mich einsperren, daß ich Dir wieder auf der Tasche liege, wegen Deinen Steuern und so. Dann doch eher Scharia 
mit Todesstrafe!

Und von wegen 4% oder 4 Millionen. Das wären ca 400 000 oder mehr wehrfähige Männer. Und wenn die dann noch Grundwehrdienst bekommen...

Hm, wären das nicht fast doppelt so viele wie reguläre Bundeswehrsoldaten?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur rufe nachher nicht wenn sie mich einsperren, daß ich Dir wieder auf der Tasche liege, wegen Deinen Steuern und so.



Das wäre einer der Momente, in denen das Geld gut verwendet würde, denn manchmal zählt das Wohl der Allgemeinheit mehr.
Sowas entscheiden im Zweifel dann zuständige Gerichte. 

Sogar für den Betroffenen kann es ein angenehmerer Zustand sein, ist man doch unter Seinesgleichen und genießt umfassende medizinische Versorgung. Man muss das nicht immer nur so negativ behaftet von der Kostenseite sehen. Es geht ja um den Menschen dahinter. 

PS: Das wieder auf der Tasche liegen ist doch gelogen, in einem anderen Thread verrätst du doch wie es ums arbeiten gehen steht.

Es sollte wohl immer noch heißen. Wenn das nun auch wieder unwahr ist, für eine Realität wirst du dich schon festlegen müssen.

Wobei musst du nicht...

Grüße von dem Nazi aus Sachsen   , hast mich ja schon enttarnt. Hahaha


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hat das Gerichtsvefahren gegen das Hochwasserschutzbecken angestrengt?
> Bürgeinitiativen oder Jemand anderes?



Müsste der BUND wegen irgendwelcher Kröten oder Eidechsen gewesen sein. Das bei einem Hochwasser alle anderem weiter unten im Tal absaufen würden, haben die aber auch nicht bedacht.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Müsste der BND wegen irgendwelcher Kröten oder Eidechsen gewesen sein. Das bei einem Hochwasser alle anderem weiter unten im Tal absaufen würden, haben die aber auch nicht bedacht.



Na die "Anderen" sind ja nur normale Menschen, keine evtl. gefährdete  1,5 cm große, nachtaktive Spezies mit gesteigertem Bedürfnis nach Feuchtigkeit. 

So ein abgesoffenes Haus ist doch Rucki-Zucki wieder fit, is doch nur "Wasser"...


----------



## Tilfred (23. Januar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sogar für den Betroffenen kann es ein angenehmerer Zustand sein, ist man doch unter Seinesgleichen und genießt umfassende medizinische Versorgung. Man muss das nicht immer nur so negativ behaftet von der Kostenseite sehen. Es geht ja um den Menschen dahinter.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hoffe Du begrüßt mich dann und ich darf in Deine weiße Gang!



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Das wieder auf der Tasche liegen ist doch gelogen, in einem anderen Thread verrätst du doch wie es ums arbeiten gehen steht.



Ich bin schon fast solange Hartzer seit es das gibt, Hartz 4. Sollte ich einfahren würde ich wieder Euch(?) auf der Tasche liegen. Soweit, so korrekt.

Und ich muß mich für gar nichts festlegen. Opportun zu sein habt Ihr Linken ja nicht gepachtet.

Und bitte, es gibt keine Partei mehr also auch keine Mitglieder. Wenn ich das sage nenne ich Dich Faschist, denn Faschismus ist eine Ideologie und keine 
Zugehörigkeit.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hoffe Du begrüßt mich dann und ich darf in Deine weiße Gang!



Die "Gang" könnte etwas Zuwachs vertragen, wir sind nämlich meist in Unterzahl, dafür geht die "Gang" zum Feierabend nach Hause und nicht unter Verschluss.
Wir haben allerdings auch besondere Aufnahmebedingungen für unsere "Gang"-Anwärter.


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2019)

Interessant das man sich als Hartz 4 Empfänger eine RTX 2080 leisten kann. Ich glaube ich verdiene zu wenig


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVdsYPGogbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich traurig weil solche Leute andere Hartz IV Empfänger (welche arbeiten wollen) automatisch mit in den Dreck ziehen.

Und es gibt auch viele Grundsicherungsempfänger welche aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht oder nur teilweise arbeiten können. Aber wollen!


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2019)

Tilfreds Geschichten vom Pferd...

https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/media/files/4/407f698f384f78ca0e4ba7b25bffce99v1.jpg



Headcrash schrieb:


> [video=youtube;WVdsYPGogbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVdsYPGogbE


Ich sehe da "Bild.de" und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das damals mal wieder Bestandteil einer Bildkampagne die suggerieren sollte, dass viele bzw. die meisten H4-Empfänger ja in Wirklichkeit nur faule Schweine sind, die ihre Leistungen zu Unrecht erhalten. Denn wenn Bild gerade mal nicht über Ausländer, Asylanten oder andere herzieht, sind halt mal wieder Arbeitslose dran oder versucht auf andere Art und Weise, Streit und Hass in der Bevölkerung zu schürren (Aufstocker vs. H4-Empfänger, H4-Empfänger vs. Arbeitnehmer, biodeutsche H4-Empfänger vs. H4-Empfänger mit Migrationshintergrund...).

Fundstück zu Arno Dübel: Tech-Review.de » News » Manager verkauft "frechsten Arbeitslosen" Arno Dübel


> [...]Das Angebot umfasst Internet-Adressen,  Namensrechte, bereits gedrehte Fernsehspots („Arno Dübel beim Friseur  auf Mallorca“) und den Management-Vertrag mit Dübel – inklusive  Twitter-, YouTube- und Facebook-Accounts. Der Manager gibt den  Artikelzustand selbst als "gebraucht" an. [...]
> Wir verkaufen hier sozusagen die komplette Medienexistenz und die damit verbundenen Rechte im Bezug auf Arno Dübel. [...]


Ein Schelm wer an eine Kampagne denkt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich sehe da "Bild.de" und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war das damals mal wieder Bestandteil einer Bildkampagne die suggerieren sollte, dass viele bzw. die meisten H4-Empfänger ja in Wirklichkeit nur faule Schweine sind, die ihre Leistungen zu Unrecht erhalten. Denn wenn Bild gerade mal nicht über Ausländer, Asylanten oder andere herzieht, sind halt mal wieder Arbeitslose dran oder versucht auf andere Art und Weise, Streit und Hass in der Bevölkerung zu schürren (Aufstocker vs. H4-Empfänger, H4-Empfänger vs. Arbeitnehmer, biodeutsche H4-Empfänger vs. H4-Empfänger mit Migrationshintergrund...).
> 
> Fundstück zu Arno Dübel: Tech-Review.de » News » Manager verkauft "frechsten Arbeitslosen" Arno Dübel
> 
> Ein Schelm wer an eine Kampagne denkt.


Ja ok. Dann haben die es zu mit zu verantworten das ein falsches Bild von "Hartzern" erzeugt wird.


----------



## Tilfred (24. Januar 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Interessant das man sich als Hartz 4 Empfänger eine RTX 2080 leisten kann. Ich glaube ich verdiene zu wenig



Ich nehme einfach mal an es liegt daran daß sich Jemand dumm anstellt. Und vielleicht seine Prioritäten falsch setzt.

Und für alle die jetzt neidisch sind : Ja, wer arbeiten geht ist selbst schuld. 

Ich gehe deswegen nicht mehr arbeiten weil es mir nicht gut tut und Keiner mir das geben will was ich brauche. So minimum 100 € auf die Stunde netto.

Also sitze/liege/stehe ich für Miete und 424 € zu Hause. Und hoffe natürlich daß die Rente durchgeht.

Und ja, etwas im Gehirn und Disziplin gehört dann dazu sich eine RTX 2080 zu leisten. Ich rauche und saufe nicht mehr.

Übrigens habe ich die RTX 2080 Ti nicht genommen weil ich noch ein neues Handy und einen neuen Fernseher gebraucht habe.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (24. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach mal an es liegt daran daß sich Jemand dumm anstellt. Und vielleicht seine Prioritäten falsch setzt.
> ...
> Und für alle die jetzt neidisch sind : Ja, wer arbeiten geht ist selbst schuld.
> ...
> Übrigens habe ich die RTX 2080 Ti nicht genommen weil ich noch ein neues Handy und einen neuen Fernseher gebraucht habe.



Ja, deine Prioritäten sind ein Vorbild für unsere Gesellschaft, weiter so!


----------



## Tilfred (25. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, deine Prioritäten sind ein Vorbild für unsere Gesellschaft, weiter so!



Ich war mir sicher Du siehst das genauso Bruder! Sparsamkeit und Intelligenz zählen noch was!

Muß ich jetzt nicht zu den Flüchtlingen ins Lager? Von was leben die nochmal und haben die keine neuen Handys?

Werden diese nicht auch sogar gefragt was sie arbeiten wollen? Warum geht es da nach Grundgesetz?


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Zur Abwechslung ein kleines Suchspiel:
unfollowme: Alles Nazis ausser mir, Kolumne von Jan Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden wo er sich findet.
Persönlich kann ich Fleischhauer nicht ausstehen...aber auch ein blindes Huhn findet...usw.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach mal an es liegt daran daß sich Jemand dumm anstellt. Und vielleicht seine Prioritäten falsch setzt.
> 
> Und für alle die jetzt neidisch sind : Ja, wer arbeiten geht ist selbst schuld.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich schon Arbeitslos wäre, würde ich die zeit wenigstens sinnvoll nutzen und noch irgendeinen interessanten Master studieren. 

Auch mir gibt man nicht, was ich haben möchte. Mit meinem Stundenlohn als studentische Hilfkraft liege ich aktuell sogar unter Mindestlohn. 

Wenn ich mal in die Besoldungstabellen schaue, hätte ich gerne 2500 Netto, was also etwa 3100 Brutto sind und damit knapp unter 40000 im Jahr. Viele IT-ler haben Gehaltsvorstellungen von 45k-50k.


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Man kann nur staunen...diesmal über Herrn Juncker
Wie tapfer dieser Mann doch ist...sich trotz heftigster "Rückenprobleme" zum Gala Diner zu schleppen.
YouTube

Trotzdem grinst er noch obwohl jeder der selbst mal mit einer "Ischiasattacke" zu tun hatte wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so lustig dreinschaut.
Ein wahrer Leistungsträger halt. Eine Frechheit wie die faz festgestellt hat hier zu spekulieren...
YouTube

Ich mag den ja...der ist immer gut drauf und ein echter Kumpeltyp. Und ein bischen kuscheln ist ja nie verkehrt^^
YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Leistungsträger halt.


Naja, mit seinem Gehalt ist er nun gerade in der Mittelklasse anbelangt, da gibt es Menschen, die mehrklich effizienter und intensiver als andere arbeiten:
26 fleissigste Menschen genauso reich wie 3,8 Milliarden faulste Menschen zusammen

...


----------



## Körschgen (25. Januar 2019)

"Oh was ist das denn für ein Thread, der Titel klingt seltsam, da schau ich mal rein" (ich mit meinem Kaffee heute Morgen)

Daraufhin
->
https://i.giphy.com/media/pVAMI8QYM42n6/giphy.webp




Da schließt sich dann der Eindruck den man eh schon von so manchen hatte...

Ich bin hier jetzt mal ganz flink wieder raus, sonst verliere ich den Lebenswillen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> "sonst verliere ich den Lebenswillen.


Nein, spring bitte nicht!


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

Hört doch bitte endlich auf Tilfred ernst zu nehmen. Der fällt hier ansonsten durch Kokolores ala flache Erde, vor 2000 Jahren haben Dinosaurier noch die Erde bevölkert, etc. auf und hält es jetzt für besonders witzig, mit zweifelhaften Sprüchen, Stimmung gegen H4 Empfänger zu machen.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c0/Troll_nicht_fuettern_pink.png

Also statt sich über ihn aufzuregen, lieber zum Pferdemetzger gehen und sich was ordentliches kaufen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hier kann man wirklich nur noch staunen.


YouTube
Wer weiß das? Wieder keiner!


----------



## Körschgen (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, spring bitte nicht!



Nee dafür macht mir mein Job zu viel Spaß


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Noch mehr zum staunen...und sogar Mr. Wissen2Go findet das gut...sehr bedenklich alles. 
YouTube

Das würde ja bedeuten...nun gut es ist ja nicht "Mein Kampf". 
Darf man heute noch laut sagen das man eine Frau Wagenknecht und einen Herrn Gysi gut findet?
*jetzt aber schnell wieder an die Arbeit*


----------



## compisucher (25. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich nehme einfach mal an es liegt daran daß sich Jemand dumm anstellt. Und vielleicht seine Prioritäten falsch setzt.
> 
> Und für alle die jetzt neidisch sind : Ja, wer arbeiten geht ist selbst schuld.
> 
> ...



Tja, geht irgendwo in Richtung Troll.

Wenns ernst gemeint war:
So was nennt man in der Regel dann asozial.
Das letzte Wort kommt im Übrigen aus den unsäglichen Wortkreationen der Nationalsozialisten...

Mir brauchst du dein Verhalten nicht weiter erklären, aber
jemand wie du ist der Grund, warum die allein erziehende Mami mit zwei Kiddies mit den 1400 € von der Lidl-Kasse nicht klarkommt.
jemand wie du ist der Grund, warum es Altersarmut in Deutschland gibt.
und jemand wie du ist der Grund, warum ich auf Grund hoher Sozialkosten meinen Ingenieuren eben nicht 6000 € sondern nur 5000 € im Monat zahlen kann,
die sich eben keine Wohnung in der Innenstadt leisten können, sondern arbeitstäglich viele Kilometer pendeln müssen.

Ich habe großes Verständnis für fast alles, aber bei Faulenzern hört mein Verständnis auf.
Wer kein Beitrag zur Gemeinschaft liefert, gehört nicht in die Gemeinschaft - so einfach ist das.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Januar 2019)

Warum gibt's denn diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien? Weil manchen Leute scheinbar langweilig ist... Könnte man nicht einmal über normale Themen diskutieren? Schaut lieber auf ZDF info irgendwelche Dokus als euch von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheoretikern zu Diskussionen zwingen zu lassen....


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum gibt's denn diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien? Weil manchen Leute scheinbar langweilig ist...


Nö, hauptsächlich eher, weil sich mit sowas Kohle scheffeln und Aufmerksamkeit generieren lässt.

Kuck dir mal an, was der Kopp-Verlag jedes Jahr an Bücher raushaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Warum gibt's denn diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien? Weil manchen Leute scheinbar langweilig ist... Könnte man nicht einmal über normale Themen diskutieren? Schaut lieber auf ZDF info irgendwelche Dokus als euch von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheoretikern zu Diskussionen zwingen zu lassen....


Zuerst einmal ist ein kritischer Blick auf Themen durchaus wichtig. Zu erkennen, wer glaubwürdig ist,  wer manipulieren  und wer Geld verdienen will, hilft bei der Bewertung einer Nachricht. Der Anspruch der freien Presse ist doch nicht, objektiv über Themen zu berichten. Das geht gar nicht. Diesen Anspruch haben Leser und sind immer wieder enttäuscht, wenn ihre eigenen Ansprüche nicht erfüllt werden, oder besser gesagt, wenn ihre eigene subjektive Sicht auf Dinge von der subjektiven Sicht der Journalisten abweicht.

Presse ist vor allem Provokation. Presse soll antriggern, darum ist sie demokratieerhaltend. Nicht die Nachricht an sich ist wichtig, sondern das Verhalten der Blosgestellten. Weiter ist Presse Unterhaltung, geht es um Alltägliches, Einzelschicksale etc. "Information" gibt es wenig bis gar nicht. "Information" gibt es in wissenschaftlichen Texten, abgewogen, ausdiskutiert und als Essenz von jahrelanger Arbeit, und selbst das ist selten fehlerfrei. Zeitungen geben hin und wieder kurze Zusammenfassungen von wissenschaftlichen Studien, dann beginnt es dezent, eine "Information" zu werden. Aber ohne eine Primärquelle gelesen zu haben, ist es es weiterhin mehr ein Gerücht, denn eine Nachricht. Presse verbreitet im Wesentlichen Gerüchte, mehr nicht. Es sind Meinungen einzelner. 

Absurd ist es doch, dass immer mehr Menschen die Presse für gesteuert manipulierend halten. Ich nehme auch nicht wirklich viel ernst von dem, was ich in Medien lese, offensichtlich nicht objektives hat aber wenig mit bewusster Fälschung zu tun. Und stattdessen wenden sich die Menschen an einzelne "Dummschwätzer" wie Axel Stoll, um ein Beispiel zu nennen, und hängen an den Lippen dieser offensichtlichen Lügner und Betrüger. Gerade Youtube ist selten eine Quelle für irgendwas, außer zu belächender Gerüchteverteilung.

Und so entfernt man sich von dem eigentlichen Problem. Anstatt z.B. sachlich über mögliche Hintermänner und Mitwisser von 9/11 oder den NSU Morden zu reden, laufen 99% der Diskussionen über Dummschwätzer und deren aus den Fingern gesogenen Thesen ab. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem [1] , oder auch nicht. Schon im Buch "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" wurde es treffend gesagt. Die Menschen verschwenden die meiste Zeit mit dem Plappern über Unwichtiges. So war es, so ist es und so bleibt es. Lassen wir den Mensachen ihr Palaver. Es hat soziale Funktion, ähnlich dem Lausen der Affen [2].

[1] Georg Schramm warnt...
[2] Affen lausen, Menschen sprechen | Wissen


----------



## Tilfred (25. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> So was nennt man in der Regel dann asozial.
> Das letzte Wort kommt im Übrigen aus den unsäglichen Wortkreationen der Nationalsozialisten...



Also doch ein Faschist. Und sogar ein Sympathisant  mit verbotenen Ideologien. Was sich hier rum treiben darf...



compisucher schrieb:


> Wer kein Beitrag zur Gemeinschaft liefert, gehört nicht in die Gemeinschaft - so einfach ist das.



Falls es sonst noch Fragen gibt zur Gesinnung einiger hier...

Also auch Behinderte, Kranke und Rentner. Ganz zu schweigen von den armen Flüchtlingen.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen verschwenden die meiste Zeit mit dem Plappern über Unwichtiges. So war es, so ist es und so bleibt es. Lassen wir den Mensachen ihr Palaver.



Nur ein Zitat. Und es muß ja nicht einmal Deine Meinung sein. Da auch hier im Forum nur Unterhaltung!

Laut Aussage meines Therapeuten wird sehr viel Unfug gesprochen, über 90%. Aber das ist notwendig denn ein Mensch der mit mir redet streichelt meine Seele.
Und das ist wahrhaft Gold wert!

Der Rest ist auch nicht von Dir sondern wie oft Kokolores. Wo gräbst Du sowas immer aus? Also sicher nicht auf Youtube, der Bildungsplattform!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem Therapeuten wundert mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Therapeuten wundert mich jetzt nicht.



Das wundert einen Lügner wenn Jemand die Wahrheit sagt? Das wundert mich nicht...


----------



## compisucher (25. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Also doch ein Faschist. Und sogar ein Sympathisant  mit verbotenen Ideologien. Was sich hier rum treiben darf...


Du verstehst sehr wenig, leider...



Tilfred schrieb:


> Falls es sonst noch Fragen gibt zur Gesinnung einiger hier...
> 
> Also auch Behinderte, Kranke und Rentner. Ganz zu schweigen von den armen Flüchtlingen.



Die meisten Behinderte arbeiten, so weit es AGs gibt, die denen Arbeit geben.
Bei mir arbeitet ein sehr guter Mann, der beim Motoradunfall beide Beine verloren hat.
Krank heißt nicht, das sie davor nix getan haben.
Und die meisten Rentner haben mutmaßlich 1000x mehr gearbeitet als du, denen steht das zu, im Gegensatz zu dir.

DU hast geschrieben, das du nix arbeitest, weil dir die AGs keine 100 € in der Stunde zahlen, nicht ich.
Somit bist DU mit deiner Arbeitsverweigerungshaltung und Hand auf beim Sozialsystem der Sozialschmarotzer, nicht die anderen.
Was hast du denn gelernt oder studiert, mit dem du 100 €/h als legitimen Lohn abforderst???


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Wir wollen doch beim Thema bleiben. Ich staune ja nur noch über die ganzen Extreme...

Mal ein Extrembeispiel in mehrere Richtungen...
"Lehrende" und "Redepult": Stadt Hannover schafft Geschlechter ab

Man könnte annehmen es ist schon 1. April...leider nein.
Kurz überlegt was das an Steuergeldern kostet. Dann wären wir bei extremer Steuerverschwendung. Nur mal angenommen das macht Schule und wird bundesweit eingeführt.

Noch ein kurzes Beispiel für extreme Dummheit politisch korrekter Sprache...
YouTube



> - Hi what's your name?
> - Amanda
> - We like to say Apeopleda



Wer als Manfred nach Kanada auswandert ist echt ne arme Sau...verdammt ich meinte natürlich ein armes Schwein...muss noch üben^^


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

Um was geht es in dem Thema eigentlich genau? geisi2 seine tägliche Tüte Empörung? Spammen im WiPoWi für den Weltfrieden? Dem Eingangspost ist nicht wirklich was zu entnehmen, man sieht nur ein  dahingeklatschtes Video und das wars.

_"Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal_"


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Man kann nur noch staunen...siehe Threadtitel...nicht mehr nicht weniger. 
- erzieherische Presse
- Stasi-IMs in Stiftungen die Ministerien beraten
- Nazis everywhere alt. VTler everywhere
- extreme Dummheit  
- ....

Grad wenns um Steuergelder geht darf man sich doch auch etwas empören oder nicht?  
Ist nicht gerade wenig was ich da so abdrücken darf. Das Geld könnte man statt in Genderwahn z.B. in soz. Wohnungsbau stecken.

Tut mir leid wenn dich die Videolinks od. Links zu Presseartikeln geistig überfordern.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> - Nazis everywhere



Wobei die ja nicht von heut auf morgen da sind, sondern schon seit den 90er. Es hat nur lange niemanden interessiert. Erst jetzt mit den Ereignissen in Dresden, Chemnitz und Frankfurt wird deutlich mehr hingeschaut. Insb. mit dem neuen Verfassungsschutzchef. Der alte war ja untauglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> ...Noch ein kurzes Beispiel für extreme Dummheit politisch korrekter Sprache...


Das man als weißer heterosexueller Mann  nicht versteht, was Diskriminierung sein soll, ist üblich und zeugt trotzdem nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.

Was spricht gegen geschlechtsneutrale Worte wie "Studierende" anstatt "Der Student"? Wo ist das verdammte Problem? Aber ich verstehe, dass bestimmte Gruppen, die auch nach dem "klassischen Familienmodell" schreien, anderen Menschen ihre Rechte verwehren wollen. Besitzstandswahrung und so. "Die wollen uns was wegnehmen, was uns gottgegeben zusteht" , und so. Ja nee, ist klar.

Danke für Deine Offenheit



Poulton schrieb:


> Um was geht es in dem Thema eigentlich genau?


Um die Beschränktheit bestimmter politischer Gruppen. So verstehe ich die Links zumindest. Worum es dem Themenersteller geht, sagt er ja nicht.,


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2019)

Das ist sprachlich einfach kompletter Müll. Erst musste man ein - In oder - Innen anhängen und jetzt reicht nichtmal mehr das.

Sprache ist etwas wie Kunst, es sollte sich in den Leuten entwickeln und nicht von oben verbreitet werden.


----------



## Tilfred (25. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du verstehst sehr wenig, leider...



Oh doch und leider taugt Deine Intelligenz nicht dazu. Zum verstehen. Deswegen funktionieren Diktaturen wie unsere so gut.

Wegen Mitläufern und Maulhaltern!



compisucher schrieb:


> Und die meisten Rentner haben mutmaßlich 1000x mehr gearbeitet als du, denen steht das zu, im Gegensatz zu dir.



Meine Vorläufige Rente würde um die 1000 € rum betragen. Hast Du überhaupt schon so hohe Ansprüche?



compisucher schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gelernt oder studiert, mit dem du 100 €/h als legitimen Lohn abforderst???



Ich habe 2 abgeschlossene Lehren. Was ich fordere kann Dir am Arsch vorbei gehen, genauso wie das was ich bekomme.

8,50 € reichen für Niemand weder vorne noch hinten. Legitim bei ca 70.000! € im Bundesdurchschnitt an Verdienst, die fast Niemand bekommt,
wäre ein Betrag um diesen herum für Jeden egal ob er arbeiten kann oder will oder nicht kann oder will. 

Weil auch Du nicht arbeiten mußt! Noch ist das keine Pflicht. Genau deswegen durfte(?) ein Flüchtling nicht zur Arbeit herangezogen werden.
Weil er das nicht muß. Arbeiten! Kein Mensch muß das.

Selbst als "Christ"nicht. Das legitimiert die Bibel. "Verkaufe Alles was Du hast, gib es den Armen und folge mir nach!" Das ist die Empfehlung an die Reichen!
Welcher Papst macht sowas? Hm...


----------



## Johnny05 (25. Januar 2019)

Man kann nur noch staunen

über den absoluten Stumpf - Blödsinn den einige User hier verzapfen. Über deren geistige Gesundheit möchte ich jetzt hier nicht diskutieren , aber jeder vernunftbegabte und rational denkender Mensch wird wissen was ich meine.

Dazu Links von der Youtube - "Universität" .... ja nee ist klar.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das man als weißer heterosexueller Mann  nicht versteht, was Diskriminierung sein soll, ist üblich und zeugt trotzdem nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.



So formuliert wäre ich lieber vorsichtig mit der Aussage meine liebe Userin, denn ich glaube kaum das jeder "weiße heterosexuelle Mann" nicht versteht was Diskriminierung ist. 
Genau so klingt aber dieser Satz von dir, wie eine pauschale Unterstellung gegenüber allen "weißen  heterosexuellen Männern".

Mir allerdings stellt sich ja eigentlich viel mehr die "Frage" ob eine gewisse Ressistenz gegenüber dem Thema Diskriminierung nicht ehr allen Menschen, männlich wie weiblich, heterosexuell, wie homosexuell (wir hatten und haben ja z.B. auch überzeugte schwule Nazis), weiß wie farbig, Feminist wie alten Oligarchen innewohnt.
Was ja dagegensprechen würde das es eine universelle Unfähigkeit ist die nur "weißen heterosexuellen Männern" innewohnt und entsprechend dies nicht am Ende selbst sogar selbst eine zimlich diskirminierende Unterstellung ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen geschlechtsneutrale Worte wie "Studierende" anstatt "Der Student"? Wo ist das verdammte Problem?



Im Grunde nirgends, es war sogar mal bis etwa Mitte / Ende des 19 Jahrhundert noch relativ gebräuchlich an Universitäten von Studierenden statt Studenten zu sprechen. Mit der Änderung des Sprachgebrauchs, der Studierende klingt halt sehr sozial gehoben formal förmlich hat sich halt auch der Gebrauch hin zu Studenten entwickelt (vermutlich einhergehend mit steigendem Zugang aus den einfacheren bürgerlichen Kreisen und den kommunistischen Gesellschaftsideen).

Es ist also auf eine Gewisse Art schon wieder fast witzig wie man aus vermeindlicher Neutralität der Geschlechter jetzt wieder zu einem Begriff greift der vermutlich deswegen aus der Mode kam weil er ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit ist als das Studium noch etwas war was fast ausschließlich Menschen aus Adel und reichem Hause möglich war. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe, dass bestimmte Gruppen, die auch nach dem "klassischen Familienmodell" schreien, anderen Menschen ihre Rechte verwehren wollen. Besitzstandswahrung und so. "Die wollen uns was wegnehmen, was uns gottgegeben zusteht" , und so. Ja nee, ist klar.



Die findet man leider überall, nicht nur in so überholten und rückständigen geistigen Sippschaften wie der Kirche, Nazis, Reichsbürgern, oder nationalen Patrioten.
Leider findet man sie auch an den Ecken wo es eigentlich darum gehen soll die Welt ein Stück besser und moderner zu machen und das schlimme ist, da fallen sie leider oft nicht auf, oder können Teile ihrer Idiolgischen Fehlschüsse sogar salonfähig machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau so klingt aber dieser Satz von dir, wie eine pauschale Unterstellung gegenüber allen "weißen  heterosexuellen Männern"..


"Üblich",  mein lieber alter weißer männlicher Mituser  , ist doch nun wirklich eine sehr offene und schwammige Formulierung, die auch geringe Prozentzahlen abdeckt und mitnichten jeden betrifft. Also bitte, nicht so empfindlich. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde nirgends


Danke



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die findet man leider überall, nicht nur in  so überholten und rückständigen geistigen Sippschaften wie der Kirche,  Nazis, Reichsbürgern, oder nationalen Patrioten.


Manche Menschen möchten das auch einfachfreiwillig. Das ist schön und jeder kann das machen. Bestimmte Gruppen nutzten es aber als bewusste unterordnung der Frau, und da hört der Spaß dann auf. Zumindest ist werden dann rabiat.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Üblich",  mein lieber alter weißer männlicher Mituser  , ist doch nun wirklich eine sehr offene und schwammige Formulierung, die auch geringe Prozentzahlen abdeckt und mitnichten jeden betrifft. Also bitte, nicht so empfindlich.



Üblich war es auch mal Anhänger des jüdischen Glaubens zu vergasen (betraf auch nur eine "Minderheit"), körperlich Behinderte / Schwache nach der Geburt zu töten (Sparta, betraf auch nur eine "Minderheit"), oder schwarze Afroamerikaner als Sklaven zu halten (betraf auch nur eine "Minderheit").

Mit dem was üblich ist und nur Minderheiten (wenige Prozent) betrifft wäre ich daher immer sehr vorsichtig, nicht zuletzt weil auch der "männliche heterosexuelle Weiße" in der Summe aller Menschen am Ende nur einen geringen Teil der Prozentzahlen ausmacht.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke



Ach wofür? Ich schreibe ja nur wie es ist, eigentlich müssten unsere ganzen Rückständigen ja darüber in Jubelstürme ausbrechen.
Immerhin kehrt damit am Ende ein Begriff für Kapital / Reichtum und Abstammung wieder in den öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch unserer Universitäten zurück und das nur dafür das der weibliche Teil der Bevölkerung nicht zu sehr unter seinem eingebildeten" sprachlichen Minderwertigkeitskomplex" leiden muss. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Manche Menschen möchten das auch einfachfreiwillig. Das ist schön und jeder kann das machen. Bestimmte Gruppen nutzten es aber als bewusste unterordnung der Frau, und da hört der Spaß dann auf.



Du musst ihnen halt gangbare Alternativen aufzeigen. 
Es hat halt nicht jeder das Glück als erfolgreicher Big Boss Workaholic 24h am Tag seine untergeordneten Angestellten legal unterbuttern und zur Schnecke machen zu können, obwohl das am Ende aufs gleiche hinaus läuft wie beim Partner / der Frau. Manch einer braucht das halt um seine Almachtsfantasien befriedigen zu können.


----------



## compisucher (25. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Oh doch und leider taugt Deine Intelligenz nicht dazu. Zum verstehen. Deswegen funktionieren Diktaturen wie unsere so gut.
> Wegen Mitläufern und Maulhaltern!



Ach mein Freund, 
es ist irgendwie amüsant.
Über Anderer Intelligenz zu urteilen ohne sie zu kennen.
Ich greife lediglich deine Worte auf, du interpretierst und fabulierst und unterstellst...

Mhhh...lass mich überlegen, du beziehst Stütze von einer Diktatur - wie kann dies in das hier dargelegte Weltbild passen - und was ist, wenn das Imperium eines Tages zurückschlägt?
Wer ist denn der Mitläufer und Maulhalter in dieser Causa?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Meine Vorläufige Rente würde um die 1000 € rum betragen. Hast Du überhaupt schon so hohe Ansprüche?


Meine künftige Rente geht prinzipiell niemanden was an,
Aber mit zwei Firmen, diversen Anlagevermögen und Liegenschaften könnte ich das evtl. + mit Glück toppen...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

@interessierterUser:

Übrigens, weils irgendwie passt und ich erst gerade daran denke...

Wie passen eigentlich Chinesen ins Bild der (Rassen)diskriminierungen, die ja immer so ein Leitbild des "heterosexuellen weißen Mannes" ist?
Die Verbindbarkeit zu den gängigen Thesen erschließt sich mir da noch nicht so ganz.
Hat der "heterosexuelle gelbe Mann" das da evt. vom "heteroxuellen weißen Mann" "gelernt / übernommen", so das am Ende also doch alles wieder die "Erb"schuld des "heterosexuellen weißen Mannes" ist (so wie die Erbschuld mit dem Apfel im Paradies ja nach kirchlicher Lehre die Erbschuld der Frau durch Eva ist)? 



> Nirgendwo in Asien leben so viele Afrikaner wie im chinesischen  Guangzhou. Sie zwingen das ethnisch homogene China zu einer  Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Xenophobie.
> 
> Afrikaner in China: Chinas neues Rassismus-Problem | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. Januar 2019)

Herrlich, wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt hat. Verschiedene Diskussionsstränge, in denen mal mehr, mal weniger diskutiert wird. Wobei man sich bei einigen Usern über ihre geistige Gesundheit Sorgen machen müsste. Aber wer bin ich, das zu beurteilen? Ich studiere sowas ja nicht.
Ist in der billigen Lasagne noch Pferdefleisch vorhanden? Ich muss mir noch eine kaufen, als Studierender muss man schließlich Geld sparen.

Ist "herrlich" eigentlich gendergerecht?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ist "herrlich" eigentlich gendergerecht?



Ich glaube so du es herr_innenlich schreibst bist du notfalls "immer" auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube so du es herr_innenlich schreibst bist du notfalls "immer" auf der sicheren Seite.


jehovalich


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> jehovalich



Er / sie / es hat jehovalich gesagt, steinigt ihn / sie / es!


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2019)

Wir menschlichen Männer haben's doch eigentlich zu gut.
Schaut euch mal bei den Kleinlebewesen um. Da ist die Spinne, die Biene, die Wespe, die Ameise usw. immer weiblich, obwohl es ja auch die männlichen Vertreter gibt. Spielt da aber sowieso nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die Männer dort ja eh' alle nach dem Koitus elendig verrecken/verpeist werden.
Bei uns heißt's dann halt: "Geh' in die Küche und mach'n Sandwich".

Tja. Die Natur pfeift auf Gendergerechtigkeit, da heißt es nur es überlebe der/die stärkere!


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das man als weißer heterosexueller Mann  nicht versteht, was Diskriminierung sein soll, ist üblich und zeugt trotzdem nur vom eigenen Unvermögen.
> 
> Was spricht gegen geschlechtsneutrale Worte wie "Studierende" anstatt "Der Student"? Wo ist das verdammte Problem? Aber ich verstehe, dass bestimmte Gruppen, die auch nach dem "klassischen Familienmodell" schreien, anderen Menschen ihre Rechte verwehren wollen. Besitzstandswahrung und so. "Die wollen uns was wegnehmen, was uns gottgegeben zusteht" , und so. Ja nee, ist klar.
> 
> ...



1. Bittet mich z.B. eine Frau die sich als Mann fühlt darum habe ich kein Problem ein "er" od. ein "Herr" sprich die männliche Anredeform zu verwenden. Mir ist das relativ egal. Ich habe kein Problem mit Lesben, Schwulen oder Transgendern. 

Mal ein Beispiel wo mein "Problem" liegt: 
YouTube
Ganz ehrlich ich hätte hier auch erstmal ein "Sir" verwendet. Wäre dann ein freundliches "Ich fühl mich als Frau, deswegen würde ich ein  Ma'am bevorzugen" dann hätte ich persönlich als Verkäufer  ein sie und ein "Ma'am" verwendet. Wäre mir vollkommen wurscht gewesen. Mein Problem ist die aggressive Schreierei die dann sofort einsetzt auch bei anderen Themen. 

Ganz ehrlich solltest du von deinem hohen Ross mal ganz schnell absteigen. Siehe das dümmliche "weiße hetero Mann" Argument.
Das kann böse nach hinten losgehen: YouTube

Wo ist das gottverdammte Problem mit einem Er od. Sie? Ich habe diese schwachsinnigen Diskussionen einfach satt.
Das "Vaterland" war auf einmal ein Problem. Ein historischer Ausdruck genauso wie "Mutter Natur od. Mutter Erde". Reg ich mich jetzt als böser weißer hetero Mann und Frauenhasser als den du mich gerne hinstellen würdest darüber auf? 
Nö is mir zu blöd. Sollen wir jetzt drüber diskutieren das ja das Vaterland ne Nummer kleiner ist als die Mutter Erde? Voll ungerecht und so...is noch blöder...
Zumal das wirklich richtig Geld kosten würde alles geschlechterneutral zu formulieren und umzugestalten. Es geht um Respekt und nicht um Rhetorik...

Ich muss mich hier nicht rechtfertigen aber nur soviel, ich habe nicht mal ne Familie. Ich bin nicht mal verheiratet. Ich spreche nur deshalb von meiner Frau weil wir über 20 Jahre zusammen sind und es nun mal meine Frau ist. Da greift nicht mal die katholisch Schublade weil ich ausgetreten bin. 
Ich finde ein "meine Lebensgefährtin" einfach affig. Soviel zu klassischem Familienmodell und mir würde ja was weggenommen werden.

Wo ich jemandem etwas wegnehme oder diskriminiere wenn ich KEINE geschlechterneutrale Formulierung verwende würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren. 
Du im Gegensatz diskriminierst hier sehr deutlich. 

Und Danke auch für deine Offenheit.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2019)

Eine gute Gesellschaft zeigt sich eben daran, das auch die schwächeren eine Chance haben.


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit offiziell Herrn Trudeau als dumm bezeichnet zu haben.
Das mit dem "Peoplekind" wirkt halt mit dem Hintergrund das "Mankind" eigentlich von "Humankind kommt" etwas, sagen wir...hmm wie drückt man das jetzt am besten politisch korrekt aus...hilflos?
Und was macht jetzt Manfred in Kanada? Die Frage finde ich mit dem Hintergrund durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht mal nicht nur irgendwelche YT-Schnipselchen sich ansehen, sondern den gesamten Kontext betrachten in dem das gefallen ist:Justin Trudeau und „Peoplekind: Liebe Menschenheit, es war doch alles nur ein Witz - WELT


> Aus dem Kontext herausgerissen wirkt sein Scherz tatsächlich etwas  besserwisserisch. Zuvor hatte die Frau jedoch schwülstige Phrasen  gedroschen, wie etwa: „Mutterliebe ist die Liebe, die die Zukunft der  Menschheit retten wird“. Vorgestellt hatte sie sich zudem als  „Feministin“ und Trudeau dafür gedankt, dass er sein Kabinett zur Hälfte  mit MinisterInnen besetzt habe.
> 
> Die  offenbar sehr gläubige Frau bat den Premier dann noch, sich mehr für  religiöse Charity-Organisationen einzusetzen, und genderte obendrein  Gott als „Gott, die Mutter“.
> Trudeau erklärte im Nachhinein, in _dieser _Situation sei sein Witz passend gewesen – außerhalb des Kontextes aber dann wohl weniger.



Aber so kennt man die tapferen Ritter der YT-Runde. 



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ist in der billigen Lasagne noch Pferdefleisch vorhanden? Ich muss mir  noch eine kaufen, als Studierender muss man schließlich Geld  sparen.


Gehen auch falsche Hasen und Hunde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine gute Gesellschaft zeigt sich eben daran, das auch die schwächeren eine Chance haben.



Und ich dachte an der Länge des Genitals, respektive größe der Brüste, ähhh  Autos und Handtasche meine ich, der Abstammung und größe des Bankkontos.
Wie im Tierreich ist der schwächere Teil doch nur dazu da um obriges zu mehren / vergrößern. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nicht nur irgendwelche YT-Schnipselchen sich ansehen, sondern den gesamten Kontext betrachten in dem das gefallen ist:Justin Trudeau und „Peoplekind: Liebe Menschenheit, es war doch alles nur ein Witz - WELT
> 
> 
> Aber so kennt man die tapferen Ritter der YT-Runde.



Das doch das "schöne" an Youtube, jede Bubble wird bedient, man muss nur an der richtigen Stelle schneiden dann wird aus der Erde ein Donut, Echsenmenschen zu Präsidenten und Stalin der gute Papa fürs Volk.


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine gute Gesellschaft zeigt sich eben daran, das auch die schwächeren eine Chance haben.


Ändert daran eine geschlechterneutrale Sprache jetzt wirklich etwas?  
Oder eher um Respekt egal ob jetzt jemand eine andere Meinung, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht oder oder oder hat. 

Vor ungefähr 20 Jahren hatte ich echt ein Problem mit der korrekten Ansprache an dunkelhäutige Mitbürger. So richtig wusste keiner was "korrekt" ist. 
Also habe ich damals einen Kumpel, seines Zeichens Afro-Bayer mit perfektem Dialekt, gefragt was denn nu korrekt ist. 
Der hat mich ausgelacht mit einem "Das ist euer Problem, es geht nur um das WIE und mit welchem Hintergrund". 
Gerade die haben sich dann immer mal wieder den Spass erlaubt wenn man unterwegs war und in alter Manier ein Cola Weissbier bestellt.

Ein anderer Kumpel hat eine Hand verloren. Wenn ein Bier bestellt wird hebt er den Arm mit der Prothese und bestellt ne halbe aufs Sägewerk.
Die vermeintlich schwächeren wollen einfach auch nur respektvoll behandelt werden. Chance ja, Mitleid nein. Zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung heraus.

Genau deswegen nervt mich auch dieses ständige Nazi Gebrülle oder die vermeintlich politische Korrektheit.
Was passiert denn im Moment? Reine Aktion/Reaktion. Der Linke gegen den AFDler, oder wie hier der Jude gegen den Araber
Geldstrafe in der Kippa-Affaere: Jude wegen  Volksverhetzung verurteilt  -
	Hannover -
	Bild.de

@interessierterUser
Was will ich mit manchen Links sagen...genau das mit der Aktion/Reaktion z.B.
YouTube
Einfach mal ohne getriggert zu sein hinhören und nur kurz überlegen ob das auch nur ein Spinner ist wie ich oder ob der nicht doch ein bischen recht hat mit dem was er da sagt.


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nicht nur irgendwelche YT-Schnipselchen sich ansehen, sondern den gesamten Kontext betrachten in dem das gefallen ist:Justin Trudeau und „Peoplekind: Liebe Menschenheit, es war doch alles nur ein Witz - WELT
> 
> 
> Aber so kennt man die tapferen Ritter der YT-Runde.
> ...



An deiner Stelle wäre ich mit dem hohen Ross auch mal ganz vorsichtig. Aber war auch nur Spass das man "Andersdenkenden" am liebsten einen Chip einsetzen würde damit die "unter sich bleiben".
Oder auch sehr erwachsene Kommentare wie "Der Geisi schnüffelt anscheinend auch gerne an Schuhen". Soll ich mir die Mühe machen und mal alle deine respektlosen Kommentare zusammensammeln. Nicht nur gegen meine Person?

Mal direkt aus deinem Link:


> „Das war doch nur ein Witz!“ Kanadas Premierminister Justin Trudeau erntete scharfe Kritik nach seinem Gender-Kommentar. Nun erklärte Trudeau, es sei bloß ein humoristisches Missverständnis gewesen.


Du weist anscheinend nicht mal was Kontext bedeutet. Er hats im nachhinein korrigiert und bestimmt nicht weils unglaublich peinlich war...der Trudeau ist einfach nur ein Spassvogel und die Erde ein Donut.



> Das doch das "schöne" an Youtube, jede Bubble wird bedient, man muss nur an der richtigen Stelle schneiden dann wird aus der Erde ein Donut, Echsenmenschen zu Präsidenten und Stalin der gute Papa fürs Volk


Ich ergänze mal... Der Politiker der nach scharfer Kritik nur einen Witz gemacht haben will...oder Politiker sind grundsätzlich ehrlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> 1. Bittet mich z.B. eine Frau die sich als Mann fühlt darum habe ich kein Problem ein "er" od. ein "Herr" sprich die männliche Anredeform zu verwenden. Mir ist das relativ egal. Ich habe kein Problem mit Lesben, Schwulen oder Transgendern.


Alleine zu betonen, mit etwas ganz normalem kein Problem zu haben, drückt indirekt das Unbehagen aus. Sonst müsste man es nicht klar stellen. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel wo mein "Problem" liegt:


Soll ich Dir jetzt tausende Berichte zitieren, in denen Männer ohne Grund andere zusammenschlagen, weil sie gerade Lust drauf haben?
Das ist mein Problem, naja, eines der Probleme mit meinen Mitmenschen



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich solltest du von deinem hohen Ross mal ganz schnell absteigen.


Das Ross wissenschaftliches Vorgehen gegenüber Gerüchten ist in der Tat ziemlich hoch



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese schwachsinnigen Diskussionen einfach satt.


Das denke ich auch immer, wenn mir besorgte Bürger ihre Probleme nennen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Soviel zu klassischem Familienmodell


Du kannst doch leben wie Du willst, niemand hat etwas gegen dagegen. Sobald anderen Menschen aber vorgeschrieben werden, was sie machen sollen, hört der Spaß auf. Lebe Du, wie Du willst und respektiere, dass andere leben, wie sie wollen. Ist das so schwer?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Du im Gegensatz diskriminierst hier sehr deutlich.


Weil ich eine Tätergruppe, die zufällig aus weißen Männern besteht, als solche bezeichne? Wer unterdrückt seit 500 Jahren die Welt? Schwarze Kinder, rote Frauen, oder weiße Männer? Es sind wenige, aber sie haben Millionenfaches Elend über die Welt gebracht. Darf man doch mal zusammenfassend sagen, oder was waren Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Tito, Napolen, Cortes, und wie die Massenmörder alle hießen

Worüber willst Du eigentlich diskutieren?


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wo ich jemandem etwas wegnehme oder diskriminiere wenn ich KEINE  geschlechterneutrale Formulierung verwende würde mich jetzt brennend  interessieren.


Warum muss eigentlich immer das Geschlecht der Person angesprochen werden? Ist  das Geschlecht einer Person sowas weltbewegendes und sagt es auch nur Ansatzweise irgendetwas über die Qualifikation einer Person aus, dass es immer und überall in Anreden und Titeln betont  werden muss?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich immer das Geschlecht der Person angesprochen werden? Ist  das Geschlecht einer Person sowas weltbewegendes, dass es immer und überall in Anreden und Titeln betont  werden muss?


Wäre es nicht auch ganz normal, Männer nach ihrer Penislänge zu benennen, sagen wir Männer bis 10cm als Männlein, von 10-20cm als Männchen und ab 20cm als Mann? Ob sich dann irgendeiner der Männlein und Männchen diskriminiert vorkommen würde? Nur so als fiktives Beispiel, warum die Einteilung nach Geschlechtsorganen so unnötig ist. Als ob das im beruflichen Leben irgendwann eine Rolle spielt, ob man Mann oder Frau oder was auch immer ist. Was meine Mitarbeitenden für ein Geschlecht haben, ist deren Privatsache.

Wir hatten das schon. Warum z.B. gelten für Frauen andere Bedingungen alks für Männer? Denn es gibt genauso kleine schwache Männer wie große starke Frauen. Man könnte z.B. Menschen juristisch nach Größe einteilen. Kleine Menschen bis 160 mit besonderen Schutz z.B. wenn es um das Tragen von Sache geht, Menschen von 160 bis 175 mit leicht reduzierter Norm, Menschen von 175 bis 190 mit heute üblichen Grenzwertfestlegungen und große Starke Menschen über 190 mit ein paar erweiterten Grenzwerten. Wäre genauso ein willkürlicher Ansatz, wie das Geschlecht zu wählen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2019)

Was mir noch nicht richtig einleuchtet ist das weglassen der geschlechtsspezifischen Anrede und wie das im Altag funktionieren soll, wenn man sich siezt. Ich duze zwar die überwiegende Mehrzahl meiner Kollegen, Mitarbeiter und Vorgesetzten, aber es gibt durchaus einige wo man beim Sie ist, von Geschätskunden ganz abgesehen, die alle mit Sie und Herr und Frau angesprochen werden, wie umgekehrt natürlich auch.
Eine höfliche Anrede mit Nachnamen ohne Herr und Frau kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und tut mir leid, ich will mich da auch nicht mehr umstellen müssen. Wenn Jemand meinen Nachnamen ohne Herr gebraucht, wird er bei mir gleich 2-3 Schubladen nach unten eingeordnet.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil ich eine Tätergruppe, die zufällig aus weißen Männern besteht, als solche bezeichne? Wer unterdrückt seit 500 Jahren die Welt? Schwarze Kinder, rote Frauen, oder weiße Männer? Es sind wenige, aber sie haben Millionenfaches Elend über die Welt gebracht. Darf man doch mal zusammenfassend sagen, oder was waren Stalin, Hitler, *Mao*, Tito, Napolen, Cortes, und wie die Massenmörder alle hießen



Also ich dachte ja immer Mao wäre Chinese gewesen und würde damit nicht in die *weiße *heterosexuelle Männerecke fallen. 

Und nein es sind nicht alles weiße heterosexuelle Männer gwesen die die letzten 500 Jahre Elend und Leid über die Welt gebracht haben, die gelben heterosexuellen Männer waren da mit Hunnen (haben ordentlich "Exempel in Europa bei ihren Plünderungen statuiert), Mongolen (siehe Hunnen), Timuriden (siehe Hunnen, Mongolen), Japan (diverse Einfälle nach Korea, zweiter Weltkrieg), Nordkorea (Koreakrieg), China (jahrhunderte lange Unterdrückung seiner Nachbarn, Mao), Seleukiden, Türken / Osmanen (ja deren Stämme stammen ursprünglich ehr aus den assiatischen Steppen) haben da ebenfalls gut gewütet und Millionenfaches Leid über die Welt gebracht.

Nur weil der "heterosexuelle weiße Mann" die eigentlich ehr letzten 300 Jahre zunehmend zu einer dominierenden Kraft auf der Weltbühne wurde und damit auch die Konflikte zunehmend geprägt hat ist das mitnichten der unumstößliche Beleg dafür das es seiner hererosexuellen weißen männlichen Natur entspräche das dies der Fall wäre.

Solche Tendenzen und Prägungen zu Rassismus und Diskriminierung findet man überall auf der Welt, in allen Kulturkreisen, und das sogar schon vor 2500 Jahren (Sparta und dem alten Ägypten und Perserreich als Beispiel) und vermutlich noch früher.
Problematisch wird es wenn solche Tendenzen dann noch mit expansionistischen autokratischen und religösen Strukturen gepart werden und eine technologische und wirtschaftliche Vormachtsstellung herrausbildet, weil dann kommt sowas wie der Kolonialismus bei herraus, welcher Europa geprägt hat.

Weiter oben hatte ich es ja schon mal verlinkt gehabt, auch China hat ein großes Problem mit Rassismus und Diskriminierung:

Afrikaner in China: Chinas neues Rassismus-Problem | ZEIT ONLINE

Grundsätzlich hätte die Geschichte auch anders verlaufen können und wir würden heute darüber reden das der heterosexuelle chinesische Mann und seine Kultur die Welt in Kolonien unterjocht hat und andere als sich selbst rassistisch behandelt.
Aber die Geschichte verlief halt anders, China hatte lange mit politischer Instabilität zu kämpfen, schottete sich ab und konnte seinen technologischen Vorsprung den es bis etwa zum 15 Jahrhundert besaß nicht in eine expansionistische Außenpolitik ummünzen, usw.



Poulton schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich immer das Geschlecht der Person angesprochen werden? Ist  das Geschlecht einer Person sowas weltbewegendes und sagt es auch nur Ansatzweise irgendetwas über die Qualifikation einer Person aus, dass es immer und überall in Anreden und Titeln betont  werden muss?



Vermutlich weil manche halt doch nicht so diskriminierungsfrei (ob bewust, oder unterbewust) sind wie sie gerne glauben und doch gerne festgemacht sehen möchten das Männer am besten schon im Vorfeld pauschal stigmatisiert werden.
Denn genau wie bei bei bestimmten Personengruppen die Herkunft eine Rolle spielt scheint das Geschlecht bei der einen oder anderen Straftat dann doch eine wichtige Rolle bei anderen Personengruppen zu spielen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn es gibt genauso kleine schwache Männer wie große  starke Frauen.



Und die kleinen und schwächeren Männer wurden / werden je nach Zeit, Beruf, Ort, ect. ggf. genauso diskriminiert, nur fällt das dann nicht so auf weil die sich evt. nicht so beschweren (können / Gesellschaftliche Konventionen und so), oder es eben Männer sind die da Männer diskriminieren.
Diskriminierung gibt es nicht nur von Mann zu Frau, sondern auch von Mann zu Mann und ja sogar unter Frauen wird fleißig gegenseitig diskriminiert, Entschuldigung, da nennt man das ja harmloser "gelästert".


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich immer das Geschlecht der Person angesprochen werden? Ist  das Geschlecht einer Person sowas weltbewegendes und sagt es auch nur Ansatzweise irgendetwas über die Qualifikation einer Person aus, dass es immer und überall in Anreden und Titeln betont  werden muss?



Lies bitte nochmal:
Geschlechtergerechte Sprache: Hannover schafft den Lehrer ab - WELT

Die Titel sollen nicht abgeschafft werden. Das geht auch gar nicht. Wie willst du denn einen Arzt, Ärztin oder Professor*in oder einen Lehrer*in, in Zukunft ansprechen. Lehrende ändert da nicht wirklich etwas. 
Dafür gibts dann das "Gender-Sternchen". Muss man nur auf den betreffenden Link in dem Artikel klicken
Geschlechtergerechte Sprache: Hannover schafft den Lehrer ab - WELT
*klick*
„Gerechte Sprache“: Warum die Gendersternchen-Debatte so deprimierend ist - WELT
Oder was willst du mir jetzt mit 


> " und sagt es auch nur Ansatzweise irgendetwas über die Qualifikation einer Person aus, dass es immer und überall in Anreden und Titeln betont werden muss?"


sagen? Passt im Prinzip nicht dazu. 

Ich hab mir das mit den Geschlechtern auch nicht ausgedacht. Die gibts nunmal und wie gesagt ich habe kein Problem auch jemand der nicht biologisch ein Mann od. Frau ist je nach Wunsch anzusprechen.
Wenn du willst spreche ich dich gerne in Zukunft mit "Es" an wenn es dir so wichtig ist geschlechtsneutral zu sein.

Um was gehts dir jetzt eigentlich und denjenigen die deinen Beitrag geliked haben wirklich? 
Ach so...isch 'abe gar keine Titel....


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir hatten das schon. Warum z.B. gelten für Frauen andere Bedingungen alks für Männer?


Hettinger-Tabelle von 1981. Man müsste sich dazu mal die Grundlagen und Daten anschauen, auf denen das getroffen wurde. Wobei da auch öfters dabei steht, dass auf die körperliche Verfasstheit keine Rücksicht genommen wird.

€: Moment. Es gab vom Bayrischen Landesamt für Arbeitsschutz, Arbeitsmedizin und Sicherheitstechnik auch eine Tabelle mit leicht höheren Werten: http://pc03-lsw.ee.hm.edu/~thies/Ar...setzeVerordnungen/heben_tragen_screen_neu.pdf
Da findet sich aber im Literaturverzeichnis wieder Hettinger, genauer damit: https://d-nb.info/910545685/04


Spoiler






> [...]3   Erkrankungen  im Zusammenhang mit dem Hebenund Tragen von Lasten
> [...]
> 3.2       Hernienbildung  und gynäkologischeVeränderungen                     30
> [...]
> ...





€2: Manuelle Lastenhandhabung: So lassen sich Belastungen ve ... / 3.4 Besonderheiten bei weiblichen Beschaeftigten | Arbeitsschutz Office | Arbeitsschutz | Haufe
https://www.dguv.de/projektdatenbank/ffff0119/pr9119.pdf (Seite 23 bis 26, Gynäkologische Gefährdungen)
https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_edition_hbs_144.pdf


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil ich eine Tätergruppe, die zufällig aus weißen Männern besteht, als solche bezeichne? Wer unterdrückt seit 500 Jahren die Welt? Schwarze Kinder, rote Frauen, oder weiße Männer? Es sind wenige, aber sie haben Millionenfaches Elend über die Welt gebracht. Darf man doch mal zusammenfassend sagen, oder was waren Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Tito, Napolen, Cortes, und wie die Massenmörder alle hießen


Diese Tätergruppe gibt es in ALLEN Farben/Volksgruppen.
In Japan, in Afrika im nahen Osten und wie du selbst festgestellt hast in China. Ganz ehrlich find ich deine Einstellung schon sehr grenzwertig. 
Alle weißen Männer sind böse? Wieviele sind das in deinem Freundes, Bekanntenkreis? Bist du selbst weiß? Gar ne "böse weiße Frau" die das durchaus auch in der Vergangenheit mit unterstützt hat?
Ist gar Papi einer der bösen weißen Männer? 

Das Araber Juden zurufen "Ab ins Gas" und dann zurückgebrüllt wird "Tod allen Arabern" daran bin ich als böser weißer Mann schuld?
Ich glaube du schlägst mal nach was Rassismus wirklich heisst. Ich helf dir...


> Rassismus ist eine Gesinnung oder Ideologie, nach der Menschen aufgrund weniger äußerlicher Merkmale – die eine gemeinsame Abstammung vermuten lassen – als sogenannte „Rasse“ kategorisiert und beurteilt werden.


In der Definition steht nicht "Ausgenommen böse weiße Männer".


----------



## geisi2 (25. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als ob das im beruflichen Leben irgendwann eine Rolle spielt, ob man Mann oder Frau oder was auch immer ist. Was meine Mitarbeitenden für ein Geschlecht haben, ist deren Privatsache.



Ich verrate dir jetzt mal ein kleines Geheimnis zum Thema Lohn. Ich kenn das so das ich das als Angestellter immer direkt mit dem Chef/Personaler ausgehandelt habe. Da gab es dann Männer und auch Frauen die, wenn sie geschickter verhandelt haben, trotz gleicher Tätigkeit mehr verdient haben. Ich habe zuletzt in einer Agentur gearbeitet und hatte eine Chefin bzw. eine Auftraggeberin. Meistens geht es nach Leistung bzw. auch nach Verhandlungsgeschick und nicht nach Geschlecht.
Rein aus meiner Erfahrung heraus. Und wo gelten für Frauen andere Bedingungen als für Männer?

Ganz ehrlich wäre es mir vollkommen egal ob eine Frau oder ein Mann mit mir an der Säge steht.
Da geht es rein nur um Leistung und ich wäre der größte Depp würde ich aus irgendwelchen "Geschlechtergründen" Männer statt Frauen bevorzugen. Du bist sofort eingestellt wenn du die gleiche Leistung bringst wie meine jetzt männlichen Helfer zum gleichen Stundenlohn. Leider hat sich bis jetzt noch keine Frau gefunden die diese Arbeit machen will. Komm einfach einen Tag zum Probearbeiten vorbei und dann reden wir nochmal drüber.
Auch da muss man halt ab und zu differenzieren. Den Job den ich vorher gemacht habe...da spielen körperliche Voraussetzungen/Geschlecht wirklich keine Rolle. 
Aber ich lasse es gerne drauf ankommen. Vorbeikommen, nur einen Tag mitarbeiten und dann reden wir nochmal drüber...
YouTube
Die Platte die du da siehst wird mit der Hand auf den Spannwagen gelegt und die Kanthölzer auch von Hand entsprechend wieder weggeräumt.
So leid es mir tut dazu ist nicht jeder geeignet ganz geschlechtsneutral. Aber wie gesagt anstatt klug daherzureden...die Einladung steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich dachte ja immer Mao wäre Chinese gewesen und würde damit nicht in die *weiße *heterosexuelle Männerecke fallen.


Jetzt mach mir doch meine "Argumentation" nicht kaputt. Und Asiaten sind verdammt weiß, das bemerkt man gerade an der aktuellen Politik und der Überheblichkeit. Das passt schon. Das neue Weiss ist gelblicher. 

Wir hatten Glück, dass die Chinesen keine Heere zu den Barbaren gesendet haben, sie hätten das Römische Reich mit Leichtigkeit erobert. Zum Glück kapselten sie sich ab und überließen die gröbsten Schandtaten den Weißen. Erst seit letztem Jahrhundert mischen sie ebenso ordentlich mit. Es sagt auch niemand, dass Frauen oder andere Kulturen prinzipiell besser sind, schauen wir z.B. auf unmenschliche Grausamkeiten in Mittelamerika. Nichtsdestotrotz waren es die Weißen, die überall ihre Macht nutzen. Und es waren weiße Männer. Punkt. Das sagt nicht über alle Männer aus, nichts über heute lebende ziemlich zivilisierte und nichts über Frauen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die kleinen und schwächeren Männer wurden  / werden je nach Zeit, Beruf, Ort, ect. ggf. genauso diskriminiert, nur  fällt das dann nicht so auf weil die sich evt. nicht so beschweren  (können / Gesellschaftliche Konventionen und so), oder es eben Männer  sind die da Männer diskriminieren.


Ich rede immer schon davon, dass sich Männer emanzipieren müssen und diese Taten angesprochen werden müssen, Das ist nicht einfach und das tut weh. Genauso wie sich Frauen nach dem Krieg über Massenvergewaltigungen schämten und schwiegen, weil ihnen diese verdorbene Gesellschaft sofort eine Mitschuld angedichtet hätte, sowie man schwachen und oder friedlichen Männern sofort nachsagt, dass sie doch nur hätten kämpfen müssen. So ein Humbug. So werden Opfer zu Tätern verklärt.

Männer werden heute durch andere Männer viel mehr normiert, wie es heißt, wenn man von unausgesprochenen gesellschaftlichen Tabus redet. Frauen können machen was sie wollen, je doller, umso emanzipierter und taffer, Männer werden sofort als was auch immer bezeichnet. Gut, es gibt auch abfällige Bemerkungen wie "Heimchen" etc, aber das lässt nach



Poulton schrieb:


> Hettinger-Tabelle von 1981.


DANKE, die kannte ich inhaltlich, aber weder Namen noch hatte ich einen link. Und genau das ist pauschalierend und damit diskriminierend, da kann man merklich feiner differenzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geisi2 schrieb:


> Alle weißen Männer sind böse?


Das habe ich weder geschreiben, noch angedeutet, noch denke ich es. So macht das Diskutieren keinen Spaß.

Sehe ich andererseits die Quote der missbrauchten Mädchen unter meinen Nachhilfeschülerinnen der letzten vierzig Jahre , in der Regel durch Familienmitglieder, dann kommen relativ viele dieser Prachtexemplare in die Ecke der Verdammnis.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Das Araber Juden zurufen "Ab ins Gas" und dann  zurückgebrüllt wird "Tod allen Arabern" daran bin ich als böser weißer  Mann schuld?.


 Nein, nicht Du bist schuld. Was soll diese dämliche Argumentation? Es geht erst einmal darum festzustellen, von wem die größten Schandtaten ausgingen. Und ja, Du sagst es in Deinem Beispiel, Aggressivität mit Körperverletzung geht in der Regel von Männern aus. Ich z.B. fahre an Wochenende nicht mehr mit der Bundesbahn, weil Fussballdeppen die Fahrt unerträglich machen. Männer... oder ist Weibsvolk unter den Hooligans? 

Wann endlich stehen Männer geschlossen auf und zeigen dieser kleinen Gruppe von Spaltern die rote Karte? Warum schafft ihr es nicht, Euren Geschlechtsgenossen, mit denen ihr so eng befreundet seit, klar zu machen, dass Gewalt nicht witzig ist, Vergewaltung nicht cool und friedliches miteinander im Gegensatz dazu sehr schön wäre. Gefühlt 80% der Männer schaffen das doch. Ist es so schwer, dieser kleinen Gruppe eindeutig klar zu machen, dass sie mit dem Blödsinn aushören sollen? Sucht Euch doch Ersatzbefriedigung, geht in den Keller, und schmeißt Steine an die Wände, macht Kampfsport, Motorsport oder sonst was, um die Aggressivität auszuleben, aber sorgt dafür, dass sie nicht gegen andere Menschen eingesetzt wird.
...


----------



## Tilfred (26. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum schafft ihr es nicht, Euren Geschlechtsgenossen, mit denen ihr so eng befreundet seit, klar zu machen, dass Gewalt nicht witzig ist, Vergewaltung nicht cool und friedliches miteinander im Gegensatz dazu sehr schön wäre.



Klar jeder Mann hat ja mindestens 3 bis 4 Kameraden die gerne mal vergewaltigen. Natürlich muß mann darüber reden daß das so nicht geht!

Nicht so klar ist mir in wie weit Du unter "Fußballdeppen" leidest. Wirst Du da immer krankenhausreif geschlagen oder sogar schlimmeres?


----------



## geisi2 (26. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir doch meine "Argumentation" nicht kaputt. Und Asiaten sind verdammt weiß, das bemerkt man gerade an der aktuellen Politik und der Überheblichkeit. Das passt schon. Das neue Weiss ist gelblicher.
> 
> Wir hatten Glück, dass die Chinesen keine Heere zu den Barbaren gesendet haben, sie hätten das Römische Reich mit Leichtigkeit erobert. Zum Glück kapselten sie sich ab und überließen die gröbsten Schandtaten den Weißen. Erst seit letztem Jahrhundert mischen sie ebenso ordentlich mit. Es sagt auch niemand, dass Frauen oder andere Kulturen prinzipiell besser sind, schauen wir z.B. auf unmenschliche Grausamkeiten in Mittelamerika. Nichtsdestotrotz waren es die Weißen, die überall ihre Macht nutzen. Und es waren weiße Männer. Punkt. Das sagt nicht über alle Männer aus, nichts über heute lebende ziemlich zivilisierte und nichts über Frauen.
> 
> Ich rede immer schon davon, dass sich Männer emanzipieren müssen und diese Taten angesprochen werden müssen, Das ist nicht einfach und das tut weh. Genauso wie sich Frauen nach dem Krieg über Massenvergewaltigungen schämten und schwiegen, weil ihnen diese verdorbene Gesellschaft sofort eine Mitschuld angedichtet hätte, sowie man schwachen und oder friedlichen Männern sofort nachsagt, dass sie doch nur hätten kämpfen müssen. So ein Humbug. So werden Opfer zu Tätern verklärt.


So wie ich den Absatz jetzt verstehe hast du generell ein Problem mit der sog. Elite die es immer und überall in fast jeglicher Kultur gibt und gegeben hat. 
Wenn man den "weißen Mann" so definiert...jup stimmt. Da halte ich aber die Wortwahl für mehr als fragwürdig weil es strenggenommen rassistisch bleibt.
Generell immer wenn verallgemeinernd von "dem Weißen", "dem Juden", "dem Muslim", "dem Araber", "dem Schwarzen" "dem Chinesen" gesprochen wird.
Das ist genau mein Kritikpunkt auch bei anderen Themen. "Den bösen AFDler" im Allgemeinen gibt es für mich nicht was nicht heisst das es keine bösen AFDler gibt.
Für mich gibts auch nicht den bösen Muslimen od. Araber allgemein. Wobei wir nicht diskutieren müssen das es die sehr wohl gibt. 
Es sind aber meistens sehr kleine Anteile in den angesprochenen Gruppen und genauso müsste man damit umgehen.
Als ich in einer anderen Diskussion unsere Rolle im Irakkrieg kritisiert habe war das im Prinzip dein "böser weißer Mann". Da warst du aber auf einmal ganz leise...
Lags daran das 2003 der böse weiße Mann obwohl noch nicht an der Macht eine Frau war die liebend gerne an der Seite von Bush jr. mit in den Krieg gezogen wäre?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das habe ich weder geschreiben, noch angedeutet, noch denke ich es. So macht das Diskutieren keinen Spaß.
> 
> Sehe ich andererseits die Quote der missbrauchten Mädchen unter meinen Nachhilfeschülerinnen der letzten vierzig Jahre , in der Regel durch Familienmitglieder, dann kommen relativ viele dieser Prachtexemplare in die Ecke der Verdammnis.


Doch hast du...wurde sogar sofort als Argument verwendet um mich in die gewünschte Schublade zu schieben. 

"in der Regel durch Familienmitglieder, dann kommen relativ viele dieser Prachtexemplare in die Ecke der Verdammnis."
Nein, es ist nicht die Regel das grundsätzlich Mädchen in der Familie missbraucht werden. Genausowenig wie es die Regel ist das Jungs innerhalb der Familie missbraucht werden.
Ansonsten ist ein "Sehe ich andererseits die Quote der missbrauchten Mädchen unter meinen Nachhilfeschülerinnen" sehr unglücklich formuliert.
Ich spreche in dem Zusammenhang von missbrauchten Kindern...oder ist es weniger schlimm wenn ein Junge missbraucht wird?

Du unterstellst hier wieder das es anscheinend an der Tagesordnung ist das Kinder in Familien missbraucht werden wobei du hier die Jungen komplett aussen vor lässt.
Wo wir uns einig sind ist das im Prinzip schon EIN Fall zuviel ist. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wann endlich stehen Männer geschlossen auf und zeigen dieser kleinen Gruppe von Spaltern die rote Karte? Warum schafft ihr es nicht, Euren Geschlechtsgenossen, mit denen ihr so eng befreundet seit, klar zu machen, dass Gewalt nicht witzig ist, Vergewaltung nicht cool und friedliches miteinander im Gegensatz dazu sehr schön wäre. Gefühlt 80% der Männer schaffen das doch. Ist es so schwer, dieser kleinen Gruppe eindeutig klar zu machen, dass sie mit dem Blödsinn aushören sollen? Sucht Euch doch Ersatzbefriedigung, geht in den Keller, und schmeißt Steine an die Wände, macht Kampfsport, Motorsport oder sonst was, um die Aggressivität auszuleben, aber sorgt dafür, dass sie nicht gegen andere Menschen eingesetzt wird.
> ...


Leider habe ich keinen einzigen deiner sog. Spalter im Freundeskreis. Liegt vielleicht auch dran das die Quote der "friedlichen" Männer sogar bei 95% od. höher liegt. Jetzt auch nur gefühlt.
Ganz ehrlich macht mich das gerade etwas "grantig" was du versucht für ein Männerbild zu kreieren da es sich absolut nicht mit meiner Realität deckt. Als wenn wirklich von 100 Männern 20 nix anderes als Gewalt und Vergewaltigung im Schädel hätten...das sind nämlich genau deine gefühlten 80%. Und du wirst lachen die meisten Männer zeigen deinen sog. Spaltern die rote Karte. Die meisten Gewalttäter/Verbrecher/Vergewaltiger laufen aber leider nicht durch die Gegend und posaunen das raus. Was meinst du würde mit einem Mann passieren der öffentlich in der Fußgängerzone in München massiv eine Frau belästigen würde? Ganz sicher würde keiner applaudieren.
Auf einem bayrischen Volksfest müsste man eher Angst haben das derjenige nicht gelyncht wird.

Ganz ehrlich geht es mir auf meinen männlichen Sack den ich biologisch nunmal habe das ständig mehr oder weniger allgemein von "toxischer Männlichkeit" ansich gesprochen wird. Grad in den USA groß in Mode.

Genauso könnte ich jetzt gemein fragen wieso ihr Frauen nicht gegen die Spalter*innen geschlossen auftretet die es durchaus auch gibt. Die toxischen Frauen sozusagen. Diejenigen die Männern ihre Kinder entziehen aus reiner Rachsucht, die Männer wirklich grundlos beschuldigen, die Gewaltverbrecherinnen, die Frauen die Kinder missbrauchen usw usw...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Männer... *oder ist Weibsvolk unter den Hooligans?*



Gibt es auch:

So brutal kämpfen Russlands weibliche Hooligans - Fussball | heute.at

Fussball-WM: Weibliche Hooligans im Maennerfussball | Thueringer Allgemeine

Übrigens am Rande interessant... 



> Nun gelten Frauen ja als schwächer . . .
> 
> .  . . was sie aufgrund ihrer Statur und ihrer Kräfte auch sind. Aber das  kommt auch auf die Sportart an. *Beim Frauenhandball etwa werden vor  Spielbeginn die Fingernägel kontrolliert, weil Frauen ihre Nägel gerne  gegen die Gegnerinnen einsetzen.* Frauen haben also auch ganz andere  Waffen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2019)

Hmm...
Was wohl Beate Zschäpe dazu sagen würde.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens am Rande interessant...


A 2 bei Hannover: Elfenbeauftragte will Unfallserie stoppen


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZxzJGgox_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich z.B. fahre an Wochenende nicht mehr mit der Bundesbahn, weil Fussballdeppen die Fahrt unerträglich machen. Männer... oder ist Weibsvolk unter den Hooligans?


Erinnert mich an damals, als ich meine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht habe. Immer wenn Fussball war, bin ich raus und hab das Schaufenster geputzt, weil ich nicht Gefahr lief, von irgendwelchen (alkoholisierten) Biodeutschen sexuell belästigt und begrapscht zu werden. Wobei der eigentliche Treppenwitz bei den Leuten der ist, dass darunter nicht gerade wenige sind, die die Woche über den biederen und teils stockkonservativen Angestellten geben und am WE oder beim Fussball über alle Stränge schlagen. 

Abgesehen davon: Bundesbahn? Du verwendest nicht zufällig noch 4-stellige Postleitzahlen?  ^^


----------



## geisi2 (26. Januar 2019)

Schon mal ne Begegnung mit älteren alkoholisierten Damen aus nem Kegelklub gehabt?^^


----------



## Tilfred (26. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an damals, als ich meine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht habe. Immer wenn Fussball war, bin ich raus und hab das Schaufenster geputzt, weil ich nicht Gefahr lief, von irgendwelchen (alkoholisierten) Biodeutschen sexuell belästigt und begrapscht zu werden. Wobei der eigentliche Treppenwitz bei den Leuten der ist, dass darunter nicht gerade wenige sind, die die Woche über den biederen und teils stockkonservativen Angestellten geben und am WE oder beim Fussball über alle Stränge schlagen.



Gab es damals noch keine Polizei für eine Anzeige. Ich nehme an Du hast den Laden, aufgrund Deiner Intelligenz, nicht alleine geschmissen, also hätte es ja genug Zeugen gehabt.
Und ja immer die Biodeutschen. Eine ganz schlimme Sippe, vor allem weil immer am Wochenende alkoholisiert und brandschatzend, plündernd und vergewaltigend unterwegs.

Mein ehrlicher Rat. Schreib Deine Lebensgeschichte und verkauf sie als Klolektüre und Papierersatz. Zu mehr taugt dieser erfundene Schwachsinn nicht! 

Du hast einem Migrationshintergrund oder bist Du selbst Bio?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2019)

Die Chinesen sind auch verdammt weiß 

Jaja für dich ist es nicht der Jude sondern der weiße Mann, egal ob er ein weißer Mann ist oder nicht.


P.S.
England war unter seinen Königinnen eine verdammt friedliche Macht. Ach warte nein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es auch:


Das sind aber keine Frauen mehr. Das ist wie mit den AfD Führungs "Frauen", das sind auch Männer. 
Das ist jetzt natürlich witzig gemeint, um meine Aussagen zu retten, im Kern meine ich das durchaus 
ernst, das zu erklären würde hier zu lange dauern, da wäre das gemeinsame Bier passender für.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Schon mal ne Begegnung mit älteren alkoholisierten Damen aus nem Kegelklub gehabt?^^


Man sollte sie nicht reizen. Genau wir man übliche Halbstarke nicht reizt. Man sollte schon wissen,
wen man wann und wo etwas "anprovozieren" darf. Bei vielen, gerade bei Männern, ist eine andere
Strategie erfolgreicher. Immer schön besänftigen, gut zureden und das Fell lausen....



Poulton schrieb:


> Du verwendest nicht zufällig noch 4-stellige Postleitzahlen?  ^^


Natürlich, und das kommt immer noch an. Die Adressen habe ich doch alle im Kopf, wie 3400 Göttingen.
Die neuen Postleitzahlen sind doch nur alternativ, oder?


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja für dich ist es nicht der Jude sondern der weiße Mann, egal ob er ein weißer Mann ist oder nicht.


Ist Shoa-Verharmlosung neuerdings Grundvorraussetzung für Bundeswehr-Offze?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Schon mal ne Begegnung mit älteren alkoholisierten Damen aus nem Kegelklub gehabt?^^


Ich bin interessierterUser noch nicht persönlich begegnet. Wobei ich da so eine Vermutung habe: YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin interessierterUser noch nicht persönlich begegnet.


Hier bin ich schon lange Mitglied!
Die Grauen – Graue Panther – Wikipedia

Be careful!
The Granny Gang


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> So wie ich den Absatz jetzt verstehe hast du generell ein Problem mit der sog. Elite die es immer und überall in fast jeglicher Kultur gibt und gegeben hat.


Prinzipiell ja, weil ich es anmaßend finde, anderen Menschen zu beherrschen, im Einzelfall überhaupt nicht, da ich selber dazugehöre und weiß, wie man mit dieser, in der Regel kultivierten Gruppe Mensch, umzugehen habe. Von diesen Menschen droht mir persönlich keine Gefahr, nichts desto trotz halte ich sie für gefährlich. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Da halte ich aber die Wortwahl für mehr als fragwürdig weil es strenggenommen rassistisch bleibt. [...] Generell immer wenn verallgemeinernd von "dem Weißen", "dem Juden", "dem  Muslim", "dem Araber", "dem Schwarzen" "dem Chinesen" gesprochen wird.  [...]


Ja, natürlich, es ist pauschalisierend. Und es kommt daraugf an, mit wem man redet und wie. Je höher die intellektuellen Kreise, umso eher versteht jede, dass Pauschalisierungen natürlich immer nur auf eine Gruppe und nur auf Einzelpersonen anwendbat ist. Ohne zusammenfassende Gruppenbezeichnungen ist keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich. Redet man mit eher ungebildeten Menschen, sollte man tunlichst anders formulieren und immer wieder betonen, dass von einem Gruppenverhalten nicht auf Einzelpersonen geschlossen werden kann.

Es reicht ja oft ein zusätzliches Wort, z.B. "Frauen sind durchschnittlich schwächer als Männer". das hilft, ist aber so umständlich



geisi2 schrieb:


> Als ich in einer anderen Diskussion unsere Rolle im Irakkrieg kritisiert habe war das im Prinzip dein "böser weißer Mann". Da warst du aber auf einmal ganz leise...


Nichts zu sagen, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dafür zu sein. Und ja, der Irakkrieg war für mich eine Katastrophe. Nicht, das Hussein in irgend einer Weise menschlicher Staatenführer war, ich bin nur der festen Meinung, dass man sich in Staaten nicht von außen einzumischen hat. Es ging nur darum, den nahen Osten zu destabiliseren. Dabei war es doch so praktisch, den Iran und den Irak für gutes Geld aufzurüsten und zuzuschauen, wie sioch die Kindsköppe immer wieder selber die Zukunft zerschossen haben



geisi2 schrieb:


> Doch hast du...wurde sogar sofort als Argument verwendet um mich in die gewünschte Schublade zu schieben.


Wenn das so rüber kam, entschuldige ich mich. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht die Regel das grundsätzlich Mädchen in der Familie missbraucht werden. Genausowenig wie es die Regel ist das Jungs innerhalb der Familie missbraucht werden..


In der "Regel" bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang nicht, dass es die Regel ist, in der Familie missbraucht zu werden, sondern das die ca. 15% missbrauchten Kinder und Jugendlichen in der direkten Famile (25%)  oder der weitläufigen Familiesowie Frauen und Bekannten (50%) geschändet werden. Es ist eben nicht der Unbekannte hinter dem Busch
https://beauftragter-missbrauch.de/...ber/6_Fact_Sheet_Zahlen_Ausmaß_sex_Gewalt.pdf



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ein "Sehe ich andererseits die Quote der missbrauchten Mädchen unter meinen Nachhilfeschülerinnen" sehr unglücklich formuliert. Ich spreche in dem Zusammenhang von missbrauchten Kindern...oder ist es weniger schlimm wenn ein Junge missbraucht wird?


Ja, natürlich betrifft es alle Kinder, laut obigem Link sind unter den Opfern 75% Mädchen und 25% Jungen, ich habe aber immer schon fast nur Mädchen geholfen und diese sind auch redseliger. Missbrauchte Jungen reden trotz engem Verhältnis weniger über so etwas. Ich frage niemals direkt nach, nur wenn Du merkst, dass Kinder verstört sind und man fragt, obn etwas passiert ist, reden einige von sich aus. Und oft sind es ganz weit zurückliegende Ereignisse, die wieder hoch kommen. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich macht mich das gerade etwas "grantig" was du versucht für ein Männerbild zu kreieren da es sich absolut nicht mit meiner Realität deckt.


Die Erfahrungen von uns allen sind sehr unterschiedlich. Und daraus entspringen auch unterschiedliche Beurteilungen. Und neiun, ich verurteile natürlich nmicht alle Männer, dafür baue ich verbal auch genug Brücken, wir sollten trotzdem akzeptieren, dass die Kriminalstatistik ein eindeutiges Wort spricht und über 90% der Straften mit schwerer Körperverletzung von Männern ausgehen. Und in diesem Anteil sind auch Verkehrsopfer, die häufigste Anzeigeart gegen Frauen im Zusammenhang mit schwerer Körperverletzung.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Als wenn wirklich von 100 Männern 20 nix anderes als Gewalt und Vergewaltigung im Schädel hätten...


Bei einer Quote von 15% missbrauchten Kindern stehen auch entsprechende Täterzahlen gegenüber. Und nein, nicht 30% der Männer ziehen als ständig raubende, plkündernde Vergewaltiger durch die Land, na gut, im dreißig jährigem Krieg war das wohl so, aber eine nicht unerheblich Gruppe der Männer hat Gewalt durchaus als Lösungskonzept für Probleme verinnerlicht. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Und du wirst lachen die meisten Männer zeigen deinen sog. Spaltern die rote Karte.


Das wäre sehr erfreulich. In meiner Generation war das anders, und vielleicht hat sich ja in den letzten Jahrzehnten doch mehr geändert, als ich wahrnehme und die Frucht der "linksgrünversifften" ging im positiven Sinne auf. 

Und bitte, sieh meine Texte nicht als generellen Angriff gegen Männer. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Die meisten Gewalttäter/Verbrecher/Vergewaltiger laufen aber leider nicht durch die Gegend und posaunen das raus.


Ich kenne es nur vom Hören-Sagen. Was aber z.B. in Männerduschen unter Fussballern passieren soll, zu zumindest die wenigen Aussagen die ich hörte, gehen durchaus in die Richtung, das sexuelle Übergriffe verharmlost werden. Ich kenne natürlich nur Einzelfälle und würde daraus nicht auf alle schließen. Denke ich nur an meinen ersten Chef, mit dem ich sehr vertraut war und der mir auf Dienstreisen die Bilder und Tonaufnahmen aller seiner Geliebten zeigte, obwohl er wußte, dass ich mit seiner Frau eng befreundet war, wirkte das auf mich sehr befremdlich. Eine Geliebt sind noch keine Vergewaltigung, ja, natürlich, es ist aber der Anfang eines durchaus übergriffigen Dasein. Aber auch das würde hier jetzt zu weit führen, es dezidiert zu betrachten.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich geht es mir auf meinen männlichen Sack den ich biologisch nunmal habe das ständig mehr oder weniger allgemein von "toxischer Männlichkeit" ansich gesprochen wird. Grad in den USA groß in Mode..


Beziehe es nicht auf Dich, sondern erkenne die Aussagen der Kriminalstatistik. Es sind nicht Ausländer, oder Flüchtlinge, es sind Männer, die herausstechen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Genauso könnte ich jetzt gemein fragen wieso ihr Frauen nicht gegen die Spalter*innen geschlossen auftretet ...


Weil es immer noch problematisch ist. Wenn ein Mädchen Anzeige erstattet, wird es von der Familie zu hören bekommen "Warum willst Du die Familie zerstören. Papa geht dann ins Gefängnis, Willst Du das?" Ganz selten gibt esd für die Kinder, so mein Eindruck, auf breiter Basis Unterstützung. Aber auch da scheint es einen Wandel zu geben, was sehr erfreulich ist


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist Shoa-Verharmlosung neuerdings Grundvorraussetzung für Bundeswehr-Offze?


Willst du jetzt Tilfred nacheifern oder warst du schon immer so? 
Ach ja, warst du.


----------



## Tilfred (26. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt Tilfred nacheifern oder warst du schon immer so?
> Ach ja, warst du.



Bitte mich nicht mit solchen Leuten in einen Topf werfen.

Ich unterstelle keine höchst kriminellen Straftaten. Was Dir die Gutzde hier so zart unterschieben möchte gibt 5 Jahre Knast!
Und dann noch Verleumdung von einer Gruppe Menschen die viel für ihr Land tun. 

Vielleicht sollte hier mal Jemand eine Klage anstrengen!


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2019)

Um was geht es hier eigentlich ?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier eigentlich ?



Das weiß ich auch nicht. Ist auf jeden Fall witzig hier.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

@tilfred
Um jemanden verurteilen zu können muss die Person kognitiv in der Lage sein das was er tut zu verstehen


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt Tilfred nacheifern oder warst du schon immer so?
> Ach ja, warst du.


Na dann erklär doch mal, wie dein "_Früher warns die Juden, heut ist es der weiße Mann!_" gemeint gewesen sein soll. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Geschichte bei dir kein Pflichtfach war.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

Ach ja Pulli, wenn man direkt ans dritte Reich denkt und nicht an die Antisemiten die es seit 2000 Jahren gibt kann man das nur falsch verstehen.

Vielleicht ist Pulli auch nur ein Bot mit begrenztem Datenbestand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier eigentlich ?


Wir plaudern zusammen. Man nennt es auch Diskussion


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja Pulli, wenn man direkt ans dritte Reich denkt und nicht an die Antisemiten die es seit 2000 Jahren gibt kann man das nur falsch verstehen.


Gibst du zum heutigen Holocaustgedenktag auch noch den Martin Hohmann?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

Das ist doch echt überzogen, hier muss ich jetzt Sparanus in Schutz nehmen, dass war einfach ein plastisches Beispiel, bezogen auf  interessierterUserins Posts, ich glaube kaum, dass er damit andere Vergleiche anstellen wollte oder Shoa-Verharmlosung betreiben. Klar hätte er auch ein anderen plastischen Vergleich finden können, aber Ihm Shoa-Verharmlosung deswegen zu unterstellen finde ich nun sehr weit hergeholt und völlig übertrieben.

Das hat auch nun gar nicht mit weißen Männern und dem Thema zu tun, darauf hat er aber geantwortet und er hat durchaus recht damit, dass man Juden sehr oft quer über den Erdball und Kulturen die Schuld an allem Möglichen unterstellt hat. Das impliziert eigentlich nur das er nicht interessierterUserins "pauschale"Meinung über weiße Männer teilt, nicht anderes kann man da m.M. nach herauslesen.
Es war einfach ein Sündenbock Vergleich.


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

Achso, nur ein Vergleich. Man kann auch die GEZ mit dem Reichssicherheitshauptamt vergleichen. Das wäre zwar absolut idiotisch und falsch, aber: Hauptsache ein Vergleich. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es war einfach ein Sündenbock Vergleich.


Nein, Methode Hohmann.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir plaudern zusammen. Man nennt es auch Diskussion


Ja das sieht man. Nur worüber? Einen roten Faden gibt es hier im Thread ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das sieht man. Nur worüber? Einen roten Faden gibt es hier im Thread ja scheinbar nicht.


Na, über das, worüber wir staunen


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich, und das kommt immer noch an. Die Adressen habe ich doch alle im Kopf, wie 3400 Göttingen.
> Die neuen Postleitzahlen sind doch nur alternativ, oder?


Meinst du das "W-" bzw. "O-" was man davor setzt?  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das sieht man. Nur worüber? Einen roten Faden gibt es hier im Thread ja scheinbar nicht.


Bitte hier entlang:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...69-man-kann-nur-noch-staunen.html#post9694496


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Achso, nur ein Vergleich. Man kann auch die GEZ mit dem Reichssicherheitshauptamt vergleichen. Das wäre zwar absolut idiotisch und falsch, aber: Hauptsache ein Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Nein, Methode Hohmann.



Sorry, das ist nun echt bezogen auf das Thema und was er geschrieben hat, totaler Blödsinn!


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Schaun wir doch mal wie sich gleich auf der ersten+zweiten Seite geäussert wurde...direkt auf die beiden Links aus dem Eingangspost.



> Noe, gibt es nicht. Es reicht ja nicht mal fuer einen aussagefaehigen Betreff. Er redet einfach gerne & viel, beendet die meisten Saetze mit Fragezeichen und formuliert eher selten mal einen diskutierbaren Standpunkt. Trolling, wie es in den Forenregeln im Buche steht.





> Themen die vom TE noch nicht erstellt wurden: Die Sonne ist Kalt, Magie ist Physik durch wollen, "Impfkritik", Chlorixeinläufe helfen gegen Autismus, Prof. Dr. Youtube hat gesagt...





> Du hast Klimahoax, Rothschilds, Bilderberger, Chemtrails, Mondlandung und gesprengte Twin Towers vergessen...





> Heutzutage ist ja alles vertreten: Aluhut-Träger, Reichsbürger, Sekten usw. Wird immer schlimmer.





> Jaja, wir sind alle am schlafen und Ihr seid aufgewacht. Ich wünsche viel Spaß in dieser Traumwelt aus Paranoia, wissenschaftlicher Ahnungslosigkeit und stylischen Hutbedeckungen.



Böse VTs. Ein öffentlich zugänglicher und offizieller Erziehungsratgeber und ein Interview mit Frau Reschke.

Ein Klassiker aus der Ecke


> Er (Geisi2) schnüffelt auch gerne an Schuhen


----------



## Tilfred (27. Januar 2019)

Bei einer Fleischereifachkraft bekommt das ständige Angebot an Pferdefleisch in meine Richtung natürlich ein ganz anderes Gewicht von Bedrohung!

Und nicht nur daß solche Fachkräfte unter Veganern einen sehr schlechten Ruf haben, nein sie müssen auch ständig mit dem Vorwurf der
schlechten Bildung leben. Sollte ich da nicht Mitleid haben?


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Lass die armen Fleischereifachkräfte da mal raus. Die können auch nix für einzelne Deppen innerhalb ihrer Zunft.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Achso, nur ein Vergleich. Man kann auch die GEZ mit dem Reichssicherheitshauptamt vergleichen. Das wäre zwar absolut idiotisch und falsch, aber: Hauptsache ein Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Nein, Methode Hohmann.


Erstens gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Vergleich und Gleichsetzung und zweitens vergleichst du Rundfunkgebühren mit Sicherheitsorgan (hier Sicherheitsorgan zur Unterdrückung, extra erwähnt, dass du nichts falsch verstehst.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

@interessierterUser
Du hast ja angeregt das wir "weißen Männer" klar Stellung gegen die "bösen weißen Männer" beziehen sollen.

Fangen wir an mit Herrn Macron. Ein Thema sein Vorgehen gegen das eigene Volk ein anderes die Politik in den ehemaligen Kolonien in Afrika.

Wie ging es denn eigentlich los in Frankreich? Bischen Hintergrund dazu:
Emmanuel Macron: Frankreich streicht Vermoegensteuer - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Laut einer Umfrage halten sieben von zehn Franzosen die Abschaffung der Vermögensteuer für ungerecht. Macron dagegen rügt, die Debatte sei von "Neid" auf Wohlhabende geprägt.
> 
> Doch die weitgehende Abschaffung der Steuer schafft für die Regierung auch Probleme. Denn die Einnahmen für den Fiskus aus der Abgabe brechen um drei Viertel ein. Zuletzt erzielte der Staat laut Finanzministerium 4,1 Milliarden Euro, mit der Umwandlung in eine Immobiliensteuer fallen 3,2 Milliarden weg.



Das muss ja gegenfinanziert werden. Schön verpackt als "Ökosteuer" auf den normalen Bürger umgelegt. Der zahlt ja eh zuwenig Steuern.
Hier wird man dazu erzogen das die Gelbwesten eigentlich keinen Grund haben auf die Straße zu gehen. Böse...pfui. Antidemokratisch. 
"Protest der Abgehängten" war da zu lesen od. "Gewalttäter, keine Demokraten"

Wo ich mal wieder STAUNEN musste war wie die Proteste in Venezuela von Herrn Macron beurteilt werden


> Ich ziehe den Hut vor den hunderttausenden Venezolaner die für ihre Freiheit kämpfen


Denselben Respekt sollte er mal den Menschen gewähren die ihn bestimmt nicht dafür gewählt haben Geld von unten nach oben zu verteilen und die zurecht deswegen auf die Straße gehen.

Was der böse weiße Mann so in Afrika treibt...kann jeder selbst mal nachrecherchieren. Als kleiner Einstieg:
YouTube
Autor: Ernst Wolff


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

@  geisi2

Bist du eigentlich so weit von der Realität entfernt oder was soll das?
Die Umweltsteuer, die die Gelbwestenproteste ausgelöst haben, ist schon seit November vom Tisch, seit dem geht es dieser heterogenen Gruppe ohne Ziele, außer die Regierung muss weg, um nichts anderes als Randale, Gewalt und Zerstörung.
Mehrere Hundert kleine Geschäfte wurden geplündert und deren Besitzer die Lebensgrundlage entzogen, man randaliert ohne Ziel und ohne Forderungen, rein aus Spaß an der Gewalt!

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Frankreichs "Sozialerrungenschaften" zu einem völlig verkrusteten System geführt haben und Franreichs Wirtschaft, immer weniger wettbewerbsfähig ist, deshalb ist auch die Arbeitslosenquote so hoch, jeder Arbeitgeber in Frankreich übelegt es sich seit Jahren hundertmal Jemanden einzustellen, bei der Abgabenquote.


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> "Protest der Abgehängten" war da zu lesen od. "Gewalttäter, keine Demokraten"


Ich finde dazu genau eine Zeitung, nämlich die FAZ, die das geschrieben hat. Wo wird man jetzt genau zu irgendetwas erzogen?



> Wo ich mal wieder STAUNEN musste war wie die Proteste in Venezuela von Herrn Macron beurteilt werden


Du vergleichst nicht ernsthaft das was in Frankreich passiert, mit dem was in Venezuela los ist?
Aber passend: jungle.world - 'Bruder Maduro'


> [...] Auch die Hisbollah versicherte derweil Maduro ihrer vollen Solidarität und  verurteilte die „amerikanische Intervention“. Selbst wenn sie nicht im  Goldgeschäft aktiv ist, spielen, neben aller ideologischen Nähe,  Lateinamerika und vor allem Venezuela eine wichtige Rolle in ihrem Drogenhandel, mit dem sie unter anderem ihre Aufrüstung gegen Israel finanziert.
> [...]
> Derweil schickt Putin laut _Guardian_ Söldner  der Wagner-Gruppe nach Venezuela. Erst jüngst wurde bekannt, dass  Wagner Milizionäre derzeit auch dem sudanesischen Präsidenten Omar  al-Bashir bei der gewaltsamen Bekämpfung von Demonstranten helfen. In  Venezuela kommen sie dann vermutlich bald Seite an Seite mit den  gefürchteten Motoristas zum Einsatz, Schlägern auf Motorrädern, die, wie  es heißt, von iranischen Revolutionsgardisten ausgebildet wurden. So  sieht sie aus, diese Art der internationalen Solidarität.


Aber Antiimps stören sich an soetwas ja bekanntlich nicht. 



> YouTube
> Autor: Ernst Wolff


KenFM, Ernst Wolff. Der Aluhut rotiert mal wieder.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Frankreichs "Sozialerrungenschaften" zu einem völlig verkrusteten System geführt haben und Franreichs Wirtschaft, immer weniger wettbewerbsfähig ist, deshalb ist auch die Arbeitslosenquote so hoch, jeder Arbeitgeber in Frankreich übelegt es sich seit Jahren hundertmal Jemanden einzustellen, bei der Abgabenquote.



Nein sorry, aber das stimmt so schlicht nicht. Nicht die "Sozialerrungenschaften" sind das Problem, sondern die ineffiziente zentralistische französische Bürokratie und Verwaltung, nebst Politikern die wie Macron und seine Vorgänger vor allem immer die hofiert haben und politisch begünstigen die Kapital besitzen.

Frankreich hat ein gewaltiges Problem mit sozialer Schieflage, besonders unter seinen Zuwanderern aus ehemaligen französischen Kolonien, die immer mehr zu Ghettobildung in den Vorstädten der großen französischen Städte führt und Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut auf dem Land, je weiter man vom zentralistischen Paris und den wenigen großen Ballungsräumen wegfährt, weil sich dort entwicklungstechnisch fast nichts vorwärts bewegt.

Die Probleme auf einen überufernden Sozialstaat und zuviele Sozialabgaben schieben zu wollen kann man kaum als mehr ansehen als einen schäbigen Versuch der Profiteure die Verlierer für ihren Verlust die Schuld zuschieben zu wollen.
Was Frankreich aber vor allem als erstes mal bräuchte, bevor man irgendwas anderes besser machen könnte, wäre eine gigantische staatliche Verwaltungsreform, aber da wird auch ein Macron einen Teufel tun und sich ranwagen.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich finde dazu genau eine Zeitung, nämlich die FAZ, die das geschrieben hat. Wo wird man jetzt genau zu irgendetwas erzogen?
> 
> 
> Du vergleichst nicht ernsthaft das was in Frankreich passiert, mit dem was in Venezuela los ist?
> ...



Beim Lesen deines Beitrags kam mir spontan das hier in den Sinn
YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

@  Nightslaver

Bei der völlig verfehlten Strukturpolitik, sowohl der Vorstädte und des gesamten restlichen Landes außer Paris bin ich völlig bei dir, die dürfte massiv dazu beitragen.

Aber man kommt an der Rente mit 62, die durchgängige 35 Stundenwoche und den massiven Kündigungsschutz nicht vorbei, gerade letzterer wird neuen und jungen Arbeitnehmenrn immer mehr zum Verhängnis.
Man kann sich so einen Standard nur leisten, wenn die Produktivität dazu stimmt und man international Wettbewerbsfähig ist, und das ist man seit mind. 10 Jahren nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Beim Lesen deines Beitrags kam mir spontan das hier in den Sinn
> YouTube


"_ 							Früher wäre sowas ein Skandal gewesen - heute anscheinend normal_"


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein sorry, aber das stimmt so schlicht nicht. Nicht die "Sozialerrungenschaften" sind das Problem, sondern die ineffiziente zentralistische französische Bürokratie und Verwaltung, nebst Politikern die wie Macron und seine Vorgänger vor allem immer die hofiert haben und politisch begünstigen die Kapital hatten.
> 
> Frankreich hat ein gewaltiges Problem mit sozialer Schieflage, besonders unter seinen Zuwanderern aus ehemaligen französischen Kolonien, die immer mehr zu Ghettobildung in den Vorstädten der großen französischen Städte führt und Arbeitslosigkeit und Armut auf dem Land, je weiter man vom zentralistischen Paris und den wenigen großen Ballungsräumen wegfährt, weil sich dort entwicklungstechnisch fast nichts vorwärts bewegt.
> 
> ...



Um das geht es ja im Endeffekt. Es knallt ja mittlerweile richtig. Nicht nur in Frankreich. Nur die Profiteure halten weiter am bestehenden System fest und schieben die Schuld dem normalen unzufriedenem Bürger zu.
Bei uns heisst der Prostest AFD gegen die bestehende Politik in Frankreich halt Gelbweste. In Italien haben wir genau das Gleiche. Die Ost-EU Staaten bilden schon eigene kleine Gemeinschaften. 
Und jetzt sind wir wieder beim erzieherischen Auftrag unsere Medien. Es wird nicht gefragt warum uns Europa um die Ohren fliegt. Wer dafür in der Vergangenheit die Verantwortung durch welche politischen Maßnahmen zu tragen hat.
Es wird diffamiert und beschuldigt. Der gemeine Deutsche glaubt heute noch wir hätten damals die faulen Griechen gerettet. Heute wissen wir das von ca. 300Mrd. Finanzhilfe um die 10Mrd. in den griechischen Haushalt geflossen sind. Man kann aber auch nicht bestreiten das bei den Griechen was Staatswirtschaft ansich betrifft wirklich einiges im Argen liegt. Genau wie in anderen EU Staaten od. auch bei uns.
Nur als Beispiel

Alles Details im Prinzip und über die Ursachen kann man streiten wie man will.
Meine Befürchtung ist das uns die EU um die Ohren fliegt wenn so weitergemacht wird wie bisher bzw. die politischen Spitzen das sogar noch weiter befeuern wie bisher. Die Medien tragen da auch ihr Scherflein mit bei.
Oder bin ich nur paranoide und Macron/Mutti Merkel machen alles richtig, die Kritiker sind wahlweise böse Nazis od. VTler und alles wird gut?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

Die AfD und die Gelbwesten sind ein schlechter Vergleich. Eine Bewegung die von Links und Rechts Unterstützung bekommt ggü. einer ausschließlich rechten Partei.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2019)

So schlecht ist der Vergleich auch wieder nicht.
Die Typen, die der SPD abgegangen sind, wählen entweder Grün, Violett oder Blau. Letztere sind meist die Arbeiterschicht, die sich von der Politik i.A. und der SPD im Speziellem im Stich gelassen fühlen. Agenda 2010 lässt grüßen.

Und um gleich mal forenkommunikative Missverständnisse auszuschließen: Nein, das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ausschließlich vergraulte Ex-SPD-Wähler die AfD wählen!


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

Außerdem sind die Ursachen völlig verschieden, die AfD wird nur wegen dem Thema Flüchtlingspolitik gewählt, was die noch so in ihrem Parteiprogram stehen haben, wissen 95% der Leute gar nicht und interessiert sie auch nicht. Hier werden nur Ressentiments bedient Richtung Vorurteile und Rassismus, gepaart mit Nationalismus
Frankreich und Italien haben wesentlich größere ja gravierende strukturelle Probleme, wobei man das auch nicht unbedingt in einem Topf werfen sollte, bei den Italienern kommt noch eine unmögliche Steuermoral und systematisch betriebene vom Staat geduldete Steuerhinterziehung dazu.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @  Nightslaver
> 
> Bei der völlig verfehlten Strukturpolitik, sowohl der Vorstädte und des gesamten restlichen Landes außer Paris bin ich völlig bei dir, die dürfte massiv dazu beitragen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Ist aber auch anerzogen worden. Die reine Produktivität alleine durch technischen Fortschritt ist viel höher als früher. 
Wenn man aber  immer weiter die Kaufkraft schwächt durch Outsourcing und Lohndumping bekommt man zwangsläufig ein Problem in der Binnenwirtschaft. Auch bei den Steuereinnahmen.
Den Kuchen kann man halt nur einmal verteilen und wenn einige wenige dermaßen frech zugreifen bleibt für alle anderen halt weniger übrig.

Red einfach mal mit jemanden der im China Geschäft unterwegs ist. Wie aus Profitgründen Know-How verschleudert wird, Produktion immer mehr ausgelagert wird etc. 
Dann reden wir nochmal über die Mär der böse teure Sozialstaat wäre an allem Schuld. Heisst nicht das es da nicht Verbesserungsbedarf gäbe aber er ist sicher nicht das Übel für die heutigen Zustände in D und F
Und wir staunen alle über die Chinesen und kriegen jetzt immer mehr Angst vor deren wirtschaftlicher Macht. Aber da gibts in deiner Welt ja keine Zusammenhänge...schuld ist der Sozialstaat der abgebaut werden muss.
Man ist ja nicht wettbewerbsfähig...gerade für D ist das ein Witz. Aber auch das schaffen wir noch...dank Mutti.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich habe von Deutschland kein Wort gesprochen und das zeigt nur wieder, das du mich absichtlich nicht verstehen willst oder einfach keine Ahnung hast!

Deutschland hat zwischen 2004 bis 2010 massive Strukturreformen eingeleitet, die auch teilweise wieder aufgeweicht wurden zu recht und auch zu unrecht, allerdings ist die deutsche Wirtschaft absolut wettbewerbsfähig und die Steuereinnahmen steigen seit 2011 jedes Jahr massiv an.
Allerdings haben wir in Deutschland eine Rente von 67, eine 40 Stundenwoche und der Kündigungsschutz wurde praktisch völlig abgebaut, was zu recht teilweise wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde, insoweit kann man da Frankreich und Deutschland überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Genauso die Entwicklung der Arbeitslosenquote ist völlig unterschiedlich (positiver) zu Frankreich.

Allerdings sollte man sich mal allgemein vor Augen halten, dass alle Länder in Europa, wirtschaftlich sehr von der Politik der EZB profitieren, die den Euro "künstlich" niedrig hält, wäre das nicht so, wären die Probleme in Frankreich und Italien massiv schärfer und die deutsche Wirtschaft auch nur noch konkurrenzfähig und nicht absolut konkurrenzfähig, so bald diese Politik vorbei ist und der Süden Europas hat seine Strukturprobleme nicht gelöst, wird es richtig dicke kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So schlecht ist der Vergleich auch wieder nicht.
> Die Typen, die der SPD abgegangen sind, wählen entweder Grün, Violett oder Blau. Letztere sind meist die Arbeiterschicht, die sich von der Politik i.A. und der SPD im Speziellem im Stich gelassen fühlen. Agenda 2010 lässt grüßen.
> 
> Und um gleich mal forenkommunikative Missverständnisse auszuschließen: Nein, das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ausschließlich vergraulte Ex-SPD-Wähler die AfD wählen!


Okay sagen wir er ist annehmbar, aber nicht gut.


----------



## geisi2 (27. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die AfD und die Gelbwesten sind ein schlechter Vergleich. Eine Bewegung die von Links und Rechts Unterstützung bekommt ggü. einer ausschließlich rechten Partei.



War kein Vergleich bzw. auch nur im Ansatz so gemeint das Gelbwesten = AFD sind. Was gemeinsam ist, sind Menschen die mit der gegenwärtigen Politik höchst unzufrieden sind. 
Warum stellt sich jemand bei dem Wetter in die Kälte und begibt sich in Gefahr wie in Frankreich? Da muss der Leidensdruck doch etwas höher sein. Ich würde es nicht machen.

Ganz ehrlich, mir persönlich gehts scheixx gut. Hatte Glück bei der Geburt und arbeite grundsätzlich gerne. Ich kann mit dem arbeiten was uns als Familie gehört und Holz ist ansich auch sehr krisensicher.
Trotzdem regt mich das Ganze Thema auf. Nur weil einige wenige den Hals nicht vollkriegen können und zwar gerne Politik machen würden aber zu blöd sind oder charakterlich verkommen sind haben wir in Frankreich fast bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und in D. fängt es auch schon langsam an das sich die Köpfe eingeschlagen werden.
Vor allem ohne wirklichen Grund oder Not. Im Gegenteil der Wohlstand ansich war noch nie so groß, die Produktivität noch nie so hoch. 
Also dann soll mir doch mal ein Poulton Spackobär od. Klugscheiss JePe erklären wie es so weit kommen konnte und wer die Verantwortung dafür trägt. Auf die VT bin ich echt gespannt.
Die AFD hat sich erst entwickelt und ist klarer Ausdruck von Protest.  VT Geisi? Zuviel der Ehre....die Linken? Witz lass nach die haben nie regiert.
Wer waren denn die treibenden Kräfte in D die letzten sagen wir 20 Jahre, wer hatte die Verantwortung? Der Bürger der sich mit seiner Stimme die Farbe des Zauns aussuchen durfte?
Ich hab mal rot/grün gewählt und danach bitterlich geweint.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> erklären wie es so weit kommen konnte und wer die Verantwortung dafür trägt. Auf die VT bin ich echt gespannt.



Ich schrieb das schon mal und schreibe es gerne wieder. Es ist ein Plan von sehr langer Hand der von einer bestimmten Familie im Auftrag ihres
"Gottes" umgesetzt wird. Solange Zwietracht zu säen bis wir uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Eine EU zu gründen gehört zum Plan, samt
vorgeschriebenem Hoheitszeichen.

Und falls jetzt eine Hohlbirne Antisemit schreit oder gar Nazi, nein, es sind weder "die Juden", noch "die Christen", noch "die Muslime" in dieser Familie.

Nochmal! Menschen dieser Familie dienen nur ihrem "Gott"! Die gehören sonst nirgends dazu, auch wenn das zum Teil vorgegeben wird!

Alle Erdenmenschen sind Sündenböcke und werden ihrer Vernichtung entgegen geführt! Manche wissen es nur nicht!

Wir sind alle Schafe, auch wenn manche einen Wolfspelz tragen! Und Schafe werden geschoren und geschlachtet!


----------



## Johnny05 (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich schrieb das schon mal und schreibe es gerne wieder. Es ist ein Plan von sehr langer Hand der von einer bestimmten Familie im Auftrag ihres
> "Gottes" umgesetzt wird. Solange Zwietracht zu säen bis wir uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Eine EU zu gründen gehört zum Plan, samt
> vorgeschriebenem Hoheitszeichen.
> 
> ...



Sorry , aber über soviel geistigen Bullshit den Du und dein bester  Kumpel geisi2 hier verzapfen kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich schrieb das schon mal und schreibe es gerne wieder. Es ist ein Plan von sehr langer Hand der von einer bestimmten Familie im Auftrag ihres
> "Gottes" umgesetzt wird. Solange Zwietracht zu säen bis wir uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Eine EU zu gründen gehört zum Plan, samt
> vorgeschriebenem Hoheitszeichen.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so als Tipp.
Dan Brown schreibt erfundene Geschichten, damit er Geld verdient...


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> dein bester  Kumpel geisi2



Dein Denken reicht leider auch nicht um das auch nur im Ansatz zu überreisen. Wenn Du das Thema tatsächlich aufmerksam verfolgt hättest wüßtet
Du das der geisi2 und ich keine Kumpels sind. Nicht einmal das bekommst Du auf die Reihe!

Wie solltest Du einen Plan durchschauen der Dir in einem milliardenfach aufgelegtem Buch tagtäglich nachgetragen wird das Du nicht liest?


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Tipp.
> Dan Brown schreibt erfundene Geschichten, damit er Geld verdient...



Die Wahrheit ist universell und gibt es immer kostenlos. In Deinem Fall leider nur umsonst!


----------



## Duvar (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred bitte atme nicht immer so viel... im Stall ein und gehe anschließend online und verfasse posts. Am besten bleib mal paar Wochen dem Stall fern, die Gase dort bekommen dir nicht.


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist universell und gibt es immer kostenlos. In Deinem Fall leider nur umsonst!



Wie umsonst, weil ich Illuminaten & Co. nicht für ernst nehme?

WENN es "Geheimorganisationen" gäbe, die nicht auffallen wollen, würden wir demnach auch wirklich gar nix darüber wissen.

Insofern sind alle "Mutmaßungen" völliger Kokolores, denn wenn es solche Geheimorganisationen wirklich gäbe, würden diese ALLES unternehmen, dass jegliche Indizien oder selbst Andeutungen nicht vorhanden wäre.

Insofern schließt alleine die Logik das Vorhandensein solcher Organisationen aus.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2019)

Du vergisst die andere Logik: Alles dafür zu tun, dass jeder denkt es wäre ein Witz


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Was sagte der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll: "Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet."

(Da werden sie staunen!)


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du vergisst die andere Logik: Alles dafür zu tun, dass jeder denkt es wäre ein Witz



Ja, denn Ihr lacht ja so gerne! Seelige Zeiten in denen sogar eine Fleischfachkraft sich allmächtig und über anderen erhaben fühlen kann!


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Seelige Zeiten in denen sogar eine Fleischfachkraft sich allmächtig und über anderen erhaben fühlen kann!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuJT7mhCf40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie umsonst, weil ich Illuminaten & Co. nicht für ernst nehme?



Nein, deswegen umsonst, weil dein Gehirn mit zuviel Mist gefüllt ist.

Es gibt und gab nie "die Illuminaten". Es gab einen "Bienenorden" der verboten wurde. Diese Menschen wurden abwertend die "Erleuchteten" genannt!

Und seit wann agiert die katholische Kirche im Geheimen? Seit wann kannst Du die "Bibel" nicht lesen. Da steht es drin und das wird umgesetzt.

Sichtbar für jeden noch so großen Idioten!


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> [video=youtube;MTO-NO9yhYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTO-NO9yhYw[/video


Die haben doch bestimmt auch Pferdewurst.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die haben doch bestimmt auch Pferdewurst.



Auch dieses dümmliche Witzchen gegen meinen  Avatar stellt eine Bedrohung gegen meine Person dar. Dein Niveau liegt also auch nur auf Fachkrafthöhe?

Aber verbrüdert euch nur. Vielleicht kommst Du ja zum Schuß. Es/er könnte eine sie sein. Das ändert sich ja minütlich heute...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja, denn Ihr lacht ja so gerne! Seelige Zeiten in denen sogar eine Fleischfachkraft sich allmächtig und über anderen erhaben fühlen kann!


Klingt nach Kommunismus.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klingt nach Kommunismus.



Ist das nicht das was die Linken wollen? Wofür stehen denn die ganzen roten Fahnen mit Hammer und Sichel drauf? Können Linke ihre eigenen Botschaften nicht
lesen. Oder müssen sie diese nur rumtragen und randalieren?


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen umsonst, weil dein Gehirn mit zuviel Mist gefüllt ist.
> 
> Es gibt und gab nie "die Illuminaten". Es gab einen "Bienenorden" der verboten wurde. Diese Menschen wurden abwertend die "Erleuchteten" genannt!
> 
> ...



Es ist psychologisch schon interessant anzusehen, wie du, wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, - wenn du überhaupt darauf eingehst - sofort mit Fäkaliensprache reagierst.

Auf welche hier geschriebene Aussage berufst du dich denn, wenn du mir  unterstellst, das unter meiner Schädeldecke etwas anderes sei als Gehirnmasse?

Wenn du GENAU lesen würdest, habe ich geschrieben "Illuminaten & Co." in Anspielung auf "Dan Brown" davor, damit wurde ausreichend Bezug auf alle "Geheimbünde" hergestellt - ein nicht vertiefenswertes Thema...

WAS wurde denn von der Bibel genau umgesetzt?

Die Bibel ist eine Ansammlung von Geschichten aus altvorderer Zeit, die nahezu ausschließlich auch Bezug in jene Zeit hat und damals für genau den Zweck auch zusammengestellt wurde.

Was UMGESETZT wurde war, dass hieraus eine Religion entstand, aber eben nicht nur durch die kath. Kirche, da gut die Hälfte der Bibel jüdischen Ursprungs ist, genau genommen das ganze AT und sogar ein Teil des NT.

Die Kirche ist eine Machtprojektion von weltlichen Fürsten, die mit Beginn des Mittelalters die Bevölkerung auch mit Hilfe des Glaubens kontrollieren wollte.

Diese Zeiten sind zum größten Teils seit Luther und seit gut 100 Jahren komplett in offenen Gesellschaften vorbei.

Im Moment darf man, ohne rot zu werden, die kath. Kirche als größten Club an Kinderschänder auf der Welt bezeichnen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Welchen signifikanten Einfluss auf unsere Gesellschaft soll dieser Club denn heutzutage noch auf aufgeklärte Menschen haben?


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> WAS wurde denn von der Bibel genau umgesetzt?



Angeblich steht Donald Trump kurz davor, Wasser in Wein zu verwandeln. Hat jedenfalls jemand auf YouTube behauptet. Muss also stimmen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welchen signifikanten Einfluss auf unsere Gesellschaft soll dieser Club denn heutzutage noch auf aufgeklärte Menschen haben?


Leider einen viel zu Großen. Kirchliches Arbeitsrecht (auch wenn es glücklicherweise dank EU langsam teilweise demontiert wird), Lobbyismus (z.B. gegen aktive Sterbehilfe oder Abtreibung), steuerliche Sonderregeln, ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Typen, die der SPD abgegangen sind, wählen entweder Grün, Violett oder Blau. Letztere sind meist die Arbeiterschicht, die sich von der Politik i.A. und der SPD im Speziellem im Stich gelassen fühlen. Agenda 2010 lässt grüßen.
> 
> [...]



Und das ist ja das traurige. Denn anscheinend sind diese Menschen so sehr im (nachvollziehbaren) Frust-Modus, dass sie gar nicht bemerken, dass die AfD nur noch mehr von der gleichen "Medizin" verschreiben will.  Abgesehen vom Höcke-Kalbitz-"Flügel" hat die AfD überwiegend neoliberale Positionierungen in Wirtschafts-, Arbeitsmarkt- und Sozialpolitik. Privatisierung von Sozialversicherungsleistungen, Abbau von Arbeitnehmerrechten und betrieblicher Mitbestimmung, weitere "Flexibilisierung" von Beschäftigungsverhältnissen etc. etc.
Wenn man also der SPD zu recht den Schröderismus bzw. die Seeheimeritis übel nimmt und deswegen zur AfD rennt, dann muss man entweder völlig im "Rage-Modus" sein oder unglaublich viel Sand in die Augen gestreut bekommen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Januar 2019)

Ne, das ist alles althergebracht und die Früchte von früher, die man immer vergeblicher zäh zu verteitigen versucht.
Wirklichen Einfluß hat keine Kirche mehr wirklich in Deutschland, und für die Kath. Kirche waren die letzten 10 Jahre in Deutschland und auch weltweit vernichtend, vor allen dingen verlieren so gut wie jeden Arbeitrechtsprozess und das zu recht.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welchen signifikanten Einfluss auf unsere Gesellschaft soll dieser Club denn heutzutage noch auf aufgeklärte Menschen haben?



Zunächst, Stichwort Aufklärung.

Die größte Errungenschaft der sogenannten Aufklärung war die Herausgabe der übersetzten "Bibel". Jeder Mensch der sich aufgeklärt nennt, sollte  sie zumindest in groben
Zügen gelesen haben und das für ihn Wichtige herausnehmen.

Dazu gehören Voraussagen die gemacht wurden damit sich Jemand für ihre Umsetzung findet. Diese Menschen suchen heute noch Mitarbeiter für ihren Plan.

Eine Umsetzung ist zum Beispiel, ich schreibe das gerne noch mal weil wichtig, die Einführung der EU samt ihrem Hoheitszeichen. Eine Frau, im 5 € Schein als Wasserzeichen die Europa,
erscheint mit einem Kranz von 12 Sternen gekrönt. Steht so sinngemäß in der sogenannten "Offenbarung"!

Und Mist deswegen weil das keine Schokolade ist. Ich spreche niemand hier seine Intelligenz ab,  auch Dir nicht. Aber würdest Du Deine Gehirn so benutzen wie Du es könntest,
müßtest Du Dich nicht mit mir über das was ich schreibe streiten. Sondern auch Du wüßtest was ich weiß.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ne, das ist alles althergebracht und die Früchte von früher, die man immer vergeblicher zäh zu verteitigen versucht.
> Wirklichen Einfluß hat keine Kirche mehr wirklich in Deutschland, und für die Kath. Kirche waren die letzten 10 Jahre in Deutschland und auch weltweit vernichtend, vor allen dingen verlieren so gut wie jeden Arbeitrechtsprozess und das zu recht.



Das ist diesen Menschen sch...egal. Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe, Prozesse. Ihre Saat gedeiht doch schon auf den Straßen. "Rechts" gegen "Links", Jeder gegen Jeden, "Christ" gegen "Muslim". 

Das kriege ich heute sogar wenn ich blind bin mit!


----------



## Johnny05 (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Zunächst, Stichwort Aufklärung.
> 
> Die größte Errungenschaft der sogenannten Aufklärung war die Herausgabe der übersetzten "Bibel". Jeder Mensch der sich aufgeklärt nennt, sollte  sie zumindest in groben
> Zügen gelesen haben und das für ihn Wichtige herausnehmen.
> ...



Geh einfach mal zum Arzt, das ist ja reichlich wahnhaft.
Aber danke für deine fundierten Belege und Beweise zur Sachlage.
Hat was von FlatEarther Niveau.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Hat was von FlatEarther Niveau.


Zu denen gehört er auch schon, also ein etwas zu treffender Vergleich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zu denen gehört er auch schon, also ein etwas zu treffender Vergleich.



Hat er auch Freunde rund um den ganzen Erdball?


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hat er auch Freunde rund um den ganzen Erdball?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rund um den Globuli.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rund um den Globuli.


Verdammt, irgendwas in der Richtung wollte ich jetzt auch schreiben aber mir fiel nichts passendes ein.

Jedenfalls können sich viele bei ihm eine "Scheibe" abschneiden. 
O.K., der war doof.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rund um den Globuli.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Jedenfalls können sich viele bei ihm eine "Scheibe" abschneiden.



Als wenn ihr ihn mit so "_flachen_" Anspielungen irgendwie treffen könntet.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als wenn ihr ihn mit so "_flachen_" Anspielungen irgendwie treffen könntet.


Flach wie ein Schüßler-Salz. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Schüssler_Salze.jpg


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

Immerhin erklaert das, wie die Dinos verschwunden sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

*nonstop nonsens*

Gut zu wissen wie die Reptiloiden entstanden sind. Da kann man nur noch staunen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Januar 2019)

@JePe Verdammt, mein Geographie-Studium ist eine Lüge.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> @JePe Verdammt, mein Geographie-Studium ist eine Lüge.



Natürlich nicht. Denn dafür gab es ja eine Bewertung! Sieht man die auch gut wenn Jemand zu Besuch kommt? Ich hoffe doch! Ja, wir Narzisten unter uns!?

Es gab im übrigen keine "Dynosaurier"! Wer weiß warum? Richtig, weil die Millionen von Jahren fehlen bei ca 12 000 Jahren Erdgeschichte!

Gut sagen wir 13 000 ...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2019)

Halte ich für falsch, die Ausstattung meiner alten Schule war definitiv älter.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gab im übrigen keine "Dynosaurier"! Wer weiß warum? Richtig, weil die Millionen von Jahren fehlen bei ca 12 000 Jahren Erdgeschichte!
> 
> Gut sagen wir 13 000 ...


Dann sind die gefundenen Fossilien wahrscheinlich alle Fälschungen!


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2019)

... erinnert ein wenig an den Scopes Monkey Trial. Wurde mehrfach verfilmt; zuerst mit Spencer Tracy. Sehenswert, aber der Thread hier ist mittlerweile fast genau so unterhaltsam. Waere da nicht der Verdacht, dass der Mann, den sie Pferd nannten, es ernst meinen koennte.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann sind die gefundenen Fossilien wahrscheinlich alle Fälschungen!



Nein nicht alle. Nur falsch datiert. Schnecken und Farne gibt es übrigens auch heute noch. Wie die Verwandten der sogenannten "Raptoren".

Straussenartige Vögel!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein nicht alle. Nur falsch datiert.



Aha, hast du dafür wissenschaftlich fundierte Belege oder ist das nur eine leere Behauptung. Bei deinen bisherigen Kommentaren tippe ich auf letzteres.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Halte ich für falsch, die Ausstattung meiner alten Schule war definitiv älter.


War ja auch von Gevatter Buchs die Baumschule, auf der du dein Notabitur gemacht hast.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Aha, hast du dafür wissenschaftlich fundierte Belege oder ist das nur eine leere Behauptung. Bei deinen bisherigen Kommentaren tippe ich auf letzteres.



Ich weiß, Experten wie Du lecken an Steinen oder hauen sich damit vor die Stirn um ihr Alter zu bestimmen. Aua= 50 Millionen Jahre. Autsch= 3 Milliarden Jahre usw.

Es kann hier nichts verschwinden. Egal was ich hier finde es könnte so alt wie die Erde selbst sein. Also meine 13 000 gegen Deine Milliarden Jahre. Und egal wie lange es tatsächlich 
dauerte es ist unmöglich aufgrund einer Beschaffenheit das Alter festzustellen, da selten gleiche Bedingungen hergestellt werden können, da diese zum Teil unbekannt sind.

Versteinerungen können innerhalb von ein paar Jahrhunderten oder gar Jahrzehnten entstehen. Und wenn ich genau weiß wie sogar in einem noch kürzerem 
Zeitraum. Es gibt ja genug Fälschungen und genug Beispiele wo Jemand über den Tisch gezogen wurde. Auch in Wissenschaftskreisen!

Im übrigen hat die katholische Kirche viel Geld in die Entwicklung dieser sogenannten "Radiokarbonmethode" gesteckt und diese zur "Reife" gebracht um ihren "Jesus-Fetzen"
zu legitimieren. Heute behaupten diese Verbrecher, entgegen der 7 Tage Geschichte, daß das natürlich nicht mehr stimmt und Darwin recht hat!

Weder das eine noch das anderem muß stimmen frei nach dem alten Jesuitencredo:

"Egal ob schwarz oder weiß, es ist das was die Kirche sagt!"


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2019)

Die Radiokarbondatierung ist also auch Humbug, ja?


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2019)

Hmmm... es gibt nachweislich Lebewesen auf der Erde , die deutlich älter als 13.000 Jahre sind:

Pando (Baum) – Wikipedia
Lomatia tasmanica – Wikipedia

Irgendwer in der Bibel muss sich wohl verrechnet haben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Januar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Experten wie Du lecken an Steinen oder hauen sich damit vor die Stirn um ihr Alter zu bestimmen. Aua= 50 Millionen Jahre. Autsch= 3 Milliarden Jahre usw.
> 
> Es kann hier nichts verschwinden. Egal was ich hier finde es könnte so alt wie die Erde selbst sein. Also meine 13 000 gegen Deine Milliarden Jahre. Und egal wie lange es tatsächlich
> dauerte es ist unmöglich aufgrund einer Beschaffenheit das Alter festzustellen, da selten gleiche Bedingungen hergestellt werden können, da diese zum Teil unbekannt sind.
> ...



"Interessante" Sichtweisen. Aber statt deinen Standpunkt wissenschaftlich zu untermauern, argumentierst Du auf Kindergarten-Niveau samt Polemik ("Steine lecken").
Erwartest Du tatsächlich, dass dich hier irgendjemand ernst nehmen soll?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Januar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Radiokarbondatierung ist also auch Humbug, ja?



Nicht nur die Karbondatierung ist nach der Logik Humbug, sondern auch Eisbohrkerne. Man kann mit diesen das Klima der letzten paar 100.000 Jahre rekonstruieren. Noch längere Zeiträume sind mit Kieselalgen möglich. Dann gibt es dann so ein Teufelszeug wie Sauerstoff-Isotopen-Verhältnisse oder radioaktiver Zerfall, den man messen kann.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Er hat halt die Mathematik dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er hat halt die Mathematik dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die passt etzela sogar auf einen Bierdeckel, wer hätte das nur gedacht.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die passt etzela sogar auf einen Bierdeckel, wer hätte das nur gedacht.


Irrtum! Gezielte Desinformation!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (28. Januar 2019)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Mit der Rubidium-Strontium Datierung ist eine Datierung von 100 Mio. Jahren möglich. Das Alter von Granit lässt sich dadurch wunderbar bestimmen. Es gibt natürlich noch weitere Methoden, um verschiedene Gesteine über mehrere hundert Millionen Jahre zu datieren. Oder stecken auch dort die Jesuiten dahinter?


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse: Mit der Rubidium-Strontium Datierung ist eine Datierung von 100 Mio. Jahren möglich. Das Alter von Granit lässt sich dadurch wunderbar bestimmen. Es gibt natürlich noch weitere Methoden, um verschiedene Gesteine über mehrere hundert Millionen Jahre zu datieren. Oder stecken auch dort die Jesuiten dahinter?



Klar.

Welche dieser Methoden kannst Du mal eben so anwenden? Oder reicht es doch nur für hohle Phrasen?

Von dir erwarte ich übrigens gar nichts. Es spielt auch keine Rolle bleib so wie Du bist. Es ist ein zartes Pflänzchen die Wahrheit und wächst nur auf gutem Boden.

Geh in Dich und suche Besserung. Ich vermute jedoch Du wirst nichts finden! Vielleicht mal einfach die Nase etwas runter nehmen!


----------



## geisi2 (30. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sorry , aber über soviel geistigen Bullshit den Du und dein bester  Kumpel geisi2 hier verzapfen kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05



Was verzapft denn der geisi2 so worüber man so den Kopf schüttelt? Platt wie immer die kleine Meinungsnazi Gang.
Jetzt war ich mal einen Tag nicht im Forum und kann auch nur wieder staunen was hier alles so abgelassen wurde.
Kindergarten pur...und die "Themen" um die es da ging interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nen Scheixx. Es wurde sich jetzt genau an was abgearbeitet? LOL lauter wichtige Themen.
JePe, Poulton und co at its best. 

Im übrigen habe ich hier keine Kumpels klein Jonny. 

Das musste jetzt auch einfach mal gesagt werden.
YouTube


----------



## Johnny05 (30. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Was verzapft denn der geisi2 so worüber man so den Kopf schüttelt? Platt wie immer die kleine Meinungsnazi Gang.
> Jetzt war ich mal einen Tag nicht im Forum und kann auch nur wieder staunen was hier alles so abgelassen wurde.
> Kindergarten pur...und die "Themen" um die es da ging interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nen Scheixx. Es wurde sich jetzt genau an was abgearbeitet? LOL lauter wichtige Themen.
> JePe, Poulton und co at its best.
> ...



Den Kindergarten gibts Du ja schon zum besten hier ....

Ach ja und gleich der nächste Hinweis zur YouTube - Universität ...ist vermutlich der einzige Master - Abschluss in deinem Leben , oder ?

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Tilfred (30. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ach ja und gleich der nächste Hinweis zur YouTube - Universität ...ist vermutlich der einzige Master - Abschluss in deinem Leben , oder ?



Nicht Jeder kann so illustre Idole vorweisen wie Du. Nicht jeder schaut zu einem a(nti)sozialen Säufer auf. Gut das ist ja verständlich, Dein Verhalten 
hier eher nicht.

Kein Interesse auch mal etwas konstruktives beizutragen und das Thema zu bereichern oder ist wie immer zuwenig Tee im Rum?


----------



## geisi2 (30. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Den Kindergarten gibts Du ja schon zum besten hier ....
> 
> Ach ja und gleich der nächste Hinweis zur YouTube - Universität ...ist vermutlich der einzige Master - Abschluss in deinem Leben , oder ?
> 
> ...



Ach klein Jonny...sagens wirs so. Es war ausreichend das ich die 25 Jahre die ich im Berufsleben stehe durchaus gut leben konnte. 
Beim "Master" musste ich jetzt grinsen...den gab es seinerzeit noch gar nicht und die Gemasterten waren nicht unbedingt diejenigen die ich bevorzugt habe wenn es um das Verteilen von Arbeit ging.
Wie siehts denn bei dir mit erfolgreich umgesetzten Projekten so aus oder hat es bisher nur für einen "Master" gereicht?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Geldstrafe in der Kippa-Affaere: Jude wegen  Volksverhetzung verurteilt  -



Hast du da auch ne vernünftige Quelle zu? Weil die Seite ist leer und was anderes kann ich nicht finden.
beziehungsweise gleich das Aktenzeichen.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2019)

Der Link funktioniert schon. Ist halt BLÖD.de. Adblocker aus oder eines der diversen Tools nutzen, die solche Adblocksperren umgehen (bspw. nano defender).

/P.S.: Ich mag das Pferd. Ziemlich erschreckend, wie er euch alle hier um den Finger wickelt und beschäftigt. Wenn man die eingesetzte Energie jetzt auch noch für irgendetwas Produktives nutzbar machen könnte...


----------



## Poulton (31. Januar 2019)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> /P.S.: Ich mag das Pferd.


Pferd mag ich nur zerlegt auf dem Teller oder als Wurst.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man die eingesetzte Energie jetzt auch noch für irgendetwas Produktives nutzbar machen könnte...


Nasenbohren?


----------



## Tilfred (31. Januar 2019)

Er meint Dich, Dumpfbacke!


Neulich beim Fleischer

"Ich hätte gerne 200 Gramm Wurst von der groben, fetten!" 

"Tut mir leid, die hat heute Berufsschule!"


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Pferd mag ich nur zerlegt auf dem Teller oder als Wurst.


Der Nationalrat der veganen Pferdeflüsterer_innen ist empört! Gerade Du hättest wissen müssen, wie solche Scherze enden.

DDoS in 3...2...1...


Poulton schrieb:


> Nasenbohren?


Man munkelt, das Bohren nach organischen Verbindungen ist nicht mehr hip.



Tilfred schrieb:


> ...


Zumindest nicht die "Dei Mudda!"-Version. 

/Schnell wieder raus aus dem Thread.


----------



## Johnny05 (1. Februar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach klein Jonny...sagens wirs so. Es war ausreichend das ich die 25 Jahre die ich im Berufsleben stehe durchaus gut leben konnte.
> Beim "Master" musste ich jetzt grinsen...den gab es seinerzeit noch gar nicht und die Gemasterten waren nicht unbedingt diejenigen die ich bevorzugt habe wenn es um das Verteilen von Arbeit ging.
> Wie siehts denn bei dir mit erfolgreich umgesetzten Projekten so aus oder hat es bisher nur für einen "Master" gereicht?



Ach klein Geisi ...sagen wir es so. Nur gut , das Ich solchen Typen wie Dir kein Wort glaube und Dich nicht nicht einmal annähernd für voll nehme .... . Als erfolgreicher Absolvent der YouTube - Verschwörungtheoretiker gehörst Du für mich in die Kategorie " bedauernswert " . Übrigens , Ich habe seit über 25 Jahren einen Meisterbrief in Maschinenbautechnik ( nachweisbar ) , habe Gleitzeit im Betrieb und kann sehr gut von meinem Beruf leben und habe über die Jahre auf Montage mehr Länder gesehen als Du mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte überfliegen kannst..
Also mach Dich bitte nicht lächerlich , für voll nehme Ich Dich eh nicht .


----------



## geisi2 (1. Februar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ach klein Geisi ...sagen wir es so. Nur gut , das Ich solchen Typen wie Dir kein Wort glaube und Dich nicht nicht einmal annähernd für voll nehme .... . Als erfolgreicher Absolvent der YouTube - Verschwörungtheoretiker gehörst Du für mich in die Kategorie " bedauernswert " . Übrigens , Ich habe seit über 25 Jahren einen Meisterbrief in Maschinenbautechnik ( nachweisbar ) , habe Gleitzeit im Betrieb und kann sehr gut von meinem Beruf leben und habe über die Jahre auf Montage mehr Länder gesehen als Du mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte überfliegen kannst..
> Also mach Dich bitte nicht lächerlich , für voll nehme Ich Dich eh nicht .



Ich habs gewusst. Du bist einer der ganz Großen. Weltgewandt mit Meisterbrief und beweisbar. Und GLEITZEIT hast du auch noch. Ein Wahnsinn.
Aber den "Schwanzvergleich" würd ich doch dann eher privat austragen. Bist herzlich eingeladen mal vorbeizukommen. PN reicht.
Der beweisbare "Meister" ist genauso lächerlich wie dein erstes Posting mit dem Master und Youtube. 
Youtube ist böööössseee...ganz Youtube?....nein natürlich nur der von Jonny persönlich als VT Ecke für "schmuddelig" befundendene Teil. Jawoll, weil musste ja gesagt werden!

Wir waren ja auch beim Thema Medien...was ist denn deiner Meinung nach gut? 
SPON die von Buzzfeed abschreiben wie erst vor ein paar Tagen?
Im übrigen würde ich dir mal empfehlen zwischen Medium und Information zu unterscheiden. Als Meister in der Maschinenbautechnik solltest du das hinbekommen.

Ich hoffe du hast auch etwas über Aktion-Reaktion gelernt.
Oder war ich jetzt derjenige der wieder mal einfach substanzlos losgepöbelt hat?
Ich zitiere dazu noch mal den Beitrag von dir mit dem der Kindergarten losging.



> Sorry , aber über soviel geistigen Bullshit den Du und dein bester Kumpel geisi2 hier verzapfen kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden .
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05


In einer "Real-Life" Diskussion würdest du für so ne Frechheit von nahezu jedem eine "Verbalwatschn" kassieren mit entsprechender Körpersprache. Damit ist jetzt NICHT die Faust im Gesicht gemeint.
Wenn ich mit sowas bei dir ankommen würde nur weil mir deine Meinung nicht passt will ich DEINE Reaktion mal sehen. In einer klassischen 4 Augen Diskussion. Aber klar du würdest natürlich die linke und rechte Wange hinhalten...
Ich spar mir heute mal den Link mit dem Text den du wie gesagt im sog. "Real-Live" von mir zu hören bekommen würdest. 

Ganz ehrlich irgendwann reichts. Du hast weder nen Meister noch Anstand oder bist einen Meister ohne Anstand.
Was andere für richtig befinden und was nicht da bist du sicherlich nicht die Instanz. Und wenn man wie gesagt mit Frechheiten a la "geistiger Bullshit" "Kumpel geisi2" und "kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln" unterstrichen mit einem "Das musste einfach mal gesagt werden"...ok ich hör jetzt auf, ich denke es wird klar...

Und wie du hier deinen Meister beweisen willst? Leg los Jonny...

An was Tilfred da glaubt oder nicht ist mir wie gesagt persönlich vollkommen egal. Wir haben schlicht in manchen Bereichen eine ähnliche Meinung. Und von mir aus wird da halt dann ein Pferd verwurstet. 
Das fand ich ja persönlich schon fast wieder witzig aber ansich kann man sichs sparen. Hat ja auch etwas Historie das Ganze...im Prinzip aber unnötig. 
Und dann wird lustig über flache Erde hin und hergestritten. Auch witzig.
Im übrigen kann man wirklich die Erdkrümmung ziemlich easy beweisen.
Ab zum Bodensee...einen Laser mit entsprechend Reichweite mit Präzisionswasserwage am Ufer ausgerichtet...rauf aufs Boot mit einer Messlatte....paar Kilometer rausfahren und  Zwischenmessungen machen. 
Bin mir da auch ziemlich sicher...also Kugel und so...

Ist mir aber ansich egal an was da jemand glaubt oder nicht. Was ich mir sparen kann sind die Beschimpfungen und den anderen quasi als "Depp" darzustellen. 
Da hab ich doch eher mein Problem mit dem Meinungnazi der mit einem "Das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden" daherkommt. 

Um zum Thema zu kommen. Ich hab mal wieder richtig gestaunt als ich letztens gelesen habe das im State New York Schwangerschaftsabbrüche bis kurz vor der Geburt durchgeführt werden können.
Wenn "gesundheitliche Gründe" vorliegen wie z.B. bei einer Schwangerschaftsdepression. Soll jeder selbst mal recherchieren. Das Gesetz ist ja bereits in Kraft.
Nur um mal zu verdeutlichen um was es da geht...auch wieder böses Youtube...
YouTube
Sry so was find ich nicht so dolle. Punkt. Aber jedem seine Meinung, ich finde da werden langsam Grenzen überschritten. 
Aber im Endeffekt, ich muss damit nicht klarkommen. Jupp ist am Ende nicht "mein" Körper. Macht was ihr wollt....


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man wirklich die Erdkrümmung ziemlich easy beweisen.
> Ab zum Bodensee...einen Laser mit entsprechend Reichweite mit Präzisionswasserwage am Ufer ausgerichtet...rauf aufs Boot mit einer Messlatte....paar Kilometer rausfahren und  Zwischenmessungen machen.
> Bin mir da auch ziemlich sicher...also Kugel und so...



Fahr hin und beweise es. Easy. Alles easy. Nicht labern, machen. Und nicht heulen wenn es keine Krümmung gibt. 

Ziemlich ist nicht sicher. Und auch nicht ganz so easy. Denn Du hast diesen von Dir beschriebenen Versuch noch nicht durchgeführt.

Because its easier to speak after, you know?

Ich bin sicher, daß dieses, von Menschen gebaute, Konstrukt "Erde" keine Kugel ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Fahr hin und beweise es. Easy. Alles easy. Nicht labern, machen. Und nicht heulen wenn es keine Krümmung gibt.
> 
> Ziemlich ist nicht sicher. Und auch nicht ganz so easy. Denn Du hast diesen von Dir beschriebenen Versuch noch nicht durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Für euch alle hier im Thread gilt: don't feed the Troll. Wer Beweise will und selber keine liefert, wird endlos diskutieren und sowieso NIEMALS einlenken. Diskussion im Internet sind quasi die größte Zeitverschwendung neben dem Privatfernsehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Für euch alle hier im Thread gilt: don't feed the Troll. Wer Beweise will und selber keine liefert, wird endlos diskutieren und sowieso NIEMALS einlenken. Diskussion im Internet sind quasi die größte Zeitverschwendung neben dem Privatfernsehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Und hört nicht auf das Pferd sondern auf den Clown!

Ich nehme an Du hast Deine 2000 Beiträge mit unnötigem Geseier wie diesem gefüllt und natürlich nicht mit Lebenszeit verschleudernden Diskussionen! Bravo, das nenne ich konsequent!


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Diskussion im Internet sind quasi die größte Zeitverschwendung neben dem Privatfernsehen.


Es kommt drauf an mit *wem* man über *was* diskutiert.
Aber hier im Thread ist es wirklich Zeitverschwendung. Damit hast du Recht!


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und hört nicht auf das Pferd sondern auf den Clown!


Das ist nicht irgend' ein Clown, das ist Pennywise - der taucht heute Nacht vielleicht unter deinem Bett auf.
(oder in deinem Stall, je nach Ansichtsweise...)


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an mit *wem* man über *was* diskutiert.
> Aber hier im Thread ist es wirklich Zeitverschwendung. Damit hast du Recht!



Dann geh doch bitte dahin wo sie Dich mögen! Wie, gibts nicht!? Ach deswegen verschwendest Du hier Deine Zeit!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Fahr hin und beweise es. Easy. Alles easy. Nicht labern, machen. Und nicht heulen wenn es keine Krümmung gibt.



Man kann die Krümmung der Erde heute problemlos in einem Glas Wasser messen. Wäre also schick, wenn du endlich mit dem Quatsch aufhörst und entweder zum Thema zurück kommst oder einfach deine Kommentare unterlässt.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und hört nicht auf das Pferd sondern auf den Clown!
> 
> Ich nehme an Du hast Deine 2000 Beiträge mit unnötigem Geseier wie diesem gefüllt und natürlich nicht mit Lebenszeit verschleudernden Diskussionen! Bravo, das nenne ich konsequent!


Sich nachträglich die 'Schlagfertigkeit' rein zu editieren... 

Warum so verbittert? Ganz im freudschen Sinne von Libido und Destrudo?

Zeit scheinst du ja zu haben, dann kannst du meine 2.000 Beiträge auf Inhalt und Nutzen gerne durchlesen. Oder du gehst für deine Ergüsse einfach ins Freigeist-Forum (Freigeist Forum) und unterhälst dich mit Taxifahrer und Reichsbürger Jo Conrad über die Nicht-Existenz von HIV (nur wenig lustig für die Betroffenen) sowie den fingierten Unfall von Jörg Haider.

Welch "überraschende" Antwort da jetzt auch immer kommen mag, die landet quasi direkt als heiße Luft im Äther. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Fahr hin und beweise es. Easy. Alles easy. Nicht labern, machen. Und nicht heulen wenn es keine Krümmung gibt.
> 
> Ziemlich ist nicht sicher. Und auch nicht ganz so easy. Denn Du hast diesen von Dir beschriebenen Versuch noch nicht durchgeführt.
> 
> ...



Guck dir die Sonne an und du wirst feststellen, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist.


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann die Krümmung der Erde heute problemlos in einem Glas Wasser messen. Wäre also schick, wenn du endlich mit dem Quatsch aufhörst und entweder zum Thema zurück kommst oder einfach deine Kommentare unterlässt.



Und wer denkt nach dem Blödsinn des Clowns, sich in einem Forum anzumelden und gegen Diskussionen zu sein, und dem noch dämlicheren Beitrag von der Metallbirne , der trotz Zeitverschwendung hier ist,
kommt der geballte Nonsense vom Crossplayer. (Hier fehlt wieder was, hilf mir doch mal bitte!)

Wenn Ihr tatsächlich die geistige Elite wärt wäre es wirklich nicht schade um den Untergang der Menschheit! Schieß Dich auf den Mond und nimm die genannten Kollegen mit. Nimm ein Spaceshuttle, das explodiert
bevor ihr an der Kuppel zerschellt!


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Guck dir die Sonne an und du wirst feststellen, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist.



Weil sie wie der Mond als Kreis erscheint? 

Klar auch die "Erde" ist deswegen eine Scheibe!


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Weil sie wie der Mond als Kreis erscheint?
> 
> Klar auch die "Erde" ist deswegen eine Scheibe!



Man merkt bei Dir drei Dinge:
1. An Diskussionen bist Du nicht interessiert
2. Du bist nicht die hellste Kerze auf dem Kuchen
3. Anscheinend hast du einen an der Waffel


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

Könnte ich das erste Bild noch mit dem Schatten einer kugelförmigen Erde erklären, ist das beim 2ten Bild etwas schwieriger.

Aber ich bin mir fast sicher dafür gibt es auch schon eine dumme Ausrede.


----------



## Tilfred (1. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Man merkt bei Dir drei Dinge:
> 1. An Diskussionen bist Du nicht interessiert
> 2. Du bist nicht die hellste Kerze auf dem Kuchen
> 3. Anscheinend hast du einen an der Waffel



2 und 3 beschreibt das gleiche...

Und 1 stimmt nicht. Ich diskutiere gerne mit Euch. Das gibt mir Idiot ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit!

Genug  Libido und Destrudo? Kommt sowas gut bei den Chicks? Wenn ich so rede? Ich wußte ich mache was falsch...


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Könnte ich das erste Bild noch mit dem Schatten einer kugelförmigen Erde erklären, ist das beim 2ten Bild etwas schwieriger.
> 
> Aber ich bin mir fast sicher dafür gibt es auch schon eine dumme Ausrede.



Die Mondphasen haben nichts mit der Erde zu tun. Der Schatten der Erde kommt nur bei einer Mondfinsternis zum Tragen.
Kauf dir mal ein Physik Buch oder gehe mal zu einer Sternwarte. Dort erklären sie dir das.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2019)

Also da kann man fast "wirklich" anfangen zu "staunen".
Gesundheitsminister Spahn äußert das er gute Chancen sieht das Krebs schon in ein paar Jahren erfolgreich geheilt werden könne, Experten sehen da ehr bedenken:

Empoerung ueber Jens Spahn: Fachleute zweifeln an Krebs-Aussagen | WEB.DE

Ob der "gute" Spahn mit seiner Babawanga Kristallkugel wohl schon wollig davon träumt wie er, sobald man Krebs wehexen kann, schöne Wohltaten an die Wirtschaft verteilen kann, z.B. indem man nicht mehr so streng auf Grenzwerte bei krebserregenden Stoffen achten muss, oder gar wieder senken / einführen kann, Förderung von ungesunden Lebensmitteln, ect? 

Vieleicht sollte er sich in seiner Funktion als Gesundheitsminister ja lieber mal um reale und realistische bürgerdienliche Gesundheitspolitik kümmern statt sich als Wahrsager mit bestenfalls Narrenpotenzial und Aussichten auf Karriere in Channels für die alternative Wahrheit zu probieren?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Dem Spahn geht es halt vorrangig darum, möglichst häufig in den Medien zu sein, dass man ihn so oft wie möglich wahrnimmt. Vielleicht weil er irgendwo ganz tief drinnen das Kanzleramt vor Auge hat und nicht dauernd in Karrenbauers Schatten stehen will. Dem geht es - wie so sehr, sehr vielen da oben - um Karriere, nicht um die Gesundheit der Leute.

Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass die Pharmakonzerne an Krebs gutes Geld verdienen. Ist man jetzt boshaft, könnte man schon meinen, dass die gar nicht so richtig dran interessiert sind, das zu heilen.


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist man jetzt boshaft, könnte man schon meinen, dass die gar nicht so richtig dran interessiert sind, das zu heilen.



Das ist nicht boshaft sondern eine im Kapitalismus denkbare Lösung. Wenn ich Kopfschmerztabletten verkaufen will muß natürlich Jemand Kopfschmerzen haben.
Also verkaufe/verursache ich auch Kopfschmerzen. Ich saufe mir abends den Kragen ab und werfe anschließend zwei Aspirin ein.

"Krebs" steckt schon im Erbgut, und spätestens seit Steve Joobs sollte Jeder wissen, daß trotz allem Geld und vielleicht Forschung, "Krebs" nicht heilbar ist!


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Methadon soll angeblich gegen Krebs helfen, aber das wird nicht dafür zugelassen, weil der Gewinn dann nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2019)

Naja, wer hätte vor 40Jahren gedacht dass es Impfungen gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs gibt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Methadon soll angeblich gegen Krebs helfen, aber das wird nicht dafür zugelassen, weil der Gewinn dann nicht so hoch ist.


Das ist ein Schmerzmittel, ein Opiat, nichts zur Heilung 
Man kann manchmal nur noch Staunen



Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, wer hätte vor 40Jahren gedacht dass es Impfungen gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs gibt?


Schon  vor vierzig Jahren war klar, das Gebärmutterhalskrebs durch Viren oder  Bakterien 
ausgelöst wird, da Prostituierte überdurchschnittlich oft  betroffen waren und sind. Man 
musste es nur finden und den Impfstoff  entwicklen. Ich lernte das schon in Vorlesungen
zum Strahlenschutz, weil das Risiko, als Prosituierte zu arbeiten statistisch viel gefährlicher
aks ein Job im Kernkarftwerk war.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass die  Pharmakonzerne an Krebs gutes Geld verdienen. Ist man jetzt boshaft,  könnte man schon meinen, dass die gar nicht so richtig dran interessiert  sind, das zu heilen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist wie mit jedem Handwerker. Was sollte der für ein Interesse haben, dass der Schaden 
nachhaltig behoben werden? Ist doch klar, dass alle Handwerker immer nur Pfuschen, damit 
sie Folgeaufträge bekommen. Sonnenklar, oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass die Pharmakonzerne an Krebs gutes Geld verdienen. Ist man jetzt boshaft, könnte man schon meinen, dass die gar nicht so richtig dran interessiert sind, das zu heilen.



Das kannst du ja auch ausweiten. Man ist gegen Grenzwerte, weil dadurch die Umwelt stärker verschmutzt wird und man mit Behandlungen Geld verdienen kann.
Oder die Diätenindustrie. Anstatt einfach eine Abnehmpille zu bringen, wird Milliarden mit Diäten verdient.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja auch ausweiten. Man ist gegen Grenzwerte, weil dadurch die Umwelt stärker verschmutzt wird und man mit Behandlungen Geld verdienen kann.
> Oder die Diätenindustrie. Anstatt einfach eine Abnehmpille zu bringen, wird Milliarden mit Diäten verdient.


Oder Foren. Auch in Foren sind natürlich alle Beratungen völliger Blödsinn, weil die ganzen Verkäufer, die hier diesen Mist verzapfen, möglichst viel verkaufen wollen. Ist das völlig klar!

Nur mal zum nachdenken
Studie der Universitaet Oxford:Intelligente Menschen vertrauen anderen schneller
Geringes Vertrauen in andere Menschen erhoeht die Mortalitaet | Telepolis
...


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schmerzmittel, ein Opiat, nichts zur Heilung
> Man kann manchmal nur noch Staunen


Ja und ich staune darüber das du so schlecht informiert bist: Medizinische Forschung - Hilft Methadon gegen Krebs? (Archiv)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja und ich staune darüber das du so schlecht informiert bist: Medizinische Forschung - Hilft Methadon gegen Krebs? (Archiv)


Gut, das klingt erst einmal anders. Dazu fällt mir die Diskussion mit einem Strahlenmediziener der Uni-Göttingen ein, der bemängelte, dass es keine Studien mit nicht gehandelten Krebspatienten gibt. Es wird immer nur Mittel A gegen Mittel B vergleichen. Erfahrungsgemäß reduzieren aber fast alle Krebsmittel das eigene Imunsystem. Es kann darum durchaus sein, dass Metadonpatieren endlich mal eine Patientengruppe sind, die man als unbehandelt ansehen kann. Das würde auch die Aussage des Gehirnspazialisten erklären, denn in unserem Gehirn ist das Imunssystem quasi nicht existent. Und dass das eigene Imunsystem an die üblichen 3-5% Heilungsquote von Krebsmittels herankommt, ist für mich mehr als offensichtlich


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, das klingt erst einmal anders. Dazu fällt mir die Diskussion mit einem Strahlenmediziener der Uni-Göttingen ein, der bemängelte, dass es keine Studien mit nicht gehandelten Krebspatienten gibt. Es wird immer nur Mittel A gegen Mittel B vergleichen. Erfahrungsgemäß reduzieren aber fast alle Krebsmittel das eigene Imunsystem. Es kann darum durchaus sein, dass Metadonpatieren endlich mal eine Patientengruppe sind, die man als unbehandelt ansehen kann. Das würde auch die Aussage des Gehirnspazialisten erklären, denn in unserem Gehirn ist das Imunssystem quasi nicht existent. Und dass das eigene Imunsystem an die üblichen 3-5% Heilungsquote von Krebsmittels herankommt, ist für mich mehr als offensichtlich


Anerkannte klinische Studien werden zeigen wie wirksam Methadon gegen den Krebs ist. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Krebs ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als unkontrollierte Zellmutation.
Dass Zellen mutieren ist in der Natur ja nichts ungewöhnliches, das ist an sich ein völlig normaler, biologischer Vorgang. Allerdings unterliegt das nunmal äußeren Einflüssen und wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie westliche Nationen sich ernähren und was sie tagtäglich in der Umwelt ausgesetzt sind - da verteufelt man lieber etwas als krebserregend, das der Mensch schon seit hunderttausenden Jahren konsumiert (Fleisch), anstelle auch mal die ganzen Zusatzstoffe in Lebensmitteln aller Art (auch Getreideprodukte), die Luftqualität in Städten und Büros oder eben die berüchtigten Pflanzenschutzmittel genauer anzusehen. Dazu noch die allgemeine Lebensweise: Beruflicher Stress, Burnout, Leistungsdruck der Gesellschaft, das ständige Zubringen in geschlossenen Räumen, egal ob beruflich oder privat.

Krebs ist so gesehen eine Volkskrankheit. Neben Rückenbeschwerden, Rheuma, Osteoporose, Diabetes, Depressionen, Neurodermitis, Bluthochdruck, Übergewicht, Allergien, und und und und und.....
Warum findet man sowas z.B. bei den Aborigines nicht? Hmpf.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Krebs ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als unkontrollierte Zellmutation.
> Dass Zellen mutieren ist in der Natur ja nichts ungewöhnliches, das ist an sich ein völlig normaler, biologischer Vorgang.


Optimal wäre es, wenn man den Körper selber dazubringen könnte, Krebszellen frühzeitig zu erkennen und zu bekämpfen. Da wird auch von einigen Wissenschaftlern dran gearbeitet.
Das man dem Immunsystem beibringt sowas zu erkennen und  körpereigene Killerzellen da drauf programmiert. Dann könnte man vielleicht einfach irgendwann eine Art Impfung vornehmen.



> Allerdings unterliegt das nunmal äußeren Einflüssen und wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie westliche Nationen sich ernähren und was sie tagtäglich in der Umwelt ausgesetzt sind - da verteufelt man lieber etwas als krebserregend, das der Mensch schon seit hunderttausenden Jahren konsumiert (Fleisch), anstelle auch mal die ganzen Zusatzstoffe in Lebensmitteln aller Art (auch Getreideprodukte), die Luftqualität in Städten und Büros oder eben die berüchtigten Pflanzenschutzmittel genauer anzusehen. Dazu noch die allgemeine Lebensweise: Beruflicher Stress, Burnout, Leistungsdruck der Gesellschaft, das ständige Zubringen in geschlossenen Räumen, egal ob beruflich oder privat.
> 
> Krebs ist so gesehen eine Volkskrankheit. Neben Rückenbeschwerden, Rheuma, Osteoporose, Diabetes, Depressionen, Neurodermitis, Bluthochdruck, Übergewicht, Allergien, und und und und und.....
> Warum findet man sowas z.B. bei den Aborigines nicht? Hmpf.


Klar. Umwelteinflüsse und der eigene Lebensstil spielen auch eine große Rolle.

Von 10 Lungenkrebspatienten sind  9 Raucher. Das ist so.
Und bei anderen Krebsarten gibt es auch eindeutige Zusammenhänge und erhöhte Risiken durch die Lebensweise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum findet man sowas z.B. bei den Aborigines nicht? Hmpf.


Weil sie nicht alt genug werden? Unabhängig davon stimmt Deine  Aussage nicht, sie ist rein fiktiv um Stimmung zu machen, oder?
Aborigines sterben haeufiger an Krebs

Die Totesursachen bei Menschen verschieben sich immer weiter, mit jedem Problem, dass wir in den Griff bekommen. Waren es anfangs Unfälle und gefressen werden, wurden es dann Bakterien und Viren sowie Kindersterblichkeit und seit Antibiotika und Impfungen waren es Herz-Kreislauf Probleme. Mit zunehmender Lebenserwartung sind es Krebs und Demenz.

Darum sinken auch die Grenzwerte für Luftschadstoffe und Lebensmittel immer weiter, um die Lebenserwartung weiter zu steigern.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Von 10 Lungenkrebspatienten sind  9 Raucher. Das ist so.


Von 100 Rauchern bekommen aber 50% keinen Krebs. Darum haben genug Lungenfachärzte auch lange den eindeutigen Zusammenhang von Rauchen und Krebs bestritten und in den fünfzigern noch problemlos Papiere unterschrieben, dass die ganze Hysterie gegen das Rauchen unwissenschaftlich ist. Ärzte sind nun mal käuflich, damals wie heute. Nicht alle, aber einige. Genau wie von den über 3000 angeschriebenen Lungenfachärzten auch jetzt nur gut 100 das unsägliche "NOx ist kein Problem" Papier unterschrieben.


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum findet man sowas z.B. bei den Aborigines nicht? Hmpf.


Was macht dich so sicher, dass man es bei den Aborigines nicht findet?
Medizin: Seltene Krankheiten bedrohen Aborigines - WELT
Medizin Australische Ureinwohner haben eine geringe Lebenserwartung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Waren es anfange Unfälle und gefressen werden, wurden es dann Bakterien und Viren und seit Antibiotika und Impfungen waren es Herz-Kreislauf Probleme.


Seit mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten: Multiresistente Erreger.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht alt genug werden? Unabhängig davon stimmt Deine  Aussage nicht, sie ist rein fiktiv um Stimmung zu machen, oder?
> Aborigines sterben haeufiger an Krebs


Post nicht ganz gelesen?
Ich rede von typisch westlichen Volkskrankheiten.
Und es wäre mir neu, wenn Aborigines - oder allgemein indigene Völker - im selben Umfang wie wir an so etwas erkranken würden.
Sieht man sich die weltweite Anzahl der Krebserkrankungen an, sind Industrienationen ganz vorne: Landkartenblog: Weltkarte der Krebserkrankungen - In Europa ist Krebs ein groesseres Problem als in anderen Kontinenten
Ist ja auch logisch: Wer fünfmal die Woche bei McDoof futtert, jeden Tag Alkohol trinkt und selten rausgeht der hat eben eher das Risiko an Diabetes, Rheuma, Osteoporose oder auch Krebs zu erkranken. Ist das jetzt wirklich so schwer zu kapieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Ist ja auch logisch....


Nein, es ist Deine typische eindimensionale Sichtweise auf Themen. Lies meinen Beitrag und die verlinkten Fachartikel sowie jene von Poulton nochmal in Ruhe und denk drüber nach. Und glaubst Du, das einseitge Mangelernährungen zu irgendeiner Zeit gesund waren und das arme Menschen jemals anders lebten?  Ob nun ein Hamburger oder nur eine Handvoll Reis macht keinen Unterschied. Darum versuchen verantwortungsbewußte Menschen auch, die Ernährungsgewohnheiten z.B. mit einem vegetarischem Tag in Kantinen, ändern zu wollen. Toll, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Was heißt typisch eindimensionale Sichtweise?
Hast du überhaupt meinen Post gelesen? Also was soll jetzt dieser Unsinn?

Hier, bitte, nochmal: Krebs in Deutschland: So viele Faelle waeren vermeidbar - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Zeigt vielleicht eher, worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Also da muß ich mal hier für Two-Face mit in die Bresche springen: er meint vor allem Zivilisationskrankheiten moderner, vor allem westliche Länder. Und viele davon sind durch die eigenen Lebensweisen mit verursacht.
Da gibt es auch nichts abzustreiten... das ist belegbar!


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Wenigstens einer, der meine Beiträge mal ganz liest, anstatt sich nur einen Satz rauszupicken.

EDIT: Sorry, kam zu spät:



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und glaubst Du, das einseitge Mangelernährungen zu irgendeiner Zeit gesund waren und das arme Menschen jemals anders lebten?  Ob nun ein Hamburger oder nur eine Handvoll Reis macht keinen Unterschied. Darum versuchen verantwortungsbewußte Menschen auch, die Ernährungsgewohnheiten z.B. mit einem vegetarischem Tag in Kantinen, ändern zu wollen. Toll, oder?


Ich rede von Umwelteinflüssen, fettigem (und zuckerhaltigem!) Essen und potentiell schädlichen Zusatzstoffen sowie heutige Lebensgewohnheiten. Und du kommst jetzt - warum auch immer - mit Mangelernährung daher. 
Ich sage es nochmal: Ernähungs- und Lebensgewohnheiten wirken sich numal auf die Lebensqualität aus, egal ob es jetzt um Krebs oder andere "Wehwechen" im Alter oder sonstwann handelt. Kannst du überall nachlesen. Zum Beispiel wird dir jeder Orthopäde bestätigen, dass tägliches Rumhocken auf Dauer schädlich für die Knochen ist und du damit später anfälliger für Osteoporose wirst. Mit etwas Bewegung lässt sich leicht gegensteuern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also da muß ich mal hier für Two-Face mit in die Bresche springen: er meint vor allem Zivilisationskrankheiten


Umweltverschmutzung und Lebensgewohnheiten sind aber grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Dinge. Wer stattdessen von McDonald und nicht von Umweltverschmutzung redet, will polarisieren und die Schuld den "dummen Armen" selber zuschieben, anstatt auf die unerträgliche Umweltverschmutzung hinzuweisen. Und ja, dass heute in unserer Welt Krebs eine höhere Sterberate als 1900 erzeugt, als die Umweltverschmutzung grob abgeschätzt auf ähnlichem Niveau war, hängt an der Lebenserwartung. Das man zu Zeiten der Griechen weniger Krebsfälle hatte, liegt vor allem an der heutigen Umweltverschmutzung. Darum ist es auch so pervers, wenn sich Menschen gegen scharfe Grenzwerte auflehnen. 
Ist Krebs eine Zivilisationskrankheit?


Und nochmal: Die Aussage, das Aborogines keinen krebs haben, ist falsch. Sie haben dieselbe Umweltverschmutzung zu erleiden, insbesondere radioaktiven Fallout. Vielleicht sollte man eine Sammelklage gegen oberirdische Atombombenverusche der USA anstreben. Da sind sicher ein paar Billionen Dollar zu holen.


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2019)

Psiram >> Zurueck zur Natur!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Umweltverschmutzung und Lebensgewohnheiten sind aber grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Dinge. Wer stattdessen von McDonald und nicht von Umweltverschmutzung redet, will polarisieren und die Schuld den "dummen Armen" selber zuschieben, anstatt auf die unerträgliche Umweltverschmutzung hinzuweisen. Und ja, dass heute in unserer Welt Krebs eine höhere Sterberate als 1900 erzeugt, als die Umweltverschmutzung grob abgeschätzt auf ähnlichem Niveau war, hängt an der Lebenserwartung. Das man zu Zeiten der Griechen weniger Krebsfälle hatte, liegt vor allem an der heutigen Umweltverschmutzung. Darum ist es auch so pervers, wenn sich Menschen gegen scharfe Grenzwerte auflehnen.
> Ist Krebs eine Zivilisationskrankheit?


Es spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle: Vererbung, Umweltbedingungen und Lebensweise.
Und das die Anzahl der Krebsfälle, nur wegen der steigenden Lebenserwartung häufiger geworden sind, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle: Vererbung, Umweltbedingungen und Lebensweise.
> Und das die Anzahl an Krebsfälle, nur wegen der steigenden Lebenserwartung häufiger geworden sind, glaube ich nicht.


Könnte wohl daran liegen, dass man früher nicht so viel aufsehen darum gemacht oder es als "gottgegeben" hingenommen hat, wenn jemand gestorben ist oder auf einmal schwere Krankheit und Siechtum hatte bzw. hatte man auch gar nicht die medizinischen Möglichkeiten, dass genauer zu untersuchen, zu erfassen und ggf. zu behandeln.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Könnte wohl daran liegen, dass man früher nicht so viel aufsehen darum gemacht oder es als "gottgegeben" hingenommen hat, wenn jemand gestorben ist oder auf einmal schwere Krankheit und Siechtum hatte bzw. hatte man auch gar nicht die medizinischen Möglichkeiten, dass genauer zu untersuchen, zu erfassen und ggf. zu behandeln.


Das wohlmöglich auch. Ich glaube ja schon das es früher weniger Krebskranke gegeben hat. 
Ich meinte eher das man um einen exakten Vergleich zu haben Krebskranke verschiedener Altergruppen vergleichen müßte. Und würde feststellen das heutzutage verhältnismäßig mehr Menschen an Krebs erkranken.
Eben wegen der Umweltbelastungen und der Lebensweise.
Klar wenn die Menschen länger leben, treten automatisch auch mehr Krebsfälle auf. Das kommt noch dazu!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also da muß ich mal hier für Two-Face mit in die Bresche springen: er meint vor allem Zivilisationskrankheiten moderner, vor allem westliche Länder. Und viele davon sind durch die eigenen Lebensweisen mit verursacht.
> Da gibt es auch nichts abzustreiten... das ist belegbar!



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass man früher in einer Mangelgesellschaft gelebt hat. Da gab es nie genug. Dann haben die Menschen noch echt hart gearbeitet, morgens raus und abends wieder rein.
Heute sitzen wir 8 Stunden auf einem Bürostuhl und anschließend 8 Stunden aufm Sofa. Gefuttert wird das, was die Lebensmittelindustrie so produziert -- möglichst mit viel Zucker für das Wohlsein und viel Fett für den Geschmack. Daher ist es kein Wunder, dass in den Industrieländern die Fettleibigkeit immer weiter ansteigt und damit eben auch die Krankheiten, die das mit sich bringt.
Andererseits ist es aber auch Fakt, dass die Industrie alles verharmlost. FCKW wurde auch mal verharmlost. Alkohol wird heute noch verharmlost und von gewissen Parteien sogar als Lebensgrundlage angesetzt. 
Die neue Droge ist nun mal Zucker -- absolut legal und überall zu bekommen.


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2019)

Bzgl. Krebs in Verbindung mit der Lebensweise und da ja schon Rauchen ins Spiel gebracht wurde: https://www.dkfz.de/de/tabakkontrol.../sonstVeroeffentlichungen/Tabakatlas_2009.pdf (Seite 28)
Geschlechtsspezifische Entwicklung der Anteile der über 30-Jährigen, die jemals in ihrem Leben regelmäßig geraucht haben sowie das Alter beim Beginn des Rauchens von über 30-Jährigen, in verschiedenen Jahrgangsstufen beginnend 1915. Im Tabakatlas 2015 geht es leider erst 1930 los.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Umweltverschmutzung und Lebensgewohnheiten sind aber grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Dinge. Wer stattdessen von McDonald und nicht von Umweltverschmutzung redet, will polarisieren und die Schuld den "dummen Armen" selber zuschieben, anstatt auf die unerträgliche Umweltverschmutzung hinzuweisen.


Was ich ja nicht getan habe, ich habe explizit auf beides hingewiesen (für mich zählen Glyphosat- und sonstige, chemische Unkrautvernichter und Pflanzenschutzmittel nunnmal zu selbigen). Ich dachte meine Aussage impliziert bereits die Miteinbezogenheit allgemeiner Umweltverschmutzung (erwähnte ja extra noch das Wort "Umwelteinflüsse"), aber gut. 
Und oberridische Atombombentests sind, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, schon lange verboten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und oberridische Atombombentests sind, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, schon lange verboten.



Verboten ist immer so eine Sache. Es gibt einen Vertrag von 1963, der besagt, dass sich die damals bekannten Atomwaffenstaaten darauf einigten, dass man keine Atomwaffentests mehr in der Atmosphäre bzw. im Meer durchführen will.
Aber eine Strafe gibt es nicht, wenn man sich nicht daran hält und alle anderen Staaten mit Atomwaffen, die nicht im Vertrag erfasst sind, machen eh, was sie wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, wer soll da auch Strafen verteilen 
Sanktionen ja, aber sonst ist ja nichts möglich.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die neue Droge ist nun mal Zucker -- absolut legal und überall zu bekommen.


Allgemein interessant - und irgendwie lästig - finde ich immer neue Behauptungen und "Erkenntnisse" zum Thema Ernährung. Früher hieß es A, nun heißt es B. Früher hieß es, ja, Bananen sind gesund. Heute heißt es: Ja, aber nicht am Vormittag. Dann heißt es, auf fettiges, gezuckertes Essen und viel Fleisch verzichten. Dann gibt's aber immer wieder diese komischen Artikel in denen es heißt, man soll sich einfach so ernähren, wie man grade Appetit hat, der Körper weiß ja schließlich, was er braucht.

Lustig fand' ich diesen Typen, der mal bei Illner oder wo zu Gast war. Der hält nichts von der Schädlichkeit von Zucker, sagt dass sei alles gelogen und nichts bewiesen. Man solle auch grundsätzlich keine 2L Wasser am Tag trinken, sondern nur dann, wenn man Durst hat. Und grundsätzlich soll man auf nichts verzichten, wer also Bock auf einen fettigen Hamburger hat, der soll sich den dann halt auch reinziehen. Am besten täglich. 

War ein Ernährungsberater, der Kerl lanciert heute noch Artikel beim Spiegel oder bei der WELT. Komsich, was "berät" der denn und womit verdient der sein Geld, wenn es ja nach seiner Logik ja praktisch nichts zu beraten gibt?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sanktionen ja, aber sonst ist ja nichts möglich.


Hmm, doch, Strafzölle auf Harleys, Schusswaffen und fette Ford Mustangs. Das trifft die Amis bestimmt besonders hart.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Allgemein interessant - und irgendwie lästig - finde ich immer neue Behauptungen und "Erkenntnisse" zum Thema Ernährung. Früher hieß es A, nun heißt es B. Früher hieß es, ja, Bananen sind gesund. Heute heißt es: Ja, aber nicht am Vormittag. Dann heißt es, auf fettiges, gezuckertes Essen und viel Fleisch verzichten. Dann gibt's aber immer wieder diese komischen Artikel in denen es heißt, man soll sich einfach so ernähren, wie man grade Appetit hat, der Körper weiß ja schließlich, was er braucht.



Wieso lästig?
Früher war es super, sich Schmuck aus radioaktives Material an zufertig und sich das um den Hals zu hängen.
Bis man herausfand, dass das echt ungesund ist.
Man forscht ja immer weiter und bekommt neue Erkenntnisse. Was vor 30 Jahren Standard war, ist heute überholt. So ist das eben in der Forschung.
Lästiger finde ich es eher, dass die Forschung nicht mehr so unabhängig ist. Dass immer mehr privates Geld in die Forschung fließt und man eben das bestätigt haben möchte, an das man glaubt oder vertritt. 
Ich kann mich da noch an Aspartam erinnern. Es gibt Studien, die zeigen, dass der Stoff krebserregend sein kann.
Recht schnell hat die Lebensmittelindustrie Studien gebracht, die das widerlegen sollen und hat die Wissenschaftler, die nicht ihre Meinung vertritt, öffentlich lächerlich gemacht.
Das gleiche passiert heute ja bei der Feinstaub Geschichte.
Man wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen. Genauso wie die Sache mit den vom Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel.
Obwohl die Fakten offensichtlich sind, wird der immer noch von gewissen Gruppen abgelehnt und es werden Studien angefertigt, die den Klimawandel widerlegen sollen, teilweise mit hanebüchenen "Fakten". 
Und dann gibt es eben Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung schädlich für die Umwelt wäre.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, deswegen ja so genannten Behauptungen. Und eben "Erkenntnisse" zwischen "".

Man weiß eben nicht mehr was man glauben soll.
Heute heißt es, dieses und jenes ist (un)gesund, morgen ist dann wieder das Gegenteil der Fall.
Genauso wie diese lächerlichen Studien. 
Ich habe schon Studien zu allen möglichen Themen gesehen, egal ob jetzt zu Umwelt, Politik, Wirtschaft oder Gesellschaft oder Gesundheit. Viele von denen waren so fadenscheinig, dass man schon anahnd der Rahmenbedingungen erkennen konnte, dass die blanker Unsinn waren. Die werden dann aber trotzdem für allgemeingültig erklärt.

Ja, Forschung war früher unabhängiger. Heute kannst du dir nie gewiss sein, wo welche Interessengruppierung dahinter war. Viele Studien, gewiss nicht alle, kann man heutzutage nur noch so weit trauen, wie man sie selber fälschen kann.


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was vor 30 Jahren Standard war, ist heute überholt. So ist das eben in der Forschung.



Ja und in 30 Jahren ist deine Klimalüge überholt und der übrige (hier etwas vulgäres einsetzen) den Du sonst verzapfst. 

So ist das eben in der Forschung:
"Was geht mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern an?" 

Wieso soll ich Dir nochmal zuhören oder glauben? Du weißt doch selbst nichts. Nur etwas das bald wieder überholt ist.

Kriegst Du eigentlich mit wie dumm einige Dinge sind die Du hier so altklug von Dir gibst?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ja und in 30 Jahren ist deine Klimalüge überholt und der übrige (hier etwas vulgäres einsetzen) den Du sonst verzapfst.



Nö, schon seit den 70ern weiß man, dass es den von Menschen beschleunigten Klimawandel gibt. Nur hat in den letzen 10 Jahren die Beschleunigung so zugenommen, dass es kein Zurück mehr gibt. Und in 30 Jahren wird es 100 Millionen Flüchtlinge geben. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich Dir nochmal zuhören oder glauben? Du weißt doch selbst nichts. Nur etwas das bald wieder überholt ist.



Ich halte mich an die Fakten. Denn die lügen nicht. Die sind unabhängig. Man muss sich ja nur das Artensterben anschauen, das in den letzten Jahrzehnten beschleunigt wurde. Es ist ja lächerlich anzunehmen, dass Monokulturen, Überbevölkerung und Umweltverschmutzung keine Auswirkungen hätten.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Kriegst Du eigentlich mit wie dumm einige Dinge sind die Du hier so altklug von Dir gibst?



Dumm? Wer glaubt denn an die flache Erde?


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist ja lächerlich anzunehmen, dass Monokulturen, Überbevölkerung und Umweltverschmutzung keine Auswirkungen hätten.



Daran sind aber nicht die Flüchtlinge, Hartzer, Rentner, Muslime, Juden, Christen, Linke oder Rechte schuld sondern Deine "Wissenschaft" und die Politik dahinter!



Threshold schrieb:


> Dumm? Wer glaubt denn an die flache Erde?



Ja Du gibst sehr dummes Gerede von Dir! Denn ich sagte ich weiß daß die "Erde" flach ist mit einer Kuppel darüber. Und falls Du tatsächlich an
richtiger Wissenschaft Gefallen hast dann würde Dich begeistern daß diese Kuppel, der "Himmel", auf Magnetismus aufgebaut ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2019)

Der Himmel ist also eine magnetische Kuppel über einer flachen Scheibe?     

Das klingt doch mal nach "richtiger Wissenschaft".

Darf man fragen, was diese Art der Weltanschauung so grundlegend ändert in der Art und Weise wie man lebt?

Hier gibt es die komplette Variante zum anhören. LINK


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Himmel ist also eine magnetische Kuppel über einer flachen Scheibe?
> 
> Das klingt doch mal nach "richtiger Wissenschaft".



Keine Technik die wir kennen aber trotzdem damit überleben unter Wasser.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was diese Art der Weltanschauung so grundlegend ändert in der Art und Weise wie man lebt?



Ich lebe entspannter mit der Zuversicht auf einen neuen gesunden Körper (echte Wissenschaft) selbst wenn ich schon tot sein sollte bis
das angewandt wird. Und auch Du wirst das bekommen wenn Du das möchtest, sogar ohne Geld! Das ist der Preis für das "Opfer" für uns am Kreuz!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Daran sind aber nicht die Flüchtlinge, Hartzer, Rentner, Muslime, Juden, Christen, Linke oder Rechte schuld sondern Deine "Wissenschaft" und die Politik dahinter!



Daran bist vor allem du Schuld, denn wer will billiges Fleisch essen, volle Supermärkte haben und sich nicht um das Später kümmern?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Himmel ist also eine magnetische Kuppel über einer flachen Scheibe?



Wann fällt eigentlich mal wie in der Truman Show dieser Scheinwerfer von der Kuppel, der das darstellen soll was wir als Sonne kennen? 

Und wie hälte diese dünne Oblate von Scheibenerde eigentlich das gigantische Gewicht aus, das eine so massive Kuppel wiegen müsste um stabil zu sein, ohne das die Ränder der Scheibenerde unter ihrem Gewicht nachgeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragen über Fragen und alle leider bis dato ohne eine befriedigende Antwort...


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daran bist vor allem du Schuld, denn wer will billiges Fleisch essen, volle Supermärkte haben und sich nicht um das Später kümmern?



Klar als Vegetarier! Wieder nur dummes Geschwätz! Was kannst Du eigentlich überhaupt?


----------



## Tilfred (2. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wann fällt eigentlich mal wie in der Truman dieser Scheinwerfer von der Kuppel, der das darstellen soll was wir als Sonne kennen?
> 
> Und wie hälte diese dünne Oblate von Scheibenerde eigentlich das gigantische Gewicht aus, das eine so massive Kuppel wiegen müsste um stabil zu sein, ohne das die Ränder der Scheibenerde unter ihrem Gewicht nachgeben?
> 
> ...



Keine massive Kuppel, ein magnetischer Schild. Und eine solide Plattform auf beweglichen sehr massiven Pfeilern (Atlanten von Atlas dem "Titan" der die Welt trägt, eine technische Konstruktion, 
ähnlich dem Wort Cherubim in der Bibel, das auch eine Technik beschreibt, hier eine Turbine) auf Meeresboden der anscheinend sehr stabil ist.

Und der Film ist die Die Truman Show !


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und der Film ist die Die Truman Show !


Gut erkannt. Das ist glaube ich deine erste und einzige richtige Schlußfolgerung im ganzen Thread.


----------



## Tilfred (3. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gut erkannt. Das ist glaube ich deine erste und einzige richtige Schlußfolgerung im ganzen Thread.



Offenbarung 12 Vers 1

"Und es erschien ein großes Zeichen im Himmel: ein Weib, mit der Sonne bekleidet, und der Mond unter ihren Füßen und *auf ihrem Haupt eine Krone mit zwölf goldenen Sternen.*"

Flagge Europäische Union (EU), Fahne Europäische Union (EU), Europäische Union (EU)flagge, Europäische Union (EU)fahne

Daraus

"Die Flagge der europäischen Union ist blau und zeigt *12 goldene im Kreis angeordnete fünfeckige Sterne.*"


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2019)

Die Zahl 12 soll Vollkommenheit ausstrahlen. Daher gibt es auch 12 Tierkreiszeichen.
Mit der flachen Erde hat das absolut nichts zu tun.

Und was für ein magnetischer Schild soll das denn sein? Woraus besteht der denn und wie wird das Magnetfeld erzeugt und woher kommt dann das Magnetfeld der Erde?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zahl 12 soll Vollkommenheit ausstrahlen. Daher gibt es auch 12 Tierkreiszeichen.
> Mit der flachen Erde hat das absolut nichts zu tun.
> 
> Und was für ein magnetischer Schild soll das denn sein? Woraus besteht der denn und wie wird das Magnetfeld erzeugt und woher kommt dann das Magnetfeld der Erde?



Glaubst du wirklich, dass du von Tilfred eine Antwort mit einer zumindest kleinen Spur von Intelligenz erhalten wirst?


----------



## Tilfred (3. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zahl 12 soll Vollkommenheit ausstrahlen. Daher gibt es auch 12 Tierkreiszeichen.



Ist das jetzt wissenschaftlich? Bitte hör Dir mal selbst zu. Das ist esoterisches Geschwurbel!



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit der flachen Erde hat das absolut nichts zu tun.



Doch! Das ist der aufgeschriebene Plan. Und diejenigen die ihn lesen können setzen ihn um. Dazu gehört auch Dich zu verwirren, mich innerlich zuzumüllen,
physisch sowie psychisch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was für ein magnetischer Schild soll das denn sein? Woraus besteht der denn und wie wird das Magnetfeld erzeugt und woher kommt dann das Magnetfeld der Erde?



Aus purer Energie. Hast Du schon einmal einen Stromschlag bekommen? Das ist wie auf Stahl schlagen und wie mit Beton geschlagen zu werden!

Nenn es Apparatur, Maschine und denke Dir das gigantisch! Unter unseren Füßen von Menschen erbaut. Das wird unter einer Fläche die auf Pfeilern steht angebracht
und wenn es eingeschaltet wird entsteht dieser Schild ( in der "Bibel" Schirm/Himmel genannt) und danach wird das Wasser unter der Kuppel abgelassen!

Hier sehr rudimentär beschrieben. Dieser sehr kurze Abriss könnte ganze Bibliotheken füllen!

1. Mose 1 Vers 6-10

"Und Gott sprach: Es werde eine Feste zwischen den Wassern, und die sei ein Unterschied zwischen den Wassern. 7 Da machte Gott die Feste und schied das Wasser unter der Feste von dem Wasser über der Feste. 
Und es geschah also. 8 Und Gott nannte die Feste Himmel. Da ward aus Abend und Morgen der andere Tag.  9 Und Gott sprach: Es sammle sich das Wasser unter dem Himmel an besondere Örter, daß man das Trockene 
sehe. Und es geschah also.  10 Und Gott nannte das Trockene Erde, und die Sammlung der Wasser nannte er Meer."


----------



## Duvar (3. Februar 2019)

Der Threadtitel passt, ich staune und staune und staune. Anfänglich dachte ich noch, was ist das nur für ein Titel?


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2019)

Danke dafür Reiner Tilfred


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wissenschaftlich? Bitte hör Dir mal selbst zu. Das ist esoterisches Geschwurbel!



Nö, wieso soll das denn wissenschaftlich sein?
Und wieso hängst du dich so sehr an der EU Fahne auf?
Die Farbe Blau soll Vertrauen ausstrahlen. Daher haben Versicherungen und Banken gerne Blau im Logo.
Die 12 Sterne sollen Vollkommenheit und Einigkeit ausstrahlen. 
Das hat doch mit Wissenschaft nichts zu tun, wenn man sich eine Flagge bastelt.
Deutschland hat z.B. die drei bekannten Farben. Trotzdem treten die Nationalmannschaften immer noch in den Farben Preußens auf.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Doch! Das ist der aufgeschriebene Plan. Und diejenigen die ihn lesen können setzen ihn um. Dazu gehört auch Dich zu verwirren, mich innerlich zuzumüllen,
> physisch sowie psychisch.



Wo sind die Quellen für deine Behauptungen?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aus purer Energie. Hast Du schon einmal einen Stromschlag bekommen? Das ist wie auf Stahl schlagen und wie mit Beton geschlagen zu werden!



Pure Energie? Stromschlag? Strom fließt dann, wenn es ein Potentialunterschied gibt. Also ohne Spannung kein Stromfluss. Wo ist also das Potentialunterschied der Kuppel?
Und die Wechselwirkung von Materie und Licht verstehen wir sehr gut. Immerhin haben wir daraus Technologien entwickelt wie den Laser.
Da musst du also schon mit mehr kommen als mit Energie.
Und wie produziert denn in deiner Theorie die Sonne die Energie, mit der sie die Erde erwärmt?
Und was ist jetzt mit dem Magnetfeld? Darüber hast du noch gar nichts gesagt. wie entsteht das Magnetfeld?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nenn es Apparatur, Maschine und denke Dir das gigantisch! Unter unseren Füßen von Menschen erbaut. Das wird unter einer Fläche die auf Pfeilern steht angebracht
> und wenn es eingeschaltet wird entsteht dieser Schild ( in der "Bibel" Schirm/Himmel genannt) und danach wird das Wasser unter der Kuppel abgelassen!



Pfeiler? Wo sind denn die Pfeiler? Und wieso sollte man die Kuppel nicht erreichen können? Immerhin hat der Mensch Raketen entwickelt, die mehrer Tausend Kilometer weit fliegen können. Es wäre also ein Leichtes die Kuppel zu erreichen.
Und wieso noch mal ist die Dichte der Atmosphäre auf Meereshöhe höher als in 40km Höhe? Wäre die Atmosphäre unter einer Kuppel, müsste der Luftdruck überall gleich sein.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Hier sehr rudimentär beschrieben. Dieser sehr kurze Abriss könnte ganze Bibliotheken füllen!
> 
> 1. Mose 1 Vers 6-10
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft? Du berufst dich auf ein Buch, das ein paar Männer vor einigen Jahrhunderten geschrieben haben und das immer wieder verändert wurde?
Wieso steht da nichts über das Verhältnis von Kreisumfang zum Kreisdurchmesser drin? Das ist ja schon sehr lange bekannt.
Wo ist also der wissenschaftliche Beweis für deine Behauptungen? Wo sind die Experimente?
Und gehörst du auch zu den Leuten, die glauben, dass Raketen nicht im Vakuum fliegen können?
Was ist mit elektromagnetischen Wellen? Brauchen die deiner Meinung nach ein Medium um sich ausbreiten zu können?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Danke dafür *Reiner* Tilfred



Mit ai, nicht ei, das ganz wichtig! Das solltest du doch nun wirklich wissen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit ai, nicht ei, das ganz wichtig! Das solltest du doch nun wirklich wissen.


Ich mußte dabei irgendwie an "Reiner Sauerstoff" denken.


----------



## Tilfred (3. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du berufst dich auf ein Buch, das ein paar Männer vor einigen Jahrhunderten geschrieben haben und das immer wieder verändert wurde?



Von einem Mensch angeordnet. Einem sehr wichtigen, nämlich vom "Fürsten der Welt"! Und ich orientiere mich an der Übersetzung von 1912 weil ich so eine über 100 jährige daheim 
habe. Sag mir doch bitte mal die Veränderungen von dieser zur Einheitsübersetzung oder zur ersten Hand Luthers.

Da steht vieles nicht drin, das meinte ich mit rudimentär beschrieben. Es gibt keine mir bekannten Beschreibungen wegen dieser großen "Verschwörung". Ich meine die "Wissenschaft",
die eher hortet, sei es aus Geldgier oder Machtanspruch, als zu verbreiten. Aber beschäftige Dich mit Deinen "schwarzen Löchern", etwas das nicht sichtbar ist wie meine Fürze, aber die
stinken wenigstens!

Und "Strom" fließt nicht. Das ist ein Bild das so nicht beschreibt was passiert. Und weil es genauso dumm ist was du wieder sagst, er, der "Strom" entsteht nicht durch einen "Potentialunterschied"
sondern indem ich einen "Stromkreis" schließe/herstelle. Blödsinn auch, denn "Spannung" kann sein ohne einen "Stromfluß". Du haust hier Unwissen raus und kennst noch nicht einmal die Basics!

Was möchtest Du hier jemand erzählen? Du weißt nicht viel! Wieso meinst Du besser zu sein als alle anderen hier? Dir etwas zu glauben ist nicht besser als mir etwas zu glauben!
Auch Dich kann sogar ich auseinander pflücken und widerlegen ohne Probleme! Du hast nichts in der Hand!

Du hast einen Laser entwickelt? Mit Dir würde nirgends ein Rad rumgehen!


----------



## fipS09 (3. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> [...]


Kannst du nicht lieber nochmal auf deine Bilder vom Mond eingehen oder ein paar satirische Artikel wie den mit Merkel posten? Ich empfehle den Postillon.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Von einem Mensch angeordnet. Einem sehr wichtigen, nämlich vom "Fürsten der Welt"! Und ich orientiere mich an der Übersetzung von 1912 weil ich so eine über 100 jährige daheim
> habe. Sag mir doch bitte mal die Veränderungen von dieser zur Einheitsübersetzung oder zur ersten Hand Luthers.



Es gibt eine Menge Veränderungen. Beschäftige dich doch erst mal mit Bibelhistorikern. die können dir das sehr gut erklären.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Da steht vieles nicht drin, das meinte ich mit rudimentär beschrieben. Es gibt keine mir bekannten Beschreibungen wegen dieser großen "Verschwörung". Ich meine die "Wissenschaft",
> die eher hortet, sei es aus Geldgier oder Machtanspruch, als zu verbreiten. Aber beschäftige Dich mit Deinen "schwarzen Löchern", etwas das nicht sichtbar ist wie meine Fürze, aber die
> stinken wenigstens!



Wo hortet die Wissenschaft was? Wieso bist du nie in der Lage, deine Behauptungen auch mal mit Fakten oder Quellen zu untermauern?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und "Strom" fließt nicht. Das ist ein Bild das so nicht beschreibt was passiert. Und weil es genauso dumm ist was du wieder sagst, er, der "Strom" entsteht nicht durch einen "Potentialunterschied"
> sondern indem ich einen "Stromkreis" schließe/herstelle. Blödsinn auch, denn "Spannung" kann sein ohne einen "Stromfluß". Du haust hier Unwissen raus und kennst noch nicht einmal die Basics!



Hä? So richtig Ahnung hast du von Elektrizität nicht. Warum gibt es auf der Erde Blitze? Wieso gibt es Gewitter? Weil es ein Potentialunterschied zwischen der Erde und den Wolken gibt, bzw. die meisten Blitze gibt es zwischen den Wolken.
Warum fließt denn ein Strom? Weil eine Spannung anliegt. Ohne Spannung kein Stromfluss. Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen?
Dann erkläre doch mal, wie deine Kuppel magnetisch sein kann. Besteht sie aus magnetischem Material? Oder wird ein Magnetfeld induziert? Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Erde aus. Woher kommt das Magnetfeld der Erde? Wieso erklärst du denn nicht mal was? Einfach annehmen, dass das so ist, weil das so ist, reicht nicht. Wissenschaftliche Fakten.
Und wieso kann man anhand der Magnetfeldlinien ermitteln, dass die Erde zwei Pole hat?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du hier jemand erzählen? Du weißt nicht viel! Wieso meinst Du besser zu sein als alle anderen hier? Dir etwas zu glauben ist nicht besser als mir etwas zu glauben!
> Auch Dich kann sogar ich auseinander pflücken und widerlegen ohne Probleme! Du hast nichts in der Hand!



Du kannst mich widerlegen? Dann mal los. Die Sonne verschwindet unter dem Horizont, dabei wird sie weder langsamer noch verschwindet sie. Widerlege das mal.
Der Mensch verfüg über einen Sensor für Beschleunigung. Widerlege den mal.
Jeder Landvermesser weiß, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist. Widerlege den mal.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du hast einen Laser entwickelt? Mit Dir würde nirgends ein Rad rumgehen!



Wieso sollte ich einen Laser entwickelt haben? Wieso versuchst du dich immer an Kleinigkeiten aufzuhängen?
Ich habe gesagt, dass "wir" einen Laser entwickelt haben. Damit ist die Menschheit gemeint und nicht ich. Das sollte klar sein. Du solltest mal versuchen das Gelesene auch verstehen zu können.
Ebenso hat die Menschheit Raketen entwickelt, mit denen man ins All fliegen kann. Satelliten umkreisen die Erde. Kann man alles nachmessen, beobachten, bestimmen. 
Du wirst das sicher wieder als ausgedacht, gelogen oder gefälscht ablehnen, aber die Fakten sind nun mal eindeutig. Da kannst du noch so viel motzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Von einem Mensch angeordnet. Einem sehr wichtigen, nämlich vom "Fürsten der Welt"!
> .
> .
> .
> Du hast nichts in der Hand!



 Genial.  Dafür geb ich 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Februar 2019)

Ich gebe 12/666 Punkten.


----------



## Tilfred (3. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du noch so viel motzen.



Klar kann ich das denn Du weißt überhaupt nichts.

Du stellst genauso Behauptungen auf und ich soll diese nachprüfen. Das kann ich tun soweit es mir hilft. Wann prüfst Du was ich sage?
Es interessiert mich einen Scheiss was Bibelhistoriker sagen und Du bist keiner, also wieder etwas was Du nur von anderen übernehmen 
willst und kannst es mir nicht einmal sagen was falsch sein soll in der Bibel!

Warum sagt mir niemand wie ich eine Atombombe baue? Wieso kann ich meine Arznei nicht selbst im Wald suchen? Ist es nicht der von
Dir unterstützte Kapitalismus der das verhindert? Weil andere Patente darauf haben. Tust Du nur so dumm?

Nein Du hast gar keine Ahnung von Elektrizität! Null, gar nicht! An jeder Steckdose habe ich Spannung und verschiedene Potentiale und trotzdem
gibt es erst Strom wenn ich den Stromkreis schließe! Ein Blitz ist ein Stromkreis, ganz einfach! Gar nichts ist daran schwer doch Du raffst es 
kein bißchen!

Also bist Du auch noch Landvermesser! Soso! Oder kennst Du nur einen oder weißt sowas gibt es ? 
Mein Beschleunigungssensor schlägt bei der Erdumdrehung nicht an. Weder bei der um sich selbst noch bei der um die Sonne. Ach so, es gibt ja keine
Beschleunigung! Wieso bringst Du dann wieder so einen Unfug?
Und die Sonne verschwindet nicht, wenn es ist wie in Deiner Traumwelt, dann bewegt sich die Erde. Wieder nur ganz blödes Geseier! So langsam gehen mir die 
Adjektive für Deinen geistigen Durchfall aus... 

Dann halte Dich doch einfach raus. Wenn Jemand einen Laser entwickelt dann schreib Dir das doch bitte nicht mehr auf deinen Deckel.
Du scheinst zwar ein Mensch zu sein doch tatsächlich wissen und können tust Du nicht viel!

Nur weil ich behindert bin, bin ich nicht Steven Hawking. Und nur weil ich ungepflegt bin, bin ich nicht Einstein.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2019)

Anleitungen zum Bauen von Atombomben findest du doch locker im Internet.

BTW: Wenn wir alle unter einer Kuppel leben, warum werden wir dann alle braun, wenn wir lange genug in der Sonne sitzen?
Oder willst du mir erzählen wir hocken alle in einem gigantischen Solarium, dass ganz zufällig an manchen Orten stärker strahlt und an manchen weniger?

Nochmal BTW, weil mir das grade so eingefallen ist: Was sagt eigentlich deine Bibel zu männlchen Brustwarzen? Hat sie dafür eine bessere Erklärung als die Evolution?


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn wir alle unter einer Kuppel leben,  warum werden wir dann alle braun, wenn wir lange genug in der Sonne  sitzen?


Dem muss ich als Rothaariger widersprechen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2019)

Aber auch du wirst bei ausreichend langer Bestrahlung zumindest temporär rot wie 'ne Erdbeere.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2019)

Ach der ist doch schon rot durch den Konsum bestimmter Medien.
Ich bin dagegen eher schwarz^^


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach der ist doch schon rot durch den *Konsum bestimmter Medien*.
> *Ich bin* dagegen *eher schwarz*^^



Also das kann doch aber nicht gesund sein... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen eher schwarz^^


Du bist KSJ Notabiturient.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit ai, nicht ei, das ganz wichtig! Das solltest du doch nun wirklich wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht meine Energiegruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fipS09 (3. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> [...]


Danke für den Pinnwandeintrag! Klar können wir befreundet sein, sende mir doch einfach eine Anfrage.
Was hältst du eigentlich von der Polarnacht und dem Polartag oder dem Foucaultschen Pendel? Gibts eigentlich auch ne Karte der flachen Erde an die du glaubst?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal BTW, weil mir das grade so eingefallen ist: Was sagt eigentlich deine Bibel zu männlchen Brustwarzen? Hat sie dafür eine bessere Erklärung als die Evolution?



Nun, Adam heißt nicht der erste Mann sondern der erste Mensch. Er/sie war ein Hybrid. Mit eingeschlechtlicher Fortpflanzung. Daher die "Milchversorgung". Adam ist sowohl Singular als auch Plural. Es gab sehr viele davon.

Dann wurde "Eva" aus "Adams" "Rippe" gemacht. Theoretisch ist "Eva" dann der Mann, er hat etwas von "Adam" bekommen. Das ganze war relativ unausgegoren und auch so nie vorgesehen. Aufgrund
falscher und mangelnder Ausführung, genetischer Pfusch durch schlechte "Wissenschaft", haben "Männer", obwohl sie diese nicht brauchen, Brustwarzen.

Auch der sogenannte "Sündenfall" war wieder ein genetisches Experiment. Da wurde menschliche DNA mit tierischer gekreuzt um bessere Arbeitssklaven zu schaffen. Wahrscheinlich war dieses
und die "Eva" Geschichte zeitnah wenn nicht gar ein und dasselbe Ereignis.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2019)

Von was ein Hybrid? 
Adam war ja nach dieser (offenkundig ziemlich patriarchischen Auffassung) der erste "Mensch". Gott hat nach altertümlicher Auffassung den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen. Es gibt aber keinen Mann, der sich selber befruchten kann. 
Wenn die "Frau" also erst hinterher erschaffen wurde, von was war dann bitte Adam der Hybrid? 
Ein Hybrid ist ein Mischwesen und nicht etwas, das sich monogeschlechtlich fortpflanzen kann.

Autogamie ist auch ziemliecher Schwachsinn, zumindest für höher entwickelte Spezies; Jeder repliziert sich selber, vererbt seine eigenen Nachteile an seine Nachkommen. Die Natur hat das erkannt und kam deswegen mit der Allogamie daher, bigeschlechtliche Fortpflanzung; genetische Nachteile werden durch andere Vorteile ausgeglichen.
Das Grundprinzip heutigen, höherentwickelten Lebens. Ganz einfache Schlussfolgerung. Deswegen entstehen durch Inzest meist auch nur Deppen, die Natur braucht Vielfalt. 
Die "Milchleiste", die übrigens auch jedes andere Säugetier auf dem Planeten hat, bildet sich in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium eines Embryios, in welcher das Geschlecht noch nicht festgelegt ist. Erst das Y-Chromosom lässt männliche Geschlechtsmerkmale wachsen. 

Kuckt man sich also diese "Genesis-Anschauung" mal nur rein methaphorisch/philosophisch an, so müsste der erste Mensch also eher eine Frau, als ein Mann gewesen sein. Tja, nur  für das  primitive Patriarchat der Altvorderen wäre dies wohl Blashpemie in Reinform gewesen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Ja leck mich doch einer am Stiefel ist das abgefahren. 

Jetzt sehe ich die Dinge gleich in einem anderen Licht.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich dachte wir wären jetzt Freunde Tilfred, wäre schön wenn du auch auf meine Fragen eingehen würdest. Falls du Fragen an uns Rund-Erdler hast, kannst du die natürlich auch gerne stellen. Ich versuche so gut ich kann zu antworten.
In Liebe, fips


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

@Tilfred: Threshold ist immer nett und sachlich zu dir und versucht dir schon wochenlang, auf verständlicher Weise Sachverhalte zu erklären, aber du erwiderst ihm immer patzig und sogar teilweise beleidigend.
Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung!
Du mußt es mal so sehen... er gibt sich ernsthaft die Mühe und glaubt noch an dich. Ich dagegen denke bei dir sind schon Hopfen und Malz verloren!
Und jegliche Mühe mit dir sachlich zu diskutieren ist eigentlich reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Tilfred: Threshold ist immer nett und sachlich zu dir und versucht dir schon wochenlang, auf verständlicher Weise Sachverhalte zu erklären, aber du erwiderst ihm immer patzig und sogar teilweise beleidigend.
> Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung!
> Du mußt es mal so sehen... er gibt sich ernsthaft die Mühe und glaubt noch an dich. Ich dagegen denke bei dir sind schon Hopfen und Malz verloren!
> Und jegliche Mühe mit dir sachlich zu diskutieren ist eigentlich reine Zeitverschwendung.



Du solltest Doch gar nicht mehr hier sein, von wegen Zeitverschwendung!

Was geilt Dich trotzdem auf mich hier ständig von der Seite anzumachen? Mein Intellekt oder das sehr gute Aussehen?

Wenn mir ein *Schimpfwort nach Wahl* ständig versucht Blödsinn einzusingen und wirklich gar keine Ahnung hat und mir genau das vorwirft
und immer wieder neue Ausreden für seine Idiotie bringt, dann kann es durchaus sein daß so etwas bei Dir ankommt! Von mir aus!

Allein allen hier seinen Müll unterjubeln zu wollen sollte doch auch Dir zeigen daß dieser Mensch gar Niemanden ernst nimmt hier! Er/sie
ist nicht nett sondern größenwahnsinnig, egomanisch, anmaßend. Allein diese pentrante Netzteilphsychose eines bestimmen Herstellers!

Trefft Euch doch mal zum Crossplay! Pfeift auf alle Konventionen! Das dürft ihr doch heute!

Nein ich habe keine Fragen an Rund-Erder!  

Und Hybrid nach Duden ist eine: Mischung; Gebilde aus zwei oder mehreren Komponenten. Also auch aus "Mann" und "Frau".
Als Adjektiv gilt auch zwitterhaft. Also geh schei..en! Altkluges Gewäsch!

"Götter", "Engel" sind Mischwesen, Zwitter, deswegen der "Adam" das kein "Mann" oder "Frau" war sondern beides in einem!

Und wenn ich es recht betrachte und wir alle "Gotteskinder" sind dann sind unsere Eltern alle Geschwister. Vielleicht gibt es deswegen nur Deppen!
Da bin ich doch immer in bester Gesellschaft!


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du solltest Doch gar nicht mehr hier sein, von wegen Zeitverschwendung!


Ich wollte nur noch einmal für Threshold in die Bresche springen. Sei froh das er so viel Geduld mit dir hat und immer freundlich zu dir ist.



> Was geilt Dich trotzdem auf mich hier ständig von der Seite anzumachen? Mein Intellekt oder das sehr gute Aussehen?


Wie soll das denn gehen? Du hast ja beides nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn ich es recht betrachte und wir alle "Gotteskinder" sind dann sind unsere Eltern alle Geschwister. Vielleicht gibt es deswegen nur Deppen!



Ist es nicht irgendwie merkwürdig, dass deine Posts immer so eine Brise Perversion enthalten? Erst diese Hybrid Geschichte und jetzt das alte "deine Eltern sind Geschwister" Spielchen obwohl es dafür keinerlei Vorlagen gab. 
Möchtest du uns etwas damit sagen?




Tilfred schrieb:


> Trefft Euch doch mal zum Crossplay! Pfeift auf alle Konventionen! Das dürft ihr doch heute!



 PS: Crossplay / Cosplay / Crossdresser sind nicht dasselbe.

Crossplay hab ich erst gestern wieder gehabt, in Forza Horizon 4. 

Gibt es noch andere Begriffe der modernen Welt, die wir dir hier erklären können ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du stellst genauso Behauptungen auf und ich soll diese nachprüfen. Das kann ich tun soweit es mir hilft. Wann prüfst Du was ich sage?
> Es interessiert mich einen Scheiss was Bibelhistoriker sagen und Du bist keiner, also wieder etwas was Du nur von anderen übernehmen
> willst und kannst es mir nicht einmal sagen was falsch sein soll in der Bibel!



Du kannst meine Behauptungen nachprüfen. Ist doch nicht schwer.
Geh zu einem Optiker. Dort bekommst du für 10€ eine Brillen für Sonnenfinsternisse.
Damit schaust du dir einen Sonnenuntergang an, bis zum Ende. Was siehst du? Genau, die Sonne verschwindet unter dem Horizont. Dabei wird sie weder kleiner noch langsamer. Damit ist die flache Erde widerlegt. Das kannst du selbst machen. Dafür brauchst du keine Universität oder NASA.
Und natürlich hat der Mensch einen Sensor für Beschleunigung. Der befindet sich im Ohr und den kann man mit viel Alkohol stark beeinflussen. Auch das ist leicht überprüfbar. 
Ja, ich bin kein Bibelhistoriker. Aber es gibt Bücher von denen. Die kann man lesen. Durch Informationen kann man Wissen generieren. Dieses Wissen nutzt man, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden.
Und an der Bibel ist eine Menge falsch. Wie gesagt, lies dir mal die Bücher von Bibelhistorikern durch oder schau dir Dokumentationen darüber an.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum sagt mir niemand wie ich eine Atombombe baue? Wieso kann ich meine Arznei nicht selbst im Wald suchen? Ist es nicht der von
> Dir unterstützte Kapitalismus der das verhindert? Weil andere Patente darauf haben. Tust Du nur so dumm?



Das Problem beim Atombombenbau ist nicht der Bau selbst. Das kann man lernen. Das Problem sind die Sachen, die du brauchst. spaltbares Material gibt es nicht im Supermarkt. 
Es gibt eine Menge Pflanzen, die heilende Wirkungen haben. Darüber gibt es ganze Bücher. Naturvölker kennen solche Pflanzen auch. Du musst halt mal aus deinem Keller raus kommen und selbst erforschen und recherchieren. Von alleine passiert das halt nicht.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein Du hast gar keine Ahnung von Elektrizität! Null, gar nicht! An jeder Steckdose habe ich Spannung und verschiedene Potentiale und trotzdem
> gibt es erst Strom wenn ich den Stromkreis schließe! Ein Blitz ist ein Stromkreis, ganz einfach! Gar nichts ist daran schwer doch Du raffst es
> kein bißchen!



Ja, an jeder Steckdose hast du eine Spannung anliegen. Und wo kommt die her? Ist die von Natur aus da oder hat da einer mit Technik nachgeholfen?
Du kannst dir auch mal deinen Polyester Pullover über den Kopf ziehen und dann stellen sich die Haare auf. 
Du kannst auch das Fahrrad drehen und schon leuchtet die Lampe, wenn der Dynamo eingeschaltet ist. Wie geht das denn?
Oder du gehst bei Gewitter aus dem Haus und lässt einen Drachen steigen. Mal schauen, was passiert.
Hast du mal in der Schule eine Kartoffelbatterie gebastelt? Zitronen gehen auch.
Du brauchst noch eine Centmünze und was aus Zink. Schwupps kannst du dir eine Stromquelle basteln. Auch hier gibt es ein Potentialunterschied und es fließt Strom.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also bist Du auch noch Landvermesser! Soso! Oder kennst Du nur einen oder weißt sowas gibt es ?



Wie gesagt, richtig lesen. Ich habe gesagt, dass Jeder Landvermesser weiß, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, denn sonst könnte er das Land gar nicht richtig vermessen.
Immer mal wieder kann man die Leute sehen, wie sie an ihrem Theodolit herumfummeln.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mein Beschleunigungssensor schlägt bei der Erdumdrehung nicht an. Weder bei der um sich selbst noch bei der um die Sonne. Ach so, es gibt ja keine
> Beschleunigung! Wieso bringst Du dann wieder so einen Unfug?
> Und die Sonne verschwindet nicht, wenn es ist wie in Deiner Traumwelt, dann bewegt sich die Erde. Wieder nur ganz blödes Geseier! So langsam gehen mir die
> Adjektive für Deinen geistigen Durchfall aus...



Dein Beschleunigungssensor sagt dir, wo unten und oben ist. Stell dir mal vor, du wirst von einer Lawine verschüttet. Woher weißt du, in welche Richtung du buddeln musst, um wieder an die Oberfläche zu kommen? Dein Beschleunigungssensor sagt dir das, denn durch ihn weißt du, wo unten und oben ist. 
Mit der Rotation der Erde hat das nichts zu tun, denn der Beschleunigungssensor misst ja eben Beschleunigung und nicht gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit. Daher kannst du problemlos in einem Flugzeug, das mit 800km/h fliegt, aufs Klo gehen. Aber versuch mal in einem Sportwagen, der gerade voll beschleunigt, ans Armaturenbrett zu greifen.
Kurz zusammengefasst. Beschleunigung spürt man, die Erde beschleunigt dich immer mit 9,81m/s² zum Erdmittelpunkt hin. Das spürt man.
Gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit spürt man nicht. Daher spürt man die Rotation der Erde nicht und auch nicht, wie sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht.
Und schnell ist das auch nicht. Die 1660km/h, mit der sich die Erde am Äquator dreht, mag zwar nach viel aussehen, aber Umdrehungen werden nicht in Geschwindigkeit sondern in Zeiteinheiten gemessen. Und eine Umdrehung pro 24 Stunden ist eben nicht schnell. Der Stundenzeiger einer Analoguhr ist doppelt so schnell wie die Erde und bei dem würde ja auch niemand sagen, dass der sich schnell bewegt.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann halte Dich doch einfach raus. Wenn Jemand einen Laser entwickelt dann schreib Dir das doch bitte nicht mehr auf deinen Deckel.
> Du scheinst zwar ein Mensch zu sein doch tatsächlich wissen und können tust Du nicht viel!



Ich habe gesagt, dass wir als Menschheit einen Laser entwickelt haben. Genauso wie wir Teleskope entwickelt haben. Wieso verdrehst du einem immer die Worte im Mund um?
Hast du keine Argumente?
Erkläre mir doch mal wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur weil ich behindert bin, bin ich nicht Steven Hawking. Und nur weil ich ungepflegt bin, bin ich nicht Einstein.



Einstein war ungepflegt? Dafür hast du doch sicher eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung untermauert, oder?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einstein war ungepflegt? Dafür hast du doch sicher eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung untermauert, oder?



Klar. Hier bitte:

Mensch Einstein - Biografie / Weltbuerger / 1938

daraus:

"Den sensiblen Geist irritierten wiederum die ungepflegte Erscheinung Einsteins"

Lass doch bitte Dein Blabla. Es interessiert mich nicht. Danke vielmals! Was bin ich wieder nett heute...

Ich lebe nicht im Gebirge. Hier gibt es keine Lawinen! Wieso sollte mich eine verschütten? Was sind das für hirnrissige Beispiele? Sportwagen? Haben wir 2019 oder 1919?
Wie machen das dann die Rennfahrer? Da sind die Knöpfe nun mal am Armaturenbrett. Also wieder nicht mit wichtig und schlau!


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Polarnacht/Tag. Für jeden Laien nachvollziehbar, wie funktioniert das mit einer flachen Erde  jetzt hab ich mir extra Fragen ausgedacht. So weckst du uns ungläubige aber nicht auf Tilfred.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Und dein Blabla interessiert uns hier auch nicht.  Und nu? 
Sinn des Forums nicht verstanden?

@fipS09: Sein Weltbild scheitert schon an einfacheren Dingen wie Jahreszeiten, Ebbe und Flut, Schaltjahren und messbaren Größen wie der abweichenden Schwerkraft am Äquator/ an den Polen.


----------



## Kindercola (4. Februar 2019)

Na endlich sind hier auch die Flacherdler angekommen  dachte schon ich muss mir meine Portion Spaß  mal wieder bei Astrotoni auf Youtube holen


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2019)

Verdammt, irgendwie kam mir das mit der Kuppel so bekannt vor, als ich das gelesen hab.

Da fiel mir ein, es gibt tatsächlich so eine Art Wahnstörung: The Truman Show delusion - Wikipedia

Jetzt wissen wir wirklich, warum er zum Psychologen geht.


Kindercola schrieb:


> Na endlich sind hier auch die Flacherdler angekommen  dachte schon ich muss mir meine Portion Spaß  mal wieder bei Astrotoni auf Youtube holen


Früher dachte ich immer, die 9/11-VTler hier wären nicht zu toppen. Tja, wie man sich irren kann.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (4. Februar 2019)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Na endlich sind hier auch die Flacherdler angekommen  dachte schon ich muss mir meine Portion Spaß  mal wieder bei Astrotoni auf Youtube holen



Ich kann zusätzlich zu den "schlauen Männern der flachen Erde" Truthinvestigation by Nadja empfehlen. Denn auch in der Dummheit braucht es Geschlechtergerechtigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich kann zusätzlich zu den "schlauen Männern der flachen Erde" Truthinvestigation by Nadja empfehlen. *Denn auch in der Dummheit braucht es Geschlechtergerechtigkeit*.



Das kannst du doch nicht bringen, weißt du nicht das Frauen grundsätzlich mehr Durchblick haben und schlauer sind als ihre männlichen Gegenstücke? 
Heiß im Klartext die Frau muss eindeutig wissen wovon sie da berichtet und damit richtig liegen und es kann entsprechend gar keine weiblichen VT'ler geben, das alles nur Erfindung des bösen weißen männlichen Patriachats, das solche Frauen kleiner machen will.


----------



## Poulton (4. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich kann zusätzlich zu den "schlauen Männern der flachen Erde" Truthinvestigation by Nadja empfehlen. Denn auch in der Dummheit braucht es Geschlechtergerechtigkeit.


Da gibt es noch einen ganzen Schwung weiterer weiblicher Rohrkrepierer. u.a.:
Eva Spatz – Sonnenstaatland-Wiki
Heike Werding – Sonnenstaatland-Wiki
Ursula Stoll – Psiram


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/Rohrkrepierer.png


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Junge, junge, was gibt es für schräge Vögel auf unserem ErdBALL.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Klar. Hier bitte:
> 
> Mensch Einstein - Biografie / Weltbuerger / 1938
> 
> ...



Ja, Thomas Mann meint, dass Einstein eine ungepflegte Erscheinung war. Und weil Thomas Mann das gesagt hat, stimmt das? Nach welchen Kriterien hat Thomas Mann das beurteil?
Weil Einstein nicht immer Anzug und Krawatte getragen hat oder weil Einstein eine ungewöhnliche Frisur trug?
Das ist doch echt sehr dünnes Eis, auf das du dich bewegst.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie machen das dann die Rennfahrer? Da sind die Knöpfe nun mal am Armaturenbrett. Also wieder nicht mit wichtig und schlau!



Die Rennfahrer haben alle Knöpfe am Lenkrad und die Hände sind immer am Lenkrad. Keiner tippt mehr auf dem Armaturenbrett herum.
Außerdem hab ich Beschleunigung geschrieben. Wenn ein Rennwagen mit gleichbleibend 300km/h fährt, kannst du da auch einen Becher Kaffee aus Armaturenbrett stellen.
Du musst endlich mal den Unterschied zwischen Beschleunigung und gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit verstehen.
Beschäftige dich mal mit Trägheitskräften und wie sie auftreten. Ist echt hilfreich.



Kindercola schrieb:


> Na endlich sind hier auch die Flacherdler angekommen  dachte schon ich muss mir meine Portion Spaß  mal wieder bei Astrotoni auf Youtube holen



Astro Toni ist der Beste.


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch echt sehr dünnes Eis, auf das du dich bewegst.



Das ist kein Eis. Das ist eine hydromagnetische Schicht, die von kugelgelagerten Titanen getragen wird. Wenn er wollte, er koennte sie in Wein verwandelt. Aber er will nicht!


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Februar 2019)

Welche Relevanz für die Beurteilung der wissenschaftlichen Resultate einer Person soll es denn überhaupt haben, ob jene Person nun die Reinkarnation von Herrn Knigge himself war oder nackig mit'm Schlüpper auf dem Kopf durch die Weltgeschichte spaziert ist?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Polarnacht/Tag. Für jeden Laien nachvollziehbar, wie funktioniert das mit einer flachen Erde  jetzt hab ich mir extra Fragen ausgedacht. So weckst du uns ungläubige aber nicht auf Tilfred.



Weder will ich Euch wecken noch sollt Ihr mir glauben. Glaubt meinetwegen dem Clown oder dem Cosplayer.

Damit das mit dem Polartag oder Nacht funktioniert braucht es keiner Kugel. Lediglich eine Veränderung des Sonnenlaufs während des Jahres. Daß das funktioniert siehst Du ja!

Denn auch Du befindest Dich auf einer "Scheibe".


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welche Relevanz für die Beurteilung der wissenschaftlichen Resultate einer Person soll es denn überhaupt haben, ob jene Person nun die Reinkarnation von Herrn Knigge himself war oder nackig mit'm Schlüpper auf dem Kopf durch die Weltgeschichte spaziert ist?



Gar keine. Wenn dann aber zum asozialen noch kriminelles kommt indem ich etwas erfinde wie eine "Relativitätstheorie", wo allein der Name für alles Mögliche stehen kann, also auch für eine 
Riesenverarsche, dann frage ich mich wem der alte Drecksack wohl die Zunge herausstreckt? Uns Allen? Oder Doch nur Euch?


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Weder will ich Euch wecken noch sollt Ihr mir glauben. Glaubt meinetwegen dem Clown oder dem Cosplayer.
> 
> Damit das mit dem Polartag oder Nacht funktioniert braucht es keiner Kugel. Lediglich eine Veränderung des Sonnenlaufs während des Jahres. Daß das funktioniert siehst Du ja!
> 
> Denn auch Du befindest Dich auf einer "Scheibe".


Klingt interessant, an welche Karte der Flachen Erde glaubst du denn? Die Standardkarte der Flat Earth Theorie scheint es nicht zu sein oder?
Dein Fips


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, an welche Karte der Flachen Erde glaubst du denn? Die Standardkarte der Flat Earth Theorie scheint es nicht zu sein oder?
> Dein Fips



Ich nehme diese Karte. Auch hier ist es wieder im offensichtlichen versteckt.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich nehme diese Karte. Auch hier ist es wieder im offensichtlichen versteckt.


Kannst du mir kurz Nord und Südpol markieren?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir kurz Nord und Südpol markieren?



"Nordpol" ist in der Mitte. Der "Südpol" ist der Rand, der Kreisumfang. Ich kann also auch wenn ich nach "Westen" gehe von "Osten wiederkommen.
Einfach im Kreis um den Mittelpunkt herum.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Demnach ist Australien nur 100 Meilen breit aber 5000 Meilen lang oder wie? 

Mit der Realität hast du es wohl nicht so, wirst schon wissen warum du dich in diese "Traumwelt" flüchten musst, wo alles so geschieht wie du es verstehst und kennst.
Es ist übrigens auch möglich an das Eine zu glauben ohne das Andere in Frage zu stellen oder wissenschaftliche Sichtweisen zu diskreditieren. Dazu sind aber offenbar Voraussetzung notwendig, die der liebe Gott offenbar nicht jedem zugewiesen hat...



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Nordpol" ist in der Mitte. Der "Südpol" ist der Rand, der Kreisumfang. Ich kann also auch wenn ich nach "Westen" gehe von "Osten wiederkommen.
> Einfach im Kreis um den Mittelpunkt herum.




*Pol* steht für:


Pol (Geographie), die Durchstoßpunkte der Rotationsachse eines Himmelskörpers mit seiner Oberfläche
Quelle: Wiki

Warum sollte man seit Jahrhunderten einen Alles umschließenden Ring als Pol bezeichnen? Gleichzeitig wird die Rotation im Scheibenweltbild auch ignoriert bzw. ist nicht existent. Demnach ist also auch keine Rotationsachse vorhanden, wenn nix dreht.

Wieso also, sollte man diesen "Ring" seit Jahrhunderten als Pol bezeichnen? Mit welchem Nutzen?


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Demnach ist Australien nur 100 Meilen breit aber 5000 Meilen lang oder wie?


Besser als die gängige Flat Earth Theorie  Flat-Earth-Verschwoerungstheorie: Australien existiert gar nicht | STERN.de


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Damit das mit dem Polartag oder Nacht funktioniert braucht es keiner Kugel. Lediglich eine Veränderung des Sonnenlaufs während des Jahres. Daß das funktioniert siehst Du ja!



Ja, beim Nordpol mag das funktionieren, aber was ist mit dem Südpol?
Oder hältst du die Mitternachtssonne am Südpol auch für ein Fake?



Tilfred schrieb:


> "Nordpol" ist in der Mitte. Der "Südpol" ist der Rand, der Kreisumfang. Ich kann also auch wenn ich nach "Westen" gehe von "Osten wiederkommen.
> Einfach im Kreis um den Mittelpunkt herum.



Die Geometrie funktioniert aber nicht.
Wie kann die Sonne am Nordpol einen Tag brauchen für eine relativ kurze Strecke aber auch nur einen Tag für eine so lange Strecke wie dem Eiswall?
Wenn die Strecke länger wird, die Zeit aber gleich bleibt, muss die Geschwindigkeit zunehmen.
Aber das beobachtet keiner. Die Sonne ist immer gleich schnell. 15° pro Stunde. Egal wo.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt, der Begriff "Pol" beinhaltet schon allein 2 Punkte, welche von den Flachhirnen ignoriert werden. 

Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, 2 verschiedene Dinge (Punkt + Außenring) mit dem Begriff "Pol" zu bezeichnen. Wäre unmöglich am reinen Begriff "Pol" einen Unterschied auszumachen was gerade gemeint ist.

In Kurz: Das macht selbst mit viel Fantasie keinen Sinn, weil das Zusammenleben damit eher verkompliziert würde.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> "Nordpol" ist in der Mitte. Der "Südpol" ist der Rand, der Kreisumfang. Ich kann also auch wenn ich nach "Westen" gehe von "Osten wiederkommen.
> Einfach im Kreis um den Mittelpunkt herum.



Aha: um in dieser Logik zu bleiben, wenn ich von Nord nach Süd gehe werde ich immer breiter?
Wenn ein Vermesser die Breite von Australien vermisst, wird er grob 5000km messen?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ein Vermesser die Breite von Australien vermisst, wird er grob 5000km messen?



Das ist das Problem mit der flachen Erde.
Entweder ist Australien größer als Asien, was aber nachweislich nicht stimmt, oder die Entfernung Australien zu Südamerika ist gigantisch, was auch nicht stimmt.
Tja, die Geometrie funktioniert halt nicht und daher gibt es auch keine Flacherdler in Australien.


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens auch möglich an das Eine zu glauben ohne das Andere in Frage zu stellen oder wissenschaftliche Sichtweisen zu diskreditieren. Dazu sind aber offenbar Voraussetzung notwendig, die der liebe Gott offenbar nicht jedem zugewiesen hat...



Es ist etwas so wie es ist wieso soll ich glauben es ist anders? Was soll mir der "liebe Gott"geben ? Unendliche Dummheit?

Auch im Kugelweltbild ist von einer Rotation nicht zu spüren und das was ich sehe funktioniert alles auch prima auf einer flachen "Erde"!


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie du die Fotos unserer Raumsonden interpretierst, wenn die Erde als kleine blaue Kugel abgelichtet wird - alles fake?

Pale Blue Dot – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch im Kugelweltbild ist von einer Rotation nicht zu spüren und das was ich sehe funktioniert alles auch prima auf einer flachen "Erde"!



Ich hab es dir doch erklärt. Eine gleichbleibende Geschwindigkeit spürst du nicht.
Die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit der Erde ist immer gleich. Sowas spürst du nicht. Du spürst nur Beschleunigung. 
Und was du siehst, ist aber nicht das, was alle sehen können. Wenn du auf der Südhalbkugel bist, geht die Sonne nicht von links nach rechts unter sondern von rechts nach links. Mit der flachen Erde Theorie ist diese Beobachtung nicht vereinbar.
Und in welchen Schatten wandert eigentlich der Mond bei einer Mondfinsternis?


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und in welchen Schatten wandert eigentlich der Mond bei einer Mondfinsternis?



Ist doch klar, der Schatten der Sonne


----------



## Kindercola (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch im Kugelweltbild ist von einer Rotation nicht zu spüren und das was ich sehe funktioniert alles auch prima auf einer flachen "Erde"!



Super  
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Erde um die Sonne rast merkst du auch nicht und du merkst auch die Geschwindigkeit nicht wie wir ums Zentrum der Milchstraße wirbeln.....


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Es ist etwas so wie es ist wieso soll ich glauben es ist anders? Was soll mir der "liebe Gott"geben ? Unendliche Dummheit?



Musst du jetzt schon raten? Da muss man ja Beileid haben, also wirklich. 
Demnach sind die Defizite deutlich größer als gedacht.

Ist die Frage inwieweit das hier zielführend ist, bei derartigen Wissenslücken irgend etwas zu erklären.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Super
> Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Erde um die Sonne rast merkst du auch nicht und du merkst auch die Geschwindigkeit nicht wie wir ums Zentrum der Milchstraße wirbeln.....


Das ist ja das Problem, Flach-Erdler denken das die Erde sich überhaupt nicht bewegt. Besser passt deshalb das was Threshold schon geschrieben hat, es geht nicht um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern um die Beschleunigung. Wenn ich im Bus stehe ist das auch bei 100Km/h kein Problem, solange der Busfahrer den Tempomat an hat und die Geschwindigkeit konstant ist. Erst wenn er bremst oder beschleunigt, dann habe ich Probleme mich zu halten.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIWLoSW_avQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, der Schatten der Sonne



Nachts ist die Sonne dunkel.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nachts ist die Sonne dunkel.



gibt dann Schatten extrastark...

By the way....
Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Sonne auf der Flacherde?
Lichtschalter a la Elektriktrick von Catweazle?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Sonne auf der Flacherde?



Das ist die Frage, auf die du nie eine Antwort bekommen wirst.
Wenn die Sonne nur 6000km entfernt ist, ist sie bei der scheinbaren Größe am Himmel nur 50km groß.
Wie will eine 50km große Sonne die Energie produzieren, die die Erde bekommt?
Gottes Wege sind unergründlich und entziehen sich physikalischer Logik.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2019)

Theoretisch wäre es energietechnisch machbar.
Ein schwarzes Loch, dessen Jetstream genau auf uns zielt - schlecht für jeden, der Angst vor Krebs hat...
Und dunkel wäre es auch noch - eine weitere Erklärung für eine Mondfinsternis...


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> gibt dann Schatten extrastark...
> 
> By the way....
> Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Sonne auf der Flacherde?
> Lichtschalter a la Elektriktrick von Catweazle?



Dazu hat sich der Tilfred bereits geäußert und in kurz, ja wird zentral gesteuert und geschalten. Damit wird klar, Schaltjahre gibt es nur, weil jemand zu faul ist die Abweichungen mit einzurechnen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre es energietechnisch machbar.
> Ein schwarzes Loch, dessen Jetstream genau auf uns zielt - schlecht für jeden, der Angst vor Krebs hat...
> Und dunkel wäre es auch noch - eine weitere Erklärung für eine Mondfinsternis...



Das muss aber ein komisches schwarzes Loch sein, dessen Akkretionsscheibe dann exakt 50km groß ist und sich nicht verändert und viel sichtbares Licht abstrahlt.
Ich hab mal gehört -- also Hörensagen -- dass schwarze Löcher vor allem im Röntgen und Gamma Bereich Energie abstrahlen.
Aber vielleicht hab ich auch nicht richtig zugehört.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nachts ist die Sonne dunkel.



Dafür gibt es auch mit der Flache Erde Theorie eine simple Erklärung, Gabe Newell hat einfach soviel Fläche, da ist es leicht etwas mit zu verdecken, oder im Schatten zu wandern.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es auch mit der Flache Erde Theorie eine simple Erklärung, Gabe Newell hat einfach soviel Fläche, da ist es leicht etwas mit zu verdecken, oder im Schatten zu wandern.



Auf einer flachen Erde dürfte es aber nie dunkel werden. 
Die Sonne müsste immer zu sehen sein, egal, wo sie gerade ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf einer flachen Erde dürfte es aber nie dunkel werden.
> Die Sonne müsste immer zu sehen sein, egal, wo sie gerade ist.




Nicht nur die Sonne, das betrifft gleichzeitig auch den Mond.
Dessen sich ändernde (sichtbare) Form ist in gewisser Weise das i-Tüpfelchen der damaligen "Weltenerbauer". Denn der zunehmende und abnehmende Halbmond sind auf der flachen Erde völlig überflüssige und unlogische Erscheinungen. Sowohl von der Projektion als solches, als auch die Form des Schattens macht keinerlei Sinn auf einer flachen Erde.

Stellt sich also die Frage, wozu die Mondphasen existieren und der projizierte (Erd-)Schatten die Form einer Kugel hat. Ist das nicht ein wenig viel Aufwand für so ein bisschen Nachtbeleuchtung?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Der Mond bricht halt jedem Flacherdler das Genick.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich nehme diese Karte. Auch hier ist es wieder im offensichtlichen versteckt.



Eine nette Azimutalprojektion hast du da. Dir ist schon klar, dass das eine Projektion einer Kugel auf eine Oberfläche ist?
Du solltest dir mal auf Flächen-, Länge- und Winkeltreue Gedanken machen. In dem Zug müsstest du Dir auch die Frage stellen, warum es unmöglich ist, eine Karte, die alle drei Dinge erfüllt, der Erdoberfläche zu zeichnen, obwohl sie in deinen Augen doch flach ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2019)

Und die UN wollte eben im Logo alle Staaten der Erde mit drauf haben. Daher ging das nicht anders.


----------



## Tilfred (4. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die UN wollte eben im Logo alle Staaten der Erde mit drauf haben. Daher ging das nicht anders.



Und genau deswegen fehlt die Antarktis. Logik vom Cheflogiker! Das ist ja kein Staat!


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen fehlt die Antarktis. Logik vom Cheflogiker! Das ist ja kein Staat!


Gegenfrage: Warum sollte man eine Verschwörung von ungeahntem Ausmaß planen und die Hinweise dann so offensichtlich platzieren?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte man eine Verschwörung von ungeahntem Ausmaß planen und die Hinweise dann so offensichtlich platzieren?



Na damit "besonders kluge Leute" denn "Blinden" erzählen können wie sie reingelegt werden Teil eines "gigantischen Plans" zu sein.


----------



## Duvar (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred hat recht, die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Bin letztens fast von der Scheibe geplumst, zum Glück hat mich jemand an der Jacke festgehalten und in Sicherheit gezogen. Das ist so ein schöner Anblick am Rand, man kann schön nach unten schauen in die unendliche Leere des Hirns, ehm sry meinte natürlich Universums. So, muss dann mal los Leute, muss gleich noch paar Pferdeäpfel pflücken. Man sieht sich ciao.


----------



## Slezer (5. Februar 2019)

Wie halb pcgh auf Tilfred reinfällt  der sitzt in seinem pennt und lacht sich tot über euch


----------



## P2063 (5. Februar 2019)

Also was mich ja schon länger beschäftigt sit die Frage, ob eine flache Erde trotzdem auch gleichzeitig hohl sein kann...


----------



## fipS09 (5. Februar 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wie halb pcgh auf Tilfred reinfällt  der sitzt in seinem pennt und lacht sich tot über euch


Das macht die Diskussion ja nicht weniger Interessant. Man mag das nicht glauben aber seit dem Internet hat diese Theorie wirklich weit mehr Anhänger als ich je für möglich gehalten hätte.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Kann gelöscht werden! Sorry!


----------



## Kindercola (5. Februar 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Also was mich ja schon länger beschäftigt sit die Frage, ob eine flache Erde trotzdem auch gleichzeitig hohl sein kann...



Mich würde viel eher interessieren was am Rand passiert. Gibt es diesen überhaupt und fällt man dann einfach ins Nichts oder ist die Antarktis unendlich groß 
Dann kann man sich die Frage stellen warum die Sonne nur über den bewohnten Teil der Erdscheibe fliegt  ... bestimmt aus Nächstenliebe
Wieso sollten die Nationen alles vertuschen, wissenschaftliche Berichte fälschen. Eine ganze Weltbevölkerung(bis auf einige "Flacherdspezialisten") etwas falsches lehren.

Jaja so viele Fragen und keine konkreten Flacherdantworten


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Theorie ...



Das ist leider genau das Niveau, dass solchen Leuten weiter in die Hände spielt. Nur weil jemand sein Leben lang mit nem Brett vor dem Kopf rumläuft, ist das kein Grund ihn zu beleidigen. Ich teile die Ansichten vom guten Tilfred nicht, aber in dieser Form ist dein Post einfach nur eine plumpe Beleidigung.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich mir nicht mal ganz sicher - sofern er nicht bewußt trollt und sich hier einen Ast ablacht.
Ohne all zu sehr ins persönliche Detail gehen zu wollen (er hat selbst hierzu genug geschrieben) , wenn jemand im weitesten Sinn krank ist,
ist ein Weg, damit klar zu kommen, sich in Religion zu flüchten oder Weltmodelle sich aufzubauen, die seine Sehnsucht projiziert.
Mir geht es schlecht, ich weiss von Geheimnissen und wenn mein Geheimnis eintritt, geht es euch allen schlecht und ich bin der Sehende und stehe über euch.
Relativ einfache Mechanismen der Psychologie.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das ist leider genau das Niveau, dass solchen Leuten weiter in die Hände spielt. Nur weil jemand sein Leben lang mit nem Brett vor dem Kopf rumläuft, ist das kein Grund ihn zu beleidigen. Ich teile die Ansichten vom guten Tilfred nicht, aber in dieser Form ist dein Post einfach nur eine plumpe Beleidigung.


Ok.  Damit  hast du wohl recht. Ich habe das editiert. Dann editiere bitte meine Zitat mal auch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht mal ganz sicher - sofern er nicht bewußt trollt und sich hier einen Ast ablacht.


Ja entweder er verarscht uns alle oder



> Ohne all zu sehr ins persönliche Detail gehen zu wollen (er hat selbst hierzu genug geschrieben) , wenn jemand im weitesten Sinn krank ist,
> ist ein Weg, damit klar zu kommen, sich in Religion zu flüchten oder Weltmodelle sich aufzubauen, die seine Sehnsucht projiziert.
> Mir geht es schlecht, ich weiss von Geheimnissen und wenn mein Geheimnis eintritt, geht es euch allen schlecht und ich bin der Sehende und stehe über euch.
> Relativ einfache Mechanismen der Psychologie.


es kann auch damit zusammenhängen.

Aber ich kenne auch genug "gesunde" Menschen welche an Verschwörungstheorien aller Art glauben. Ist wohl auch eine Art Realitätsflucht.

Ich bin selber krank, deswegen will ich auch nicht weiter auf Tilfred rumhacken. Aber ich denke das hat eben mit dem eigenen Weltbild und Reflektion seiner selbst zu tun.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok.  Damit  hast du wohl recht. Ich habe das editiert. Dann editiere bitte meine Zitat mal auch.


Erledigt, habs eingekürzt. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne auch genug "gesunde" Menschen welche an Verschwörungstheorien aller Art glauben. Ist wohl auch eine Art Realitätsflucht.



Ich stimme euch soweit zu, glaube aber da spielt ein weiterer Punkt mit rein. Nämlich die Eigenverantwortlichkeit. In dem Moment, wo ich mein Leben einer höheren Instanz unterwerfe und mit leiten lasse, muss ich auch keine Verantwortung für mein Handeln mehr übernehmen. Denn es ist ja ein "gottgegebener Plan" das die Dinge nachher so laufen wie sie laufen. Einen selbst trifft im Falle eines Versagens also keine Schuld, ist ja alles Teil ein "größeren Plans".

Wenn man diesen Schalter erstmal umgelegt hat, gibt es wohl auch kein zurück mehr. Denn da würde nachher eine riesiger Berg an Fehlentscheidungen auf einen warten, mit denen man sich befassen müsste. Diese Einstellung/Haltung ist im Grunde ein Teufelskreis. (Entschuldigt die Wortwahl^^ Alles Teufelszeug  )


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne auch genug "gesunde" Menschen welche an Verschwörungstheorien aller Art glauben. Ist wohl auch eine Art Realitätsflucht.



Liegt u. a. auch an der unglaublich hohen Informationsdichte, die wir Dank Internet seit ein paar Jahren abbekommen.
Es gibt nicht wenige Menschen, die damit nicht klar kommen und sich in eine (einfachere) Scheinwelt "zurückziehen".
Beispiele wären 
IS Anhänger, die aus Europa kommen, 
Menschen, die sich Sekten anschließen,
Kreationisten....


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Erledigt, habs eingekürzt.


Danke! 



> Ich stimme euch soweit zu, glaube aber da spielt ein weiterer Punkt mit rein. Nämlich die Eigenverantwortlichkeit. In dem Moment, wo ich mein Leben einer höheren Instanz unterwerfe und mit leiten lasse, muss ich auch keine Verantwortung für mein Handeln mehr übernehmen. Denn es ist ja ein "gottgegebener Plan" das die Dinge nachher so laufen wie sie laufen. Einen selbst trifft im Falle eines Versagens also keine Schuld, ist ja alles Teil ein "größeren Plans".


Das wäre auch eine mögliche Erklärung für solch ein Verhalten. Wobei ich  "Glaube", oder den "Glauben an Gott" nicht verwerflich halte. Nur wenn er versucht wird als ultimative Wahrheit zu verkaufen und anderen etwas aufzwingt habe ich ein Problem damit. An irgendetwas glaubt auch jeder Mensch, das gibt Halt und treibt an.



compisucher schrieb:


> Liegt u. a. auch an der unglaublich hohen Informationsdichte, die wir Dank Internet seit ein paar Jahren abbekommen.
> Es gibt nicht wenige Menschen, die damit nicht klar kommen und sich in eine (einfachere) Scheinwelt "zurückziehen".
> Beispiele wären
> IS Anhänger, die aus Europa kommen,
> ...


Ja bei der Fülle der Informationen noch das richtige rauszufiltern. Und wenn man überfordert ist sucht man sich schnell den einfachsten Weg.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Liegt u. a. auch an der unglaublich hohen Informationsdichte, die wir Dank Internet seit ein paar Jahren abbekommen.
> Es gibt nicht wenige Menschen, die damit nicht klar kommen und sich in eine (einfachere) Scheinwelt "zurückziehen".
> Beispiele wären
> IS Anhänger, die aus Europa kommen,
> ...



Zieht sich durch alle Bereiche, inklusive Politik. Die Leuten wollen einfache Lösungen für ihre komplexen Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Die Welt ist auf jeden Fall schnelllebiger und komplizierter geworden.

Da gibt es auch ein schönes Zitat von Mahatma Ghandi zu, welches ich letztens  bei jemanden hier im Forum in der Signatur gelesen habe:



> "Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen."
> - Mahatma Gandhi



Ich finde da ist was dran. Und das hat er ja schon vor langer Zeit gesagt. Besonders in den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die Technik & Vernetzung noch schneller entwickelt. 
Da sind manche am resignieren.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zieht sich durch alle Bereiche, inklusive Politik. Die Leuten wollen einfache Lösungen für ihre komplexen Probleme.



Yepp, ist auch ein Thema, warum sich manche tendenziell nach rechts orientieren und nach der "starken Hand" sehen.
Über Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende wurde der Normalsterbliche  von der jeweiligen "Führungskaste" in ein System gepresst.
Ganz großer (augenscheinlicher) Vorteil dabei: Das Leben hatte eine feste Struktur, Leitplanken, Verhaltensregeln, die in unserer Gesellschaft nahezu komplett weggebrochen sind.
Und schlimmer, die noch vorhanden Strukturen werden in Frage gestellt.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Sanitäter, Feuerwehr oder gar Polizei in irgend einer Form angegriffen werden.
Diese Menschen sind nicht mehr in der Lage, sich selbst ein Wertegerüst im Einklang mit den Gesetzen/Regeln des Staates aufzubauen bzw. haben vollkommen die Orientierung verloren.
Nur wer (intellektuell) in der Lage ist, sich ein gesellschaftsorientiertes Wertegerüst SELBSTSTÄNDIG aufzubauen, hat in  dieser Wertegemeinschaft auch Erfolg.
Alle anderen befinden sich mehr oder weniger in einer selbst kreierten Welt, die unverstandene Themen ausblendet.
Schnittpunkte zu der Wertegemeinschaft um ihn herum führen meist in irgend einer Art zum Konflikt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, ist auch ein Thema, warum sich manche tendenziell nach rechts orientieren und nach der "starken Hand" sehen.
> Über Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende wurde der Normalsterbliche  von der jeweiligen "Führungskaste" in ein System gepresst.
> Ganz großer (augenscheinlicher) Vorteil dabei: Das Leben hatte eine feste Struktur, Leitplanken, Verhaltensregeln, die in unserer Gesellschaft nahezu komplett weggebrochen sind.
> Und schlimmer, die noch vorhanden Strukturen werden in Frage gestellt.
> ...


Oder lehnen sogar den Staat und seine Gesetze komplett ab.Reichsbürger oder religiöse Fanatiker.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder lehnen sogar den Staat und seine Gesetze komplett ab. Reichsbürger oder religiöse Fanatiker.



Letztlich genau das Gleiche als Extremum.
Der "Reichsbürger" flüchtet sich in einen geografischen und ideologischen Zustand von 1914 bzw. 1939.
Der rel. Fanatiker, na ja weiss ich nicht, die Zustände für Normalsterbliche waren zw. Christi Geburt und 1800 nicht wirklich prickelnd.
Weiss nicht, was daran toll war, ungebildet und schmutzig 12h hart arbeiten zu müssen, nur Haferschleim zu fressen, vor jedem Priester und Lehnsherr in den Staub zu fallen und mit 35 das Zeitliche zu segnen...


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der rel. Fanatiker, na ja weiss ich nicht, die Zustände für Normalsterbliche waren zw. Christi Geburt und 1800 nicht wirklich prickelnd.
> Weiss nicht, was daran toll war, ungebildet und schmutzig 12h hart arbeiten zu müssen, nur Haferschleim zu fressen, vor jedem Priester und Lehnsherr in den Staub zu fallen und mit 35 das Zeitliche zu segnen...


Ich meinte eigentlich islamische religiöse Fanatiker welche unsere Kultur und Gesetze ablehnen.
Aber ein paar christliche gibt es mit Sicherheit auch.
Und Sekten.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich islamische religiöse Fanatiker welche unsere Kultur und Gesetze ablehnen.
> Aber ein paar christliche gibt es mit Sicherheit auch.
> Und Sekten.



Ist das Gleiche, diejenigen, die derzeit fanatisch hinter IS und Co. hinterherrennen, sind doch nach "Erfolg" das "Kanonenfutter" der Anführer.
Das wissen sie nur nicht, weil sie sich vorab neverever schlau gemacht haben, wobei es um Religion eigentlich geht = Machtsicherung durch die führende Kaste


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist das Gleiche, diejenigen, die derzeit fanatisch hinter IS und Co. hinterherrennen, sind doch nach "Erfolg" das "Kanonenfutter" der Anführer.
> Das wissen sie nur nicht, weil sie sich vorab neverever schlau gemacht haben, wobei es um Religion eigentlich geht = Machtsicherung durch die führende Kaste


Ich meine nicht nur gewaltbereite Extremisten, sondern auch Ultrakonservative. Das ist in manchen Kulturen tief verankert.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Wie ist denn die Zeit heute?

Ich sehe zum Beispiel "Linke" nicht nur gegen "Rechte" sondern auch gegen alles andere was ihrer (welcher eigentlich) Ideologie widerspricht! Will ich da den 
rechten Faschismus nicht und eher den kommunistischen oder sozialistischen? Ich schaue auf zu einem Mörder und wahrscheinlich von der "CIA" bezahlten
Agenten wie Che Guevara, der weder für Kuba war noch für Bolivien noch für den Kongo sondern nur für seine kranken Ziele.

Regierungen regieren offensichtlich (?) gegen ihr Volk und schüren Unzufriedenheit an allen Ecken. Kein Tag fast ohne Demos und Gegendemos und eingeschleußte
Agenten die versuchen zu Gewalt aufzustacheln. Rentner am Existenzminimum und Jugend ohne Perspektive. Maßenarmut in Deutschland! Leben unter der Armutsgrenze!
Trotz Milliarden an Einnahmen, angeblich!

Und wenn Jemand sagt "Leute! Das ist ein Plan der ist aufgeschrieben und wird umgesetzt! Lest die Bibel!" dann wird der genauso versucht mundtot gemacht zu werden oder diskreditiert,
eben weil es in diesem Plan steht! Nichts passiert abseits des Plans!

Ich war als Kind in einer Endzeitsekte, weil meine Eltern mich da hin getragen haben, und ich habe sie beizeiten verlassen weil ich nicht "elitär" sein wollte, und nicht verstanden
habe warum andere Menschen außerhalb dieser Gruppe weniger wert sein sollten! Ich sah keinen Unterschied zwischen den Mitgliedern und den "Mit und Nebenmenschen"!
Diese Menschen verstehen Teile der "Bibel" falsch und handeln deswegen falsch!

Und genauso geht es den "Auserwählten" die den Plan umsetzen. Auch sie verhalten sich falsch weil sie an ihrem eigenen Ast sägen. Denn wenn die "Menschheit" vernichtet wird.
und genau das ist der Plan, egal ob wir hier streiten, dann auch diese Menschen, unsere "Wärter und Sklavenhalter". Viele Kameras und sonstige Überwachung, ja, das ist ein
Gefängnis!

Seit über zehn Jahren versuche dieses Wissen um diesen Plan zusammenzutragen und mitzuteilen, da wo ich denke es ist höhere Intelligenz vorhanden. Wenn ich hier schreibe dann
sehe ich Niemand von oben herab auch wenn das so rüber kommen mag. Ich bekomme Keinen Cent und habe außer Ärger fast nichts davon! Bin ich deswegen nicht ganz dicht?

Wahrscheinlich!


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

Nun, damit bestätigt sich dann die Vermutung von compisucher in Beitrag #412.

Bezeichnend finde ich, wie du völlig wahllos von Thema zu Thema springst und hier jetzt deinen "Weltschmerz" zum Thema machst. 
Kein Wort mehr zur flachen Erde, welche seit Jahrhunderten widerlegt ist und mit einfachsten Beobachtungen zu widerlegen ist.

Massenarmut und "Leben unter der Armutsgrenze", Agenten die zu Gewalt anstacheln werden imaginären Milliarden-Einnahmen gegenüber gestellt. Keinerlei Zusammenhänge, keinerlei Belege oder sonstwas, einfach nur Verschwörungstheorien in den Raum gekotzt. Klasse Tilfred. 

Noch offensichtlicher hätte man das Gefühl des sich "abgehängt fühlen" gar nicht beschreiben können.

Schade das du mit deiner Taktik hier nur provozieren willst in dem du einfach immer weiter bereits widerlegte Verschwörungstheorien präsentierst.

Mach doch was aus deiner Zeit und bündel das einfach alles in einem Buch, da werden dir die Widersprüche nachher auch deutlicher.

Was diese persönlichen Info's zu deiner Person hier zum Thema tun versteh ich noch nicht ganz. Möchtest du dich hier gern als Zielscheibe präsentieren? Hoffst du auf "Mitleid"?
Versuchst du dich hier gerade selbst zum Opfer zu machen, weil du dich in der Rolle wohlfühlst? 



Tilfred schrieb:


> ...
> und ich habe sie beizeiten verlassen weil ich nicht "elitär" sein wollte, und nicht verstanden
> habe warum andere Menschen außerhalb dieser Gruppe weniger wert sein sollten! Ich sah keinen Unterschied zwischen den Mitgliedern und den "Mit und Nebenmenschen"!



Warum schreibst du das alles in der Vergangenheit. 
Hat sich deine Einstellung zu den Punkten geändert?




Tilfred schrieb:


> Seit über zehn Jahren versuche dieses Wissen um diesen Plan zusammenzutragen und mitzuteilen, da wo ich denke es ist höhere Intelligenz vorhanden.



Hier sehe ich das eigentliche Problem dem Alles andere zu Grunde liegt.
Du meinst höhere Intelligenz erkennen zu können oder umgekehrt abzusprechen.
Aber auf welcher Basis? Deiner eigenen Intelligenz?


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was diese persönlichen Info's zu deiner Person hier zum Thema tun versteh ich noch nicht ganz. Möchtest du dich hier gern als Zielscheibe präsentieren? Hoffst du auf "Mitleid"?
> Versuchst du dich hier gerade selbst zum Opfer zu machen, weil du dich in der Rolle wohlfühlst?
> 
> Aber auf welcher Basis? Deiner eigenen Intelligenz?



Ich bin in dieser Rolle, so wie Du übrigens auch. Ohne ein "Prophet" zu sein kann ich Dir Deinen Tod garantieren! Meinen auch! Und genau das ist mein Problem! Ich mag das nicht, weil
ich weiß, es gibt andere Möglichkeiten. Leben schließt einen Tod aus! Der hat nicht damit zu tun. Und für mich ist er auch nicht gut, auch das "altern" nicht!

Und da kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Mitleid braucht Niemand. Hilfe und Unterstützung hätte ich gerne manchmal. Deswegen teile ich mich mit.

Ja, auf Basis meiner Erfahrung von über 50 Jahren, viele davon bewußt. Es gibt sehr gescheite und weniger gescheite Menschen. Sehr erfahrene und weniger erfahrene. Auf welcher Basis
urteilst Du wenn nicht auf Deiner eigenen? Wieso maßt Du Dir an für andere zu urteilen und geht sowas überhaupt?

Und ich habe auch Dinge an mir die ich nicht ganz so mag. Die versuche ich zu ändern wenn es geht. Geht das nicht dann liebe ich mich trotzdem so wie ich bin.

Ich dachte ich hatte schon mal 50 Beiträge mehr^^...


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen fehlt die Antarktis. Logik vom Cheflogiker! Das ist ja kein Staat!



Genau, die Antarktis ist kein Staat und wird auch nie einer sein. Und die Länder, die seit damals Anspruch auf die Antarktis angemeldet haben, haben sich darauf geeinigt, dass man die Antarktis nicht ausbeuten will -- was auch schwer ist angesichts des 3000m dicken Eispanzers. 
Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich daran, dass auch die Antarktis ausgebeutet werden wird -- wenn die technischen Bedingungen besser sind und wenn vor allem die Rohstoffe immer teurer werden und es sich wirtschaftlich lohnt den Kontinent auszubeuten. Das kann in 50 Jahren soweit sein oder in 200 Jahren aber irgendwann wird das passieren. Der Kapitalismus ist da gnadenlos.
Und genau deswegen ist es wichtig, dass wir den vom Menschen beschleunigten Klimwandel in den Griff bekommen, damit sich die Bedingungen nicht verschlechtern und die Antarktis das bleibt, was sie ist -- nämlich ein tolles Stück unberührte Natur auf unseren Planeten. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Regierungen regieren offensichtlich (?) gegen ihr Volk und schüren Unzufriedenheit an allen Ecken. Kein Tag fast ohne Demos und Gegendemos und eingeschleußte
> Agenten die versuchen zu Gewalt aufzustacheln. Rentner am Existenzminimum und Jugend ohne Perspektive. Maßenarmut in Deutschland! Leben unter der Armutsgrenze!
> Trotz Milliarden an Einnahmen, angeblich!



Die Regierungen regieren gegen ihr Volk? Nö, das finde ich nicht.
Das kann man aktuell vielleicht für Venezuela sagen und sicher auch für diverse Diktaturen, aber allgemein ist die Regierung daran interessiert seine Bürger zufrieden zu stellen, damit sie weiter an der Macht bleiben.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wenn Jemand sagt "Leute! Das ist ein Plan der ist aufgeschrieben und wird umgesetzt! Lest die Bibel!" dann wird der genauso versucht mundtot gemacht zu werden oder diskreditiert,
> eben weil es in diesem Plan steht! Nichts passiert abseits des Plans!



Hör doch mal mit deiner Bibel auf. Die Gesellschaft von vor 2000 Jahren war eine völlig andere als sie heute ist.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich war als Kind in einer Endzeitsekte, weil meine Eltern mich da hin getragen haben, und ich habe sie beizeiten verlassen weil ich nicht "elitär" sein wollte, und nicht verstanden
> habe warum andere Menschen außerhalb dieser Gruppe weniger wert sein sollten! Ich sah keinen Unterschied zwischen den Mitgliedern und den "Mit und Nebenmenschen"!
> Diese Menschen verstehen Teile der "Bibel" falsch und handeln deswegen falsch!



Wie definierst du denn "Endzeitsekte"? 
Und jeder Mensch auf der Erde ist gleich viel wert. Egal wo erlebt, oder an was er glaubt oder wie er aussieht. Jedes Leben ist schützenswert und wir als reiches Land sind in der Verpflichtung die Menschen zu beschützen, die sich nicht selbst schützen können.
Und wieso musst du dafür immer die Bibel ausgraben? Es gibt Milliarden Menschen, die die Bibel nicht kennen und nichts darüber wissen. Sind das dann Menschen zweiter Klasse? 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und genauso geht es den "Auserwählten" die den Plan umsetzen. Auch sie verhalten sich falsch weil sie an ihrem eigenen Ast sägen. Denn wenn die "Menschheit" vernichtet wird.
> und genau das ist der Plan, egal ob wir hier streiten, dann auch diese Menschen, unsere "Wärter und Sklavenhalter". Viele Kameras und sonstige Überwachung, ja, das ist ein
> Gefängnis!



Jetzt übertreibst du aber. George Orwells Buch ist Fiktion, keine Realität.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Seit über zehn Jahren versuche dieses Wissen um diesen Plan zusammenzutragen und mitzuteilen, da wo ich denke es ist höhere Intelligenz vorhanden. Wenn ich hier schreibe dann
> sehe ich Niemand von oben herab auch wenn das so rüber kommen mag. Ich bekomme Keinen Cent und habe außer Ärger fast nichts davon! Bin ich deswegen nicht ganz dicht?



Na ja, wenn du dich auf die flache Erde beziehst -- das ist Unsinn. Das lässt sich wissenschaftlich so einfach widerlegen wie sonst nichts.
Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie man an so einen Schwachsinn glauben kann.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie man an so einen Schwachsinn glauben kann.



So geht es mir mit den "schwarzen Löchern". Das ist Unsinn!

Und es geht länger zurück als 2000 Jahre. Wundert Dich nicht, daß auf dem "Petersplatz" ein ägyptischer Obelisk steht? Oder weißt Du das gar nicht? Möchtest Du nicht
wissen um welche/n "Pharao/nin" es sich da handelt?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> So geht es mir mit den "schwarzen Löchern". Das ist Unsinn!
> 
> Und es geht länger zurück als 2000 Jahre. Wundert Dich nicht, daß auf dem "Petersplatz" ein ägyptischer Obelisk steht? Oder weißt Du das gar nicht? Möchtest Du nicht
> wissen um welche/n "Pharao/nin" es sich da handelt?



Ganz einfach, nein, interessiert mich nicht. Denn dieses Wissen hilft mir weder meinen Kühlschrank zu füllen, noch den Alltag zu bewältigen.

Und wieder musst du auf ein neues Thema ausweichen um der Beantwortung zu entgehen nur noch langweilig und viel zu offensichtlich.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Regierungen regieren offensichtlich (?) gegen ihr Volk und schüren Unzufriedenheit an allen Ecken. Kein Tag fast ohne Demos und Gegendemos und eingeschleußte
> Agenten die versuchen zu Gewalt aufzustacheln. Rentner am Existenzminimum und Jugend ohne Perspektive. Maßenarmut in Deutschland! Leben unter der Armutsgrenze!
> Trotz Milliarden an Einnahmen, angeblich!


Nur eine selektive Stellungnahme:
Den ersten Satz kann man getrost so stehen lassen, weil es in der Tat genügend Regierungen gibt, die so oder so ähnlich handeln.

Demonstrationen sind zuallererst ein Grundrecht in einer Demokratie und dienen dazu, (vermeidliche) Missstände aufzuzeigen.
Dass diese überhaupt statt finden können, ist in D. eine der großen Errungenschaften.
Ohne Demos gäbe es heute eine Startbahn West, noch mehr Atommeiler, Atomwiederaufbereitungsanlagen usw. usw.

Ob sich dann auch Agitatoren von Fremden Regierungen darunter befinden = keine Ahnung, manchmal schon, wie der Tod von Ohnesorg ja belegt.
Aber das muss eine Demokratie auch aushalten können.

Thema Rentner: 
Ja, das gibt es.
Aber eben nicht alle und mit Sicherheit nicht die Mehrheit.
Viele, die "damals (bis 2000)" nicht "geklebt" haben, sprich nicht in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt haben,haben heute ein Problem.
Viele Hausfrauen, deren Mann nun Tod ist, haben ein Problem.
Viele, die nicht gearbeitet haben oder ihr ganzes Leben lang nur Stütze bezogen haben, haben ein Problem.
Viele, die Jahrzehnte Lang in Arbeitersiedlungen kommunaler Wohnbaugesellschaften günstig zur Miete wohnten und nun raussaniert werden, haben ein Problem.
Man muss hier Ursachendifferenzierung betreiben, jene die unverschuldet dorthin geraten, unterstützen (Sozialstaat) aber ich habe keinerlei Mitleid mit denen, die ihr ganzes Leben bewußt auf Staatskosten gelebt haben und nun jammern.

Es gibt keine Massenarmut in Deutschland.
Es gibt einen relativ hohen Anteil an Menschen, die an der Armutsgrenze leben, Detail hier oder anderswo:
Armutsgrenze – Wikipedia

Auch hier: 
z. B. wenn Alleinerziehende Voll- oder Teilzeitberufstätige hier kämpfen, wenn unverschuldet in Bedrängis geratene um Hilfe rufen: Ja, hier muss und soll in Zukunft mehr getan werden.
Wenn aber unflexible Leuz sich bewußt für Harz IV entscheiden und hernach rufen ich bin arm = sorry, nicht mein Steuergeld
ca. 1000 € ist jetzt nicht der Hit in D., aber nur ein paar Kilometer von unserer Landesgrenze entfernt, ist dies ein gutes Monatseinkommen (Slowenien, Kroatien, Ungarn).
Dabei haben die praktische identische Lebenshaltungskosten (mit Ausnahme der Miete) und kommen auch klar.

Beklagen kann  sich jeder, tu was dagegen!
Ich investiere jede Woche + (fast) jeden Samstag in Oberbayern in die Tafel, klappere Geschäfte ab sammle mit Gleichgesinnten die Wochenvorräte for next week ein...
Es gibt so unendlich viele Möglichkeiten, auch mit wenig Zeitaufwand genau dagegen was zu tun.
Nur auf den Staat sich zu verlassen und lethargisch + jammernd in seiner Bude zu sitzen ist zu einfach...


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> So geht es mir mit den "schwarzen Löchern". Das ist Unsinn!



Nö, das ist nicht Unsinn, das ist ein Ergebnis der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie. Denn die sagt nicht nur einen Gravitationskollaps vorher sondern auch Gravitationswellen.
Gravitationswellen wurden nachgewiesen. Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie wurde also mal wieder erneut bestätigt.
Und auch der Gravitationskollaps ist Fakt. Unsere Sonne wird in einigen Milliarden Jahren ebenfalls einen Gravitationskollaps erleiden und zu einem weißen Zwerg werden, der in etwa die Größe der Erde hat, aber eben mit der Masse der Sonne drin.
Die nächste Stufe des Gravitationskollapses ist ein Neutronenstern. Auch diese Form des Sternüberrest wurde schon in den 60ern nachgewiesen.
Die letzte Stufe ist dann eben das schwarze Loch. Das kann man direkt nicht nachweisen. Das geht nur indirekt über die Schwerkraftwirkung.
Im Zentrum unserer Galaxie gibt es ein relativ kleines Objekt, das benachbarte Sterne auf 10% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt. Und weil nur Masse Masse beschleunigen kann, muss es ein sehr massives Objekt sein und anhand der Tatsache, wie es benachbarte Sterne beschleunigt -- hier kann man das dritte Keplergesetz anwenden -- kann man ausrechnen, dass dieses Objekt, obwohl relativ klein, Millionen von Sonnenmassen schwer sein muss. 
Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie hat all diese Objekte vorhergesagt. Die Quantenphysik kann diese Objekte auf aufgrund der Gesetze der Quantenphysik erklären. Einzig beim Schwarzen Loch ist die Physik nicht in der Lage hinter dem Ereignishorizonts zu schauen. Niemand weiß, was in einem schwarzen Loch ist, wir sehen nur den Ereignishorizont und die Auswirkungen eines schwarzen Lochs.

Aber du kannst ja gerne mal deine Theorie anbringen, was denn mit einem Stern passiert, wenn die Gravitation stärker ist als das Paulische Ausschließungsprinzip.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wundert Dich nicht, daß auf dem "Petersplatz" ein ägyptischer Obelisk steht? Oder weißt Du das gar nicht? Möchtest Du nicht
> wissen um welche/n "Pharao/nin" es sich da handelt?



Beutekunst von Caligula nach Rom gebracht, wie hunderte andere in Italien.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Beutekunst von Caligula nach Rom gebracht, wie hunderte andere in Italien.



Ist jetzt aber nicht sonderlich spannend, hoffentlich kann der gute Tilfred da Abhilfe schaffen. So ist es ja nur eine lahme Steinsäule. Jede Wette steckt da mehr dahinter, ihr ungläubigen  Lemminge.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unsere Sonne wird in einigen Milliarden Jahren ebenfalls einen Gravitationskollaps erleiden und zu einem weißen Zwerg werden



Klar. Es war einmal... Es wird einmal sein... Märchenstunde mit Tante Threshold! Und wenn Du bitte in Zukunft wenn Du "wir" sagst mich außschließen könntest, wäre 
ich Dir sehr verbunden. Und behalte Deine hanebüchenen "Theorien" für Deinesgleichen. Da rennst Du mit Deinen Dummheiten offene Türen ein! Das ist der große 
Vorteil beim Verbreiten von Dummheiten, auch Du mußt gar nichts nachweisen. Sei froh denn Du kannst es nicht! Nicht einen Satz! Aber mach so weiter, vielleicht
nehmen Dich ja die Jesuiten!

Und an die anderen

Wo sage, schreibe ich daß ich jammernd in der Bude sitze? Ich besuche ab und an eure Frauen und meine Kinder!

Und speziell an den Kurzen

Finde es selbst heraus. Vielleicht ist das Deine Erleuchtung!


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Klar. Es war einmal... Es wird einmal sein... Märchenstunde mit Tante Threshold! Und wenn Du bitte in Zukunft wenn Du "wir" sagst mich außschließen könntest, wäre
> ich Dir sehr verbunden. Und behalte Deine hanebüchenen "Theorien" für Deinesgleichen. Da rennst Du mit Deinen Dummheiten offene Türen ein! Das ist der große
> Vorteil beim Verbreiten von Dummheiten, auch Du mußt gar nichts nachweisen. Sei froh denn Du kannst es nicht! Nicht einen Satz! Aber mach so weiter, vielleicht
> nehmen Dich ja die Jesuiten!



Lupenrein argumentiert.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und an die anderen
> 
> Wo sage, schreibe ich daß ich jammernd in der Bude sitze? Ich besuche ab und an eure Frauen und meine Kinder!
> 
> ...



Wie erbärmlich, willst du nicht gleich noch einen "deine Mutter"-Witz loslassen?

Schon ganz gut zu sehen, wo dein Niveau in Diskussionen so landet. 

Naja der Rest wurde ja in Beitrag 412 bereits behandelt und bedarf keinerlei weiterer Ergänzungen. Alles von dir ungewollt bestätigt.


----------



## fipS09 (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ist der große
> Vorteil beim Verbreiten von Dummheiten, auch Du mußt gar nichts nachweisen. Sei froh denn Du kannst es nicht! Nicht einen Satz!


Bei allem Respekt, merkst du nicht das du das auch nicht kannst/tust? Warum misst du da mit zweierlei Maß?


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie erbärmlich, willst du nicht gleich noch einen "deine Mutter"-Witz loslassen?
> 
> Schon ganz gut zu sehen, wo dein Niveau in Diskussionen so landet.


Ist ja nicht das erste mal. Er wurde schon zweimal deswegen gesperrt.

Meinen "Naturwissenschaft" Thread hat er halb versaut mit seinem Müll.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, merkst du nicht das du das auch nicht kannst/tust? Warum misst du da mit zweierlei Maß?



Natürlich merke ich das. Es waren ganze Volksscharen unterwegs vor einigen Jahrtausenden die Hinweiße auf höhere Technik vernichtet und entsorgt haben.
Woher soll ich etwas als Beweiß haben? Ich erwarte nichts anderes als daß eben nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird sondern daß auch Treshold Fakten
bringt! Kannst Du Milliarden Jahre abwarten? Er/sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht genauso wie ich!

Und nochmal auch Treshold hat keinen Teilchenbeschleuniger in der Garage! Oder Zugriff zum Hubbleteleskop! 

Warum "glaubst" Du das eine und das andere nicht? Es macht keinen Unterschied ob oder nicht zu glauben! Viel oder wenig wissen ist ein Unterschied!

Kein "Glaube" versetzt Berge. Aber angewandtes Wissen schon. Und bevor ich eine "Relativitätstheorie" anwende nehme ich Sprengstoff! Den zumindest gab es
ohne Einstein!


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht das erste mal. Er wurde schon zweimal deswegen gesperrt.
> 
> Meinen "Naturwissenschaft" Thread hat er halb versaut mit seinem Müll.



Mimimimi...

Und ich dachte ich hätte den ganzen Thread gecrasht...

Da habe ich immer gemeint ich versaue den Männern als Weichei den harten Ruf bei den Frauen...

Und gesperrt wurde ich wegen Beleidigung, sogar fast ausschließlich!


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Mimimimi...
> 
> Und ich dachte ich hätte den ganzen Thread gecrasht...


Ja der ist seitdem tot. Bist du da stolz drauf?



> Und gesperrt wurde ich wegen Beleidigung, sogar fast ausschließlich!


Aber gelernt hast du da scheinbar nicht draus.


----------



## fipS09 (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum "glaubst" Du das eine und das andere nicht? Es macht keinen Unterschied ob oder nicht zu glauben! Viel oder wenig wissen ist ein Unterschied!


Wenn ich an eine flache Erde glaube bekomme ich Ärger mit meiner Freundin, die studiert Physik  Kritisches Hinterfragen ist immer gut, aber bis heute kann mir kein Flat-Earth Anhänger sagen was diese Lüge überhaupt bezwecken soll, da sind Chemtrails für mich ja schlüssiger.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an eine flache Erde glaube bekomme ich Ärger mit meiner Freundin, die studiert Physik  Kritisches Hinterfragen ist immer gut, aber bis heute kann mir kein Flat-Earth Anhänger sagen was diese Lüge überhaupt bezwecken soll, da sind Chemtrails für mich ja schlüssiger.



Das hat auch etwas mit dem "Plan" zu tun. Wenn wir, die Menschheit, uns nachher die Köpfe einschlagen kommt der sogenannte "Antichrist" als Außerirdischer vom Himmel/All und schlichtet.

Diese ganze Agenda mit sience fiction und "Raumfahrt" wird deshalb verbreitet. Ein Außerirdischer löst quasi alle "Götter" ab! Auch "Jehova" und "Allah" und die tausend anderen die es anscheinend
noch gibt!

Und die "Wissenschaft" in Form fremder Technologie obsiegt!


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja der ist seitdem tot. Bist du da stolz drauf?



Wenn Dich das ärgert, ja. Du wolltest mich ja rausmobben.

Das hast Du jetzt davon. Deinem Müllthread fehlt das (tolles Wortspiel!) Zug Pferd!


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du wolltest mich ja rausmobben.


Ich wollte dich nicht rausmobben, sondern nur erreichen das du auch mal was sinnvolles beiträgst zum Thema.  Und wenn du das nicht kannst dich bitte raushälst.
Aber das ist ja bei dir Fehlanzeige wie wir mitlerweile alle wissen.
Du kannst nur rumschwurbeln und irgendwann knallen deine Sicherungen durch und dann wirst du beleidigend.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Klar. Es war einmal... Es wird einmal sein... Märchenstunde mit Tante Threshold! Und wenn Du bitte in Zukunft wenn Du "wir" sagst mich außschließen könntest, wäre
> ich Dir sehr verbunden. Und behalte Deine hanebüchenen "Theorien" für Deinesgleichen. Da rennst Du mit Deinen Dummheiten offene Türen ein! Das ist der große
> Vorteil beim Verbreiten von Dummheiten, auch Du mußt gar nichts nachweisen. Sei froh denn Du kannst es nicht! Nicht einen Satz! Aber mach so weiter, vielleicht
> nehmen Dich ja die Jesuiten!



 Was soll eigentlich immer der Quatsch mit den Jesuiten?
Also, Weiße Zwerge sind Fakt. Man hat schon eine Menge gefunden. Schau dir mal das Hertzsprung Russell Diagramm an. Daran kann man sehen, wie sich Sterne aufgrund ihrer Masse entwickeln.
Die Sonne ist ein gelber Zwergstern mit einer mittleren "Lebenserwartung" von rund 10 Milliarden Jahren.
Bei einem Sternenkollaps degeneriert die Materie. Bei weißen Zwergen sind die Elektronen degeneriert, bei Neutronensternen sind die Neutronen degeneriert.
All das sind Fakten. Du kannst ja wieder meckern und alles ignorieren. Das ist auch das, was eh alle Flacherdler machen -- jede Art von Wissenschaft und Entwicklung wird geleugnet.
Wieso benutzt du eigenen einen Computer? Ein Computer ist Technologie aus der Quantenphysik. Wie kannst du eine Technologie nutzen, deren wissenschaftliche Grundlage du ablehnst?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das hat auch etwas mit dem "Plan" zu tun. Wenn wir, die Menschheit, uns nachher die Köpfe einschlagen kommt der sogenannte "Antichrist" als Außerirdischer vom Himmel/All und schlichtet.
> 
> Diese ganze Agenda mit sience fiction und "Raumfahrt" wird deshalb verbreitet. Ein Außerirdischer löst quasi alle "Götter" ab! Auch "Jehova" und "Allah" und die tausend anderen die es anscheinend
> noch gibt!



Och nee -- Raumfahrt wird betrieben, weil der Mensch Forscher ist. Er hat schon immer geforscht und entdeckt. Und jetzt gibt es die Technologie ins All zu fliegen und wir -- dich und andere Flacherdler ausgenommen -- nutzen diese Technologie um weiter zu forschen und zu entdecken.
Und Außerirdische lösen keine Götter ab, es gibt keinen Gott, gewöhn dich daran.
Das Universum ist riesig, der nächste Fixstern ist 4 Lichtjahre entfernt. Niemand ist in der Lage dorthin zu fliegen. Und da die Außerirdischen die gleichen Probleme mit Naturgesetze haben, werden die auch nicht zu und kommen.

Ach ja. Du hast mir noch nicht erklärt, wie ein Kreiselkompass funktioniert. Schaffst du das noch?
Und woher bekommt ein Wirbelsturm jetzt seinen Drehimpuls?


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Hertzsprung Russell Diagramm an



Habe ich und jetzt? Es klingelt noch nichts! Also etwas nehmen oder weglassen? Was nimmst Du denn so an Arznei?

Hilft Weihrauch?


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kannst du eine Technologie nutzen, deren wissenschaftliche Grundlage du ablehnst?



Ich lehne keine wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen ab. Nur Scharlatane wie Dich und ihren höheren Blödsinn. Den deshalb die "Laien" nicht verstehen weil
ihn Niemand versteht! Auch Du nicht! Was sollen diese dämlichen Diagramme?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woher bekommt ein Wirbelsturm jetzt seinen Drehimpuls?



Das brauchst du nicht auf Wirbelstürme begrenzen. Das gesamte Wetter- und Klimasystem der Erde beruht auf dessen Kugelform. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie Tilfred die Drehungen von Hoch- und Tiefdruckgebieten (die auf der Südhalbkugel auch noch entgegengesetzt laufen) oder die Corioliskraft auf einer flachen Erde erklären möchte. Alles andere als lächerlich kann er sich dabei nicht machen.


----------



## compisucher (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das hat auch etwas mit dem "Plan" zu tun. Wenn wir, die Menschheit, uns nachher die Köpfe einschlagen kommt der sogenannte "Antichrist" als Außerirdischer vom Himmel/All und schlichtet.
> 
> Diese ganze Agenda mit sience fiction und "Raumfahrt" wird deshalb verbreitet. Ein Außerirdischer löst quasi alle "Götter" ab! Auch "Jehova" und "Allah" und die tausend anderen die es anscheinend
> noch gibt!
> ...



Holla die Waldfee, das hat was 

Der werte Threshold hat es ja wissenschaftlich schon begründet.
Die Entfernungen sind gewaltig zw. den Sternen.
Sollte es eine extraterrestrische Zivilisation da draußen geben, die zudem Willens oder in der Not ist, die irrsinnigen Kosten für die interstellare Raumfahrt aufzubringen und zudem technologisch so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass es denen auch gelingt und darüber hinaus unter paar hundert Mio. Sternenkandidaten in unserer Galaxis ausgerechnet unser System als besuchenswert zu ermitteln, dann kommen die mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zum Kuchenbacken vorbei.
Da bin ich tendenziell bei Hawking.

Was mich an der Stelle irritiert, woher in aller Welt sollen Außerirdische kommen, wenn unsere Welt eine Scheibe ist und der Himmel ein großes Fakezelt????


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich an der Stelle irritiert, woher in aller Welt sollen Außerirdische kommen, wenn unsere Welt eine Scheibe ist und der Himmel ein großes Fakezelt????



Durch Magie? Oder exhumiere mal den guten Dr. Axel Stoll, der hat bestimmt Antworten.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das hat auch etwas mit dem "Plan" zu tun. Wenn wir, die Menschheit, uns nachher die Köpfe einschlagen kommt der sogenannte "Antichrist" als Außerirdischer vom Himmel/All und schlichtet.
> 
> Diese ganze Agenda mit sience fiction und "Raumfahrt" wird deshalb verbreitet. Ein Außerirdischer löst quasi alle "Götter" ab! Auch "Jehova" und "Allah" und die tausend anderen die es anscheinend
> noch gibt!
> ...



Das klingt voll interessant. Weisst du wann das ungefähr soweit ist?

Endlich mal nur einer, der das Sagen hat. Das würde so viele Probleme lösen.


----------



## Tilfred (5. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich an der Stelle irritiert, woher in aller Welt sollen Außerirdische kommen, wenn unsere Welt eine Scheibe ist und der Himmel ein großes Fakezelt????



Das ist auch Teil des "Plan"s. Diese Außerirdischen sind schon da seit ein Drittel der "Engel" abtrünnig wurde unter Führung des sogenannten "Satan"s. Sie möchten nur diese Macht
von den Regierungen übertragen bekommen weil sie eigentlich keinen Anspruch darauf haben. Die Erde gehört keinen Politikern oder selbsternannten "Göttern" von Außerhalb sondern 
allen Menschen. Deswegen dürfen wir ja unsere "Stimmen" an der "Urne" abgeben und damit beerdigen. Einfach um nichts mehr zu sagen haben!

Wann es soweit ist das weiß nur der "Avatar" im "Himmel". Aber losgehen kann es bei uns so richtig im nächsten Jahr zur europäischen EM. Bis dahin werden Übergriffe untereinander zunehmen 
und in den USA wird schon Bürgerkrieg sein.

Ich hoffe ich bin nur verrückt...


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Habe ich und jetzt? Es klingelt noch nichts! Also etwas nehmen oder weglassen? Was nimmst Du denn so an Arznei?
> 
> Hilft Weihrauch?



Du kannst sehen, wo die Sonne in diesem Diagramm steht. Eine Sonne wie die unsere wird benötigt, damit sich Leben auf passenden Planeten entwickeln kann. Ist der Stern zu klein, ist er zu kalt. Ist der Stern zu groß, entwickelt er sich zu schnell und vergeht, bevor Leben entstehen kann.
Und genauso diese Sterne wie die Sonne einer ist, entwickeln sich zu weißen Zwerg. Wenn der Vorrat an Wasserstoff und Helium aufgebraucht ist, übernimmt die Schwerkraft und presst den Stern zusammen. Und zwar so weit, bis die Elektronen den geringsten Energielevel im Atom erreicht haben. Weiter zusammenpressen geht nicht. Das wissen wir -- außer dir und die Flacherdler -- von der Quantenphysik. Das Pauliprinzip wirkt hier.
Das hat nichts mit Hokuspokus oder Ausgedacht zu tun sondern das sind wissenschaftlich belegte Fakte.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich lehne keine wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen ab. Nur Scharlatane wie Dich und ihren höheren Blödsinn. Den deshalb die "Laien" nicht verstehen weil
> ihn Niemand versteht! Auch Du nicht! Was sollen diese dämlichen Diagramme?



Natürlich lehnst du wissenschaftliche Grundlagen ab. Was ist mit dem Gravitationsgesetz? Was ist mit den Keplergesetzen? Mikrotechnik funktioniert nicht ohne Quantenphysik. 
Man kann problemlos ermitteln, wie groß die Sonne ist und wie weit sie weg ist. Ebenso kann man wissenschaftlich belegen, dass die Sonne durch Kernfusion Energie gewinnt.
Lehnst du das auch ab?



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Das brauchst du nicht auf Wirbelstürme begrenzen. Das gesamte Wetter- und Klimasystem der Erde beruht auf dessen Kugelform.



Mir würde eben schon der Wirbelsturm reichen. Der hat einen Drehimpuls. Er muss den Drehimpuls also von was bekommen, das sich dreht. Was dreht sich denn?
Eine einfache Frage. Kein Flacherdler ist in der Lage das zu beantworten.
Ebenso die Frage nach dem Kreiselkompass.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ist auch Teil des "Plan"s. Diese Außerirdischen sind schon da seit ein Drittel der "Engel" abtrünnig wurde unter Führung des sogenannten "Satan"s. Sie möchten nur diese Macht
> von den Regierungen übertragen bekommen weil sie eigentlich keinen Anspruch darauf haben. Die Erde gehört keinen Politikern oder selbsternannten "Göttern" von Außerhalb sondern
> allen Menschen. Deswegen dürfen wir ja unsere "Stimmen" an der "Urne" abgeben und damit beerdigen. Einfach um nichts mehr zu sagen haben!
> 
> ...



Sorry,

es kann inhaltlich in deiner Welt nur eines von Beidem geben:
-entweder haben wir hier eine Bedrohung von schon vorhandenen Außerirdischen.
-oder wir leben in einem Art Miniuniversum + auf einer Scheibe und dann kann es keine Außerirdischen geben.

Mit Verlaub, ich glaube tendenziell nicht, dass sich Außerirdische oder Gott/Götter/Avatar sich an den Zeitplan der nächsten EM halten werden.

Das mit dem Bürgerkrieg oder zumindest gewalttätige Unruhen in den USA möchte ich an der Stelle nicht gänzlich ausschließen, so viele bis an die Zähne bewaffnete Irre samt unberechenbarem Präsidenten dort herumlaufen...


----------



## Tilfred (6. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, ich glaube tendenziell nicht, dass sich Außerirdische oder Gott/Götter/Avatar sich an den Zeitplan der nächsten EM halten werden.



Es reicht wenn sich Menschen daran halten. "Außerirdische" sind auch Menschen, nämlich diejenigen die das hier aufgebaut haben. Die "Erde". Sie sind nur etwas größer als wir.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bürgerkrieg oder zumindest gewalttätige Unruhen in den USA möchte ich an der Stelle nicht gänzlich ausschließen, so viele bis an die Zähne bewaffnete Irre samt unberechenbarem Präsidenten dort herumlaufen...



Die Zeichen der Zeit...


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wann es soweit ist das weiß nur der "Avatar" im "Himmel". Aber losgehen kann es bei uns so richtig im nächsten Jahr zur europäischen EM. Bis dahin werden Übergriffe untereinander zunehmen
> und in den USA wird schon Bürgerkrieg sein.
> ...



Sollten sich deine Voraussagen nicht bestätigen... welche Schlüsse zögest du daraus?


----------



## fipS09 (6. Februar 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sollten sich deine Voraussagen nicht bestätigen... welche Schlüsse zögest du daraus?



Wahrscheinlich nicht die das es Humbug ist, sondern das sich alles nur ein paar Jahre verschiebt


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyal9T_fQ-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> "Die Innenwinkelsumme auf einer Kugel ist größer als 180 Grad" ...


ein interessanter Aspekt unter vielen. Und gegen einen flache Erde.
Aber auch sowas wird Tilfred ignorieren...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> [...]



Du kannst hier doch kein Video vom Lesch posten, der ist in den Augen von Tilfred doch ein Jesuit.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Du kannst hier doch kein Video vom Lesch posten, der ist in den Augen von Tilfred doch ein Jesuit.


Man kanns ja mal versuchen.


----------



## Duvar (9. Februar 2019)

Wurde dieses Video schon gepostet? YouTube


----------



## Shooter (10. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde dieses Video schon gepostet? YouTube



Das Video kenn ich, genial^^ 

Man könnte hierzu jetzt auch noch dieses Chemtrails Verschwörungs Video dazu posten, jedoch hab ich Angst das es wieder in eine harte Diskussion ausartet


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde dieses Video schon gepostet? YouTube



Das Video ist schon legendär.
Da labert er was von Dutzenden Beweisen für die flache Erde, liefert aber keinen einzigen. Wie immer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2019)

Shooter schrieb:


> Man könnte hierzu jetzt auch noch dieses Chemtrails Verschwörungs Video dazu posten, jedoch hab ich Angst das es wieder in eine harte Diskussion ausartet


Dazu gibt es doch von vom Regierungssprecher entlarvende Aussagen:

2015: Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein
2016: Regierung versprueht ab sofort unsichtbare Chemtrails

Damit ist doch alles klar, oder?


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2019)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin nur verrückt...



Ich denke, da kann ich Dir jedenfalls Mut machen.


----------

